# Heat Off-Season Discussion



## UD40

For when we all finally get off cloud 9, we can come here to discuss our off-season moves.

Till then, let the party train keep going!!!!

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Never too early for this thread. Draft (even though we have no picks), summer league , and free agency coming up in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Drizzy

Still haven't stopped celebrating!!

:yesyesyes:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DWade06

Okay, so what's the plan? 

Oden, Brand, Blatche, Dorrell Wright, Billups, Dalembert(eghh), Odom, Artest(if amnestied), who else could we get?

I'd like to try to trade for Larry Sanders or Anderson Varejao. What kind of package would Sanders cost us?


----------



## UD40

Bucks would likely ask for Bosh and filler. I don't see them parting with Sanders, he's one of the best at protecting the tin. Plus they would have to add a heft contract to the deal to make it work.

Out of the list you listed, the only name I'd want to pursue (and realistically seeing us get) would be Oden.


----------



## DWade06

Bosh and NoCo or Chalmers for Sanders, then sign Billups.Although I'm not hip to getting rid of Bosh though because he is a huge part of the chemistry and bond these guys have, I'd have to think hard about that trade. I like the idea of Brand or Blatche and Oden to beef up the front line.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Here is a great breakdown of how important Bosh is for us and how he can hardly be replaced:



> Bosh has unfairly become a punchline at times and scored as many points in Game 7 as I did, but he’s also the lynchpin of what Miami does on both ends. Lots of big men can space the floor, though only a few do so at Bosh’s level, and those that do cannot defend from the rim to the midcourt line with Bosh’s speed and disruptive long arms. Millsap’s a fine player, but good luck asking him to do what Bosh does defensively in this system. A dozen or so heavy-minutes big men can outdo Bosh on the defensive end, but they can’t shoot like him.


http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...-are-champions-and-the-nbas-star-system-works

My question is what are the odds that Birdman resigns with us? He had a 1 year contract right? Watching the 2012 celebration video, it hit me how important Turiaf was for us.

Birdman has been out of the league for a long time, it is his chance to get paid now. I wonder if he wants to stay to get another ring or cash out...


----------



## Dee-Zy

If we can get Dalembert for the vet min, I would be down to pick him up.


----------



## Drizzy

Anyone think Andersen gets paid big money elsewhere?


----------



## doctordrizzay

**** Dalembert...his attitude is horrible...he isnt a team guy.

Keep Bird! and go for Oden.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> Here is a great breakdown of how important Bosh is for us and how he can hardly be replaced:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...-are-champions-and-the-nbas-star-system-works
> 
> My question is what are the odds that Birdman resigns with us? He had a 1 year contract right? Watching the 2012 celebration video, it hit me how important Turiaf was for us.
> 
> Birdman has been out of the league for a long time, it is his chance to get paid now. I wonder if he wants to stay to get another ring or cash out...


Spo's DNP's did not help the case.

I wouldn't be mad if he left, but got damn he was/is what we need. Id keep him over Allen.

I also really want Oden, this guy was picked over Durant for a reason, plus he looks like he could be Lebron's Dad


----------



## Drizzy

If Andersen asks for the whole amount of the exception that we have available to us, I'd probably still offer it to him. Oden would be a nice gamble, but I wouldn't even RISK losing Bird over him because Oden is such an uncertainty in terms of health.


----------



## UD40

I think Bird becomes a must in terms of players we need to keep in the fold. Without him, we lose that spark off the bench, as well as a guy who is willing to go out there and knock some people around like UD did in his early years.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Surprised nobody said anything on the bosh quote I posted.


----------



## Drizzy

Dee-Zy said:


> Surprised nobody said anything on the bosh quote I posted.


Missed it earlier.

I have to say that I somewhat agree, and that's not even taking into account the brotherhood that this group shares after these two runs. 

Because we would be breaking up that chemistry somewhat, I feel that a team would have to overvalue Bosh in order for us to part with him...and I don't see that happening based on the current perception of his play.

Bosh was huge for the Heat in the last title run...people are just down on him right now because this year just wasn't the same. He's going to be up and down, but I think he definitely does more good than bad. If Wade starts to take a backseat in the upcoming years, Bosh might get more touches and room to operate. That could help him get more comfortable...gotta figure it is still somewhat tough being a third option.


----------



## Drizzy

Of course....I'm feeling more understanding because the Heat won the title...reaction would likely be really different if they hadn't.


----------



## UD40

"If they can get Jermaine O'Neal or Greg Oden,"

Stephan A: "And they can still play?"

"Yes."

Stephan A: "Championship."


----------



## Adam

Andersen is nice but he's a sieve defensively. Noah and Hibbert destroy him and those are the two guys we have to worry about most every year. I'm just not sure there's an upgrade on Andersen.

Dalembert is a shitty version of Birdman. Oden is going to command a multi-year commitment. Hopefully Micky is willing to pay it but it's understandable if he can't. I haven't kept up with our sponsorships or the situation with renegotiating the television rights but hopefully it was very successful for Arison.


----------



## UD40

Oden isn't in the position to demand a big price tag or multiple years. He's lucky that he still has a chance to come back to the NBA, I think we can get him rather cheap.


----------



## Adam

UD40 said:


> Oden isn't in the position to demand a big price tag or multiple years. He's lucky that he still has a chance to come back to the NBA, I think we can get him rather cheap.


It's not going to be a big price tag but it will be at least 2 years. Probably even three because of how low the price will be and how many teams will be interested. Just look at what Roy got. Rashard even got a two year guaranteed deal from us last year. Oden is going to get at least two years guaranteed.


----------



## BigWill33176

I am 100% opposed to trading Bosh. He may disspear sometimes (especially with rebounding) but he is a perfect fit for the team and part of the reason we won two championships. 

Question: Can we extend Birdman and pay him more than the vet minimum without using the mini-MLE? That would be the most appropriate usage of bird rights ever.


----------



## Smithian

Trade Bosh for Cousins and instruct Haslem to kick Cousins ass until his attitude improves :gopray:

#championship


----------



## Smithian

I like Birdman but if we find a quality body then we'll move on just fine.

Amnesty Miller.


----------



## Smithian

UD40 said:


> "If they can get *Jermaine O'Neal* or Greg Oden,"
> 
> Stephan A: "And they can still play?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> Stephan A: "Championship."


----------



## Wade County

^ LOL. Agreed, Jermaine? Been there. Don't want to again.

Cousins for Bosh would be the ultimate gamble. Risky as all hell, so not sure if Pat would go there. Did have success with a similar firebrand young Center he traded Glen Rice for back in the day though.


----------



## UD40

Thought the same thing when I heard it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont think Lebron or Wade would sign off on trading Bosh and I think that carries a ton of weight. Especially with Lebron, when you sold him on the loyalty of the franchise. And even on top of all that, I just cant see Riley breaking up the 3 of them.


----------



## Wade County

^ This. Loyalty carries a lot of weight in this organisation. I doubt CB gets traded, despite what all the pundits think.


----------



## BigWill33176

So CP3 is probably going to resign with the Clippers now that they have Doc. Call me crazy but I'm glad hes staying there. The Clippers don't scare, regardless of whether Vinny Del ***** or Doc is coaching them. I'd rather that their team stays together as it was last year than have CP3 signing somewhere he could be really dangerous (imagine if Indiana had somehow landed him while keeping PG/Hibbert?)


I'd imagine the Clippers are still a ways from being done though. Any way they could strong arm LA into taking DJ and Bledsoe for Howard? That could start getting frightening, although CP3+Doc+Dwight could be a crazy locker room implosion. Okay, I'm officially getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Wade County

Oden will get a Brandon Roy like deal. The future years will not be fully guaranteed, but he will want a 2-3 year deal.


----------



## DWade06

Pick up Darko? Lol


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oden in Miami

http://i.imgur.com/JQbNAxO.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/xNYHIoc.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/7fApDs8.jpg


----------



## Wade County

Those recent? Very interesting if so, no doubt Pat and the guys are getting him to work out for them and see where he's at. Looks in good shape, but who knows with those knees


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, according to the poster on real, those are from yesterday.


----------



## DWade06

As an OSU fan, Im really hoping Oden succeeds. The talk has been rhat he'll either go to Miami or Cleveland. He wants to win, so I feel like he'll chose Miami. If he can stay healthy all year, he is a legitimate double double guy.


----------



## UD40

He's the ultimate low risk, high reward.

Zero pressure on him here to be "the guy." His knees are totally shot, but even Sam Bowie had some solid 10 & 6 years after his injuries. Worst case scenario, we sign Oden and he's Eddie Curry 2.0. Best case, he's Birdman but more of a presence.


----------



## Dee-Zy

UD40 said:


> He's the ultimate low risk, high reward.
> 
> Zero pressure on him here to be "the guy." His knees are totally shot, but even Sam Bowie had some solid 10 & 6 years after his injuries. Worst case scenario, we sign Oden and he's Eddie Curry 2.0. Best case, he's Birdman but more of a presence.


True.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some tweets from the post celebration press conferences


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Spoelstra, on hoping to bring back Chris Andersen, "Both sides want each other. The other aspect of it will be Andy Elisburg's desk."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Bosh on Allen: "He's coming back. There's really nothing else to think about."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Udonis Haslem on Ray Allen coming back: "I put the bug in his ear in the shower." Well, then.
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> CHRIS BOSH on Ray Allen: "We can make quotes all day but he’s coming back."





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Wade again says that he doesn't plan on having surgery.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Wade said that the doctors told him to take a full month off from basketball.


----------



## IbizaXL

doctordrizzay said:


> Oden in Miami
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JQbNAxO.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xNYHIoc.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7fApDs8.jpg


he was eating at Earl of Sandwich, most likely flying US Airways. i work at that concourse. im super mad i didnt get to meet him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

Oden would be awesome. Not expecting at all for him to be who he was, but if we limit him to 15-18 minutes per game.

Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I could see him having an Andre Drummond-type impact if given the time.


----------



## Drizzy

Can't miss with Oden if it's a one year-guaranteed deal, with options for any years beyond that. Could work out great for both sides.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Birdman wants to return; Heat waiting on Ray Allen's option*


> MIAMI — The Birdman has let it be known. He wants to continue to fly south for the winter.
> 
> Chris Andersen, who becomes a free agent July 1, told fans at the Miami Heat’s championship rally Monday at AmericanAirlines Arena, “Let’s try to get a three-peat next year.’’
> 
> If there was any doubt about what the center said, his agent confirmed to FOX Sports Florida that Andersen wants to re-sign with the Heat.
> 
> “He put it clearly,’’ said Mark Bryant, who attended the rally for Miami’s second straight title. “(The Heat) gave him an opportunity, and he absolutely wants to come back.’’
> 
> Bryant had told FOX Sports Florida early in the playoffs his client was “certainly hopeful’’ of re-signing. Andersen, who was unavailable for comment after Monday’s event, previously had been noncommittal about his desire to return.
> 
> Also Monday, center Chris Bosh said he has little doubt guard Ray Allen will return to the Heat next season. Allen has until Sunday to decide whether to exercise his $3.23 million option for next season.
> 
> “We can make quotes all day, but he’s coming back,’’ Bosh said of Allen, not available Monday for comment. “There’s really nothing else to think about. That’s just how I see it. We respect each other’s space, but there’s really only one decision to make. So it’s easy.’’





> “He loves Miami. But we can only control our side,’’ Bryant said. “He loves it here, and he told everybody that (at the rally).’’
> 
> Team president Pat Riley was not available Monday for comment. But coach Erik Spoelstra spoke of the Heat’s desire to bring Andersen back.
> 
> “He loves it here,’’ Spoelstra said. “He’s been embraced by the fans, by the team, by the organization. … The most important part is both sides want each other. The other aspect will be on (Miami salary-cap expert) Andy Elisburg’s desk of being creative and making things happen.’’


----------



## Jace

Bird was awesome on his float with his single flaps.

Man, in 2007 if you'd told me we could have LeBron and Oden on the Heat I'd have flipped out. Very much worth a look. He'll probably never be the athlete he was, but he still has the body and talent. Weird that he's down here so early. Maybe he just came to watch the Finals? Was he leaving Miami?



DWade06 said:


> Okay, so what's the plan?
> 
> Oden, Brand, Blatche, Dorrell Wright, Billups, Dalembert(eghh), Odom, Artest(if amnestied), who else could we get?
> 
> I'd like to try to trade for Larry Sanders or Anderson Varejao. What kind of package would Sanders cost us?


Would love to have Dorell back. Three-and-D. Knows the team. Young. Obviously basically Wade's brother. With Miller, Battier, and JJ verging on retirement, we're about to go from way-too-deep at the wings to empty shelves. I'm sure many of you remember how eagerly I awaited his arrival as an NBA player, so it would be cool to have him back on this team, trying to win that *2nd* ring.

I'd take a look at Blatche. He had some great moments on a poorly-coached team. I think we could work wonders for him.

Beyond that, only Oden intrigues me. I really think we should take a shot at him.

Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Billups is done. We do need a 3rd PG, though. A Dooling-type would be just right.


----------



## Jace

> * Caption the Photo: Greg Oden Passed out on Plane Heading to Miami*
> 
> by Tj Llewellyn  | Posted on Monday, June 24th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, why is Greg Oden heading to Miami? Could it be to visit the recently crowned NBA champions? And why is he sleeping with his mouth so wide open? So many questions and no answers. This gem was dug up by the folks at Busted Coverage, where a fan took a photo of the unsuspecting giant.


So he flew in today.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oden is intriguing because if it wasn't for injuries he would probably be the best C in the league. Dude is a giant ass beast.


----------



## -33-

Bosh / Haslem / Birdman / Oden is a great big man rotation, and you can limit Oden's minutes as he becomes more healthy and confident with his knee. He doesn't need to go somewhere that NEEDS him to play significant minutes and contribute. That pressure won't happen here.

I doubt we bring in a 3rd PG. Chalmers and Cole pretty much get it done, and you still have Wade/Bron who dominate the ball. 

Riley does need to start the process of finding pieces that will continue this high-level of play as role players once our older guys fade out. Shane/Ray/Mike/JJ/Udonis only have so much time left. Juwan already expired but he's essentially a coach anyways.


----------



## Jace

Which is why I feel we could use a younger PF, SF, or combo forward.

Don't think we necessarily need a 3rd PG to augment our play. I just have insurance concerns.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Which is why I feel we could use a younger PF, SF, or combo forward.
> 
> Don't think we necessarily need a 3rd PG to augment our play. I just have insurance concerns.


Yeah, if one of the 2 PGs go down, that can be problematic for the Heat.

Then again, we do have Miller, Allen, Wade, and Bron.

I guess for the regular season, for limited amount of games, that could get it done.


----------



## Jace

More thoughts as I look over the FA list:


Wonder if LeBron will campaign for Boobie Gibson. He'd have to accept no minutes.

Mareese Speights has a player option. Good rebounder at least. 

Kyle Korver/Mike Dunleavy/Anthony Morrow/Randy Foye are other shooters who could make sense should a shooter or two of ours retire. Thinking Redick goes after that cash. 

Corey Brewer or Carl Landry would be awesome, but out of our price range. 

Not sure what I think of Maxiell, or if he'd even be affordable. Liked what I saw of Earl Clark.

AK47 has a player option. Haven't looked at money, so no idea if he'd take it. He'd be an awesome vet to try to convince to take less for a title, even though Riles doesn't like the foreigns.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I'd bet money that Lebron's main focus on the off season are freethrows. I see him improving to an 80%+ freethrow shooter next season.


----------



## -33-

Let me first be clear that I completely hate the idea of trading Bosh.

But for some reason, I feel like Josh Smith would be an interesting fit here. Riley LOVES those 6'9" versatile type of players. And Josh has yet to really tap into his full potential. 

The issue would be - he can't play center. So you would need another move to bring the starting center in the middle, or go back to starting Joel or Bird.

I don't think it will happen, nor do I know how it could happen, but I'm just making a reaching out prediction so I can look cool later.


----------



## Jace

I'd have to pass on that. Love Smith's skillset, hate everything else.


----------



## DWade06

Likely senario:
Rio
D wade
LeBron
Bosh
Oden 

Bench:
Ray Allen
NoCo
Chris Anderson
Morrow
Mike Miller
Joel Anthony
James Jones
Battier
Lewis
Forgot UD


----------



## Bogg

I think bringing in Jason Collins for a one-year minimum at the end of the bench primarily as six hard fouls on Hibbert makes sense for you guys. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Jace

Oden starting? No Haslem? I don't know...





> @*EthanJSkolnick*: Chalmers says he's discussed the possibility of a three-peat. With who? "Me, myself, and I."


----------



## Jace

Most important player for the Heat this offseason and upcoming season is Dwyane Wade. He needs to show LeBron he can be a productive player into the next stage of his career. Really needs to work hard on his J and body.


----------



## Jace

*sniffle*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Interesting that Mike Miller's name didn't come up today, as a possible retention guy. Likely gone one way (trade) or another (amnesty).


Hearing Ira pretty much say the same.

Ira also brought up how Birdman will still be making $6-7 million next year due to being amnestied, and that it might come down to ego with him. Is he willing to take the vet.minimun or does he want the mini-mid level of $3.2 million, which could cost Micky nearly $10 million in taxes?

Ira also mentioned Ray Allen's contract. Said it makes sense for him to opt-out, then re-sign for the Heat because he can make about 500k more, plus also be re-signed for 4 more years, though he thinks the Heat will try to make it only 2 more.


----------



## Drizzy

Anyway we can afford to keep Mike around? I'm going to miss those "Thrillers". 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ and Rashard have opted in for next season. Knew JJ would. Was hopeful shard would, and apparently he had already said he would, so good news there.



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 5m
> OFFICIAL: James Jones and Rashard Lewis have both exercised their player options for the 2013-14 season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Drizzy said:


> Anyway we can afford to keep Mike around? I'm going to miss those "Thrillers".
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They can keep all of them. Its all really up to Micky, but those tax kick-ins are gonna be insane. Every dollar over the cap is nearly tripled.


----------



## Jace

Sucks. Really think Mike proved to be a really important role player this postseason.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Especially with Wade getting older.


----------



## Dee-Zy

And Josh Smith!?

Hell ****ing no. The reason why Bosh is an asset is because of his steady long range for a big man. You have Josh Smith with Anderson or Joel on the floor and it kills all the spacing. Teams will dare Josh Smith to shoot all day and he will get trigger happy for long range even more than Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Did not realize until today that Mario had a team option this upcoming year.


----------



## Jace

Yup. It's why I thought he'd have a better reg season.


----------



## Jace

Considering our commitment to both summer leagues and recent exclusivizing of a DLeague team, I get the feeling we'll buy into the draft. Hearing there will be good role players into the 2nd round.


----------



## -33-

I'll again be clear that I do not want us to trade Bosh, but what about turning around this offer that Cleveland reportedly offered for Kevin Love.

Waiters
Thompson
#1 

for

Bosh
?

Purely speaking hypothetically because I know that's not an option on the table of possibilities. Would you break apart the "big 3" to get younger and add depth?


----------



## Jace

Possibly, but not for those players. I don't like Waiters. If we're going to add a perimeter player, I want a steady, reliable 3-ball. I like Thompson's double-double abilities, but he doesn't move the needle drastically for me. That #1 pick isn't exciting either. It will probably be the worst in recent memory, for a few years. I understand Bosh's value isn't super-high, but I'd think we could do better. Now, a deal around Bosh for Love would get me thinking.


----------



## Jace

Any chance Earl Clark would take the mini-mid to play here? The more I think about it, the more I could see him working well as a starter. I know everyone, myself included, would like to see Bosh back at PF, but we're not going to find a starting-caliber C. Clark would give us someone who could help on the boards while also giving us some perimeter skills. Amnesty Mike if it helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont see it. If the Lakers dont re-sign him, I could see someone offering him more than what we can.


----------



## Jace

Yeah no doubt he'll go for max cash. Pipedreaming.

My early guess on next season's opening roster:

Chalmers / Cole
Wade / Allen 
James / Dunleavy / Jones
Battier / Haslem / (Draft) / Lewis
Bosh / Birdman / Oden / Anthony


Can't sleep on Justin Hamilton or Varnado, though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Dion Waiters will surprise you with the 3 ball. His overall FG% was low last year but without the ball in his hands so much, I think he can become a great spot up shooter and as time goes, a great perimeter player that can replace wade once his rookie contract is up (I'm not saying he will be at Wade's level, but can be a primary wing). 

With that said, no I wouldn't blink on that trade. I agree that the only thing that wouldn't interest me as we'll is something centered on Bosh-Love and it is hypothetical because I wouldn't break the big 3. It is for pure discussion's sake. I'd love to get Earl Clark but dude is getting paid. Unless Riley can JMT him into taking less now but getting more later because he will have a chip and can be a future cornerstone for the team in 3-4 years when Bosh will be on the decline... Unlikely. 

As I'm typing this, I'm wondering what Bosh's future can be like. I'm feeling that if he can remain healthy, he might be able to pull a Duncan in the sense of longevity since his game is more jumper oriented. Less wear and tear with the post grind.


----------



## Dee-Zy

My fellow Canadian Longhorn is projected to slip into mid 2nd round. What do you think for a second round pick up and groom him into our next back up PG in 2-3 years when Rio's contract will be up and might want to get a bigger role on another team after getting his chips?

http://nbadraft.net/players/myck-kabongo

What about Siva? I'm a little surprised to see him slip to the second round but if he is, what do you feel about picking him up? Grooming him to become our back up PG of the future?

I can't think of a sharpshooter that we can pick up in the second round to groom for the next 2-3 years to replace JJ, Miller, or Allen.


----------



## Smithian

-33- said:


> I'll again be clear that I do not want us to trade Bosh, but what about turning around this offer that Cleveland reportedly offered for Kevin Love.
> 
> Waiters
> Thompson
> #1
> 
> for
> 
> Bosh
> ?
> 
> Purely speaking hypothetically because I know that's not an option on the table of possibilities. Would you break apart the "big 3" to get younger and add depth?


Omg :yesyesyes:

But the idea they'd offer for Bosh what they offered for Kevin Love? Unlikely.


----------



## -33-

Lamar Odom is another guy I see on our radar. Another 6'9" versatile guy that everyone knows Riley loves, and Lamar loved it in Miami. Would be a role player ala Rashard, since he's not what he once was, but I'd take him here.


----------



## Smithian

-33- said:


> Lamar Odom is another guy I see on our radar. Another 6'9" versatile guy that everyone knows Riley loves, and Lamar loved it in Miami. Would be a role player ala Rashard, since he's not what he once was, but I'd take him here.


I would rather them sign a couple seven footers or 20-something wings on the bench. Even if they don't contribute at least they have potential and may turn into something. We can't afford quality, but there are a lot of tall players and talented but raw wings. We need to sign some young ones at dime a dozen prices and hope they turn into something. Basically, Eddy Curry but younger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pat Riley is holding is end of season press conference. Here are some tweets from it

Heat will keep Mario


> Surya Fernandez ‏@SuryaHeatNBA 6m
> Riley: "We are going to exercise Mario's option."


on 2013-14


> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 6m
> Pat Riley on 2013-14: "The challenge is not just 'Can we win another championship?' It's how to manage it within the confines of the CBA."
> 
> Surya Fernandez ‏@SuryaHeatNBA 6m
> Pat Riley: "Right now we're going to be very fluid with the draft and monitor free agency. Hopefully we can bring everybody back."
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 6m
> PAT RILEY on free agency: "We’re going to cannibalize the market in August and September if we can."
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 5m
> Pat Riley says he doesn't anticipate the Heat will be as active as last year in free agency when they signed Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Riley on needing a big man after problems with Pacers' Roy Hibbert, "We didn't have any problems against Hibbert."


Riley wants birdman back


> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 6m
> Pat Riley: "We love Chris Andersen and we want him back.''
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 5m
> Pat Riley: "The name on the back of his jersey Chris Andersen is highly respected by this organization.''
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
> Chris Andersen is on site today, working out. "He's the real deal," Riley said.


On Ray


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 5m
> PAT RILEY: "I can't speak for Ray. I really don't know what his decision is going to be."
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 5m
> Pat Riley on Ray Allen: "We'll have to wait until July 1 to see what he's going to do.''


Riley doesnt want to amnesty Mike


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Of possible Mike Miller amnesty, Riley says, "I like our team, and we don't like change... Mike is as healthy as he's ever been."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Pat Riley on potential amnesty of Mike Miller, "Unless I get a mandate . . . we haven't talked about it."
> 
> Surya Fernandez ‏@SuryaHeatNBA 3m
> Riley jokes about Mike Miller: "He's the Robert Horry of the Miami Heat"


Oden was in Miami visiting with the Heat


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 2m
> PAT RILEY on Greg Oden: "We visited...we had a good two-day visit...we will explore that and see where it goes."


On Lebron


> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 3m
> Pat Riley on LeBron James: If the league will allow the NBA to stop tackling him at halfcourt he'll get an extra 6 FT attempts per game.''
> 
> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 25s
> Pat Riley on LeBron James' areas of improvement: "Our goal is to get him over 90% from the free throw line."
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 41s
> Pat Riley on LeBron comments Tuesday on many Heat titles: "I hope what he said yesterday is something that will come true.''





> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 24s
> Pat Riley says he doesn't think about his own future with the Heat. "As long as [owner] Micky [Arison] will have me, I'll be here."
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 1m
> Pat Riley told story about patenting the word "three-peat.'' Said money off it has gone to charity. Doesn't know if Heat marketing will use.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 32s
> Riles says this year's ring inscription could be "I ain't got no worries, man"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like no Justin Hamiltion for summer league


> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 1m
> Heat personnel guy Chet Kammerer said Heat 2012 draftee Justin Hamilton has a hamstring problem, questionable for summer.
> 
> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 4m
> Chet Kammerer said was tough year for 12 Heat draftee Justin Hamilton, who played in Croatia and Latvia Had some red tape, not always paid


----------



## LeGoat06

doctordrizzay said:


> Oden in Miami
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JQbNAxO.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xNYHIoc.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7fApDs8.jpg


If we get Oden which we should, I will cream myself:allhail:


----------



## Jace

Liking Odom more and more. His FG% scared me away initially, but I think we can attribute much of that to him coming into the season looking like he ate Khloe. His rebounding and playmaking would be nice off our bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He would be nice, but it would have to be for the minimum, and I think he'd probably just stay in LA if he was ok with getting that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario's option officially picked up


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 21m
> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have exercised @MChalmers15's team option for the 2013-14 season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Odom and Allen would really spark the bench and allow the big 3 to rest more. That is I'd we get good odom and not depressed weird emo odom.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just heard Riley's interview with LeBatard. When talking about Wade, he defended him a bunch and said he took way too much flack and only a few knew exactly what he was going though during the post season.

But then he said Wade's gonna come back next year at 212 pounds and how he needs to reinvent himself a bit, and will talk to him this summer to so how they can go about doing that. Thought that was interesting. Don't think Wade's been at 212 since his rookie year.


----------



## Jace

Listening to the podcast now, haven't gotten to the Riley interview yet. Been advocating Wade getting down in weight for several seasons now. His extra girth doesn't serve him as well if he doesn't have the speed to consistently get past his man. Needs to improve his J even more.

The morning show had a Dr. on who described the pain Wade was going through. Sounds absolutely brutal. Hope they try the platelet rich procedure on both knees again. He needs to do whatever he can. Maybe go to Kobe's doc specifically.


----------



## Jace

Perhaps I was wrong about the Heat trying to get into the draft. Pat sounds eager to unearth another Austin/Haslem/Joel, and there should be some interesting undrafted guys to choose from. Could make good use of our SL appearances with a handful of those guys.


----------



## Drizzy

Wade at 212 lbs. with a renewed jumper = best the Heat can hope for IMO.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LaMarcus Aldridge has wanted out of Portland since the last week of the Trail Blazers' season and did not resign sponsorship deals in Portland this past year, including agreements with Cadillac, Chevy, and Providence Hospital while asking to get out of a lease on his Pearl District condo.

Aldridge tried to put a clause into his lease that he will not have to pay penalties if he was traded.

“This is why I hate being in Portland,’’ Aldridge said during the last week of the season. “You can’t do anything.’’

According to the report, Aldridge would not only welcome a trade from the Blazers, but he hopes for one, believing the city is too boring and small.

Neil Olshey said he sympathized with the constant change Aldridge has gone through with the Blazers, but the GM was adamant he would not be shopping the All-Star forward.

“Well, I’ll tell you this: I’m not going to be making any phone calls to move him,’’ Olshey said. “But if the phone rings and it makes the team better ...’’

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...s-Trade-From-Blazers-Deems-Portland-Too-Small


Would u LaMarcus for Bosh?


----------



## Jace

Yes. They could probably find something more favorable though.

EDIT: If Pat were so inclined, he could maybe talk them into the seamless transition replacing him with Bosh would offer, but I'd think they'd prefer to move him for young guys to grow alongside Leonard/Lillard and co. Some teams like to have a vet to guide their young guys, though, and Bosh now has two rings. Don't think Pat is willing to break up this core though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't think Bosh will be traded until we need to rehaul the roster and Bosh can go to another young team that can be made into a contender out west with Bosh there. Maybe like a Houston or Golden State in 2-3 years.

I don't see Bosh getting traded any other ways.

Will most likely have to be in a 3 way too.


----------



## -33-

I hope Pat buys a pick tonight in the late-1st or early-2nd. If we can get into the late 1st, I got a short list...

Jamaal Franklin
Jeff Withey
Gorgui Dieng


----------



## Smithian

-33- said:


> I hope Pat buys a pick tonight in the late-1st or early-2nd. If we can get into the late 1st, I got a short list...
> 
> Jamaal Franklin
> Jeff Withey
> Gorgui Dieng


We'll draft someone like Dieng, he'll look awesome for us, and then in preseason we'll cut him so we sign from 36 year old bum who won't play except for garbage time :nonono:


----------



## UD40

Aldridge wants out of Portland...let's give 'em Bosh!

*waits for a media outlet to pick this up as a story*


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yeah It's really tempting because LaMarcus has that mid-range jumper as well...Not as good at Bosh's but he is tougher and a better rebounder.


----------



## Jace

Loved Dieng at Louisville. Would be awesome to add him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 52s
> Celtics and Nets continue to make significant progress on parameters of a Garnett-Pierce deal, sources in talks tell Y! Sports.


Man, a DWill/JJ/Pierce/KG/Lopez starting lineup would be extremely formidable.


----------



## Jace

At first it pops, but it's far from scary to me...especially after watching the Lakers last year. Lopez is still the best player. Pierce and Garnett are still old. DWill and JJ are still not as good as they should be, if that makes sense.



Shanorris Colttier


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like it close to going though. Jason Terry will also be part of the deal.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jet part of the deal is pretty big because despite that great line up, they have no bench I think.


----------



## Floods

Wade2Bosh said:


> Man, a DWill/JJ/Pierce/KG/Lopez starting lineup would be extremely formidable.


Not really. It's the proverbial strong team on paper. There's only one basketball.

Lopez can put the ball in the basket but he's subpar defensively and horrible on the boards. That's unlikely to change at this point.

Johnson's pretty similar, a volume shooter who can put the ball in the basket but doesn't do much else. Not what you want on a team where a ton of guys will be craving shots.

Pierce and Garnett are pros but they're both on the back half of their 30s and could fall off the cliff any minute.


----------



## Floods

Dee-Zy said:


> Jet part of the deal is pretty big because despite that great line up, they have no bench I think.


That's the other thing, even with Jet they still won't have a bench. And this is far from a 2007 Celtics/2010 Heat scenario (or even last summer's Lakers), where serviceable vets were just lining up to go there.


----------



## Jace

Deezy did you watch Terry last year?



> @*KBergCBS*  9s Expect a selloff of late first-round picks. Pacers (23), Clippers (25), Wolves (26) and Nuggets (27) among teams looking to bail.


Dieng? Tony Mitchell? Who else? Buy in!


----------



## Jace

Was about to post that the worst part about not having a pick this year is not getting to hear Stern troll the NYers again by calling us the "World Champs." This year he slid it in the intro, though.

Gonna miss Dave, as much as I hate his condescension. Cool that we were the last 2 champs he'll crown.

Shane is a natural for this stuff. Could totally see him doing TV after his career.


----------



## Jace

Welp, Sixers just made sure we won't get the Phirst next year, either. They just traded Jrue Holiday for Nerlens Noel and a '14 1st. Dicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Trade makes no sense.


----------



## Drizzy

Bill Simmons was loving the deal for both sides...wouldn't stop talking about it.


----------



## LeGoat06

Wish Heat would made a move to Get Noel once he got past pick 3


----------



## Jace

It took Jrue Holiday to get him. Wouldn't have been worth what we would've had to give up, at all.



2 Shanez (Larkin was traded to Dallas)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Their new JJ Barea. This one is a little taller and much more athletic.

Havent watched a second of this draft. Any Heat talk? (apart from the obvious with Battier?)


----------



## Jace

None. I think Bill Simmons has taken a step toward losing his job though. Nothing particularly controversial. Just odd.


----------



## LeGoat06

Jace said:


> None. I think Bill Simmons has taken a step toward losing his job though. Nothing particularly controversial. Just odd.


Bill Simmons is them man:gunner:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bill Simmons should stick to grantland. 

Tim Hardaway Jr to the Knicks. That should be forsaken.


----------



## Drizzy

Knicks....that was just uncalled for....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Dude. I'm pissed. They trolled Tim Sr.


----------



## Jace

I think we have to take down dad's jersey and fire him from the organization, unless he keeps all Knicks gear out of his home. He must be feeling really weird right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LeBatard with an old Tim Hardaway quote..


> Dan Le Batard Show ‏@LeBatardShow 2m
> "I hate the Knicks with all hate you can hate with.Can you hate more than that? If you can, then I hate them more than that." - Tim Hardaway


Poor Timmy Sr..


----------



## 29380




----------



## Jace

:rotf:

That quote. DON'T REPORT TIMMY. EUROPE IS PRETTY COOL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well, he also hated something else, then came around. But lets not bring up that right now


----------



## Jace

True. And while unlike that some Knicks choose to be Knicks, his son is one who has no choice.


----------



## UD40

Watching Bill Simmons mentally breakdown on live TV is fantastic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Whats going on with Simmons? Been brought up twice here now and was trending on twitter. Again, have not seen a second of this draft.


----------



## UD40

Very happy for Erik Murphy getting drafted.

He's a local in these parts. Good for him!


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Whats going on with Simmons? Been brought up twice here now and was trending on twitter. Again, have not seen a second of this draft.


He's slowly coming to terms with the fact the Celtics betrayed his beloved KG & Pierce on live, national TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^ah. that makes sense now 



> Michael Casagrande ‏@ByCasagrande
> Just 11 picks left and Kenny Kadji is still on the board.


Selfishly dont want him drafted so we have a chance to add him to our summer league team.


----------



## UD40

"I would like to call him an idiot but I'm too classy for that,"-Doc Rivers on Bill Simmons.

:50cent:


----------



## LeGoat06

Bill Simmons basically just called Doc Rivers a lying **** lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m
> Atlanta has traded the 50th pick, Long Beach State's James Ennis, to the Miami Heat, league source tells Y!


..


----------



## DWade06

Simmons isn't afraid to make people angry at him


----------



## LeGoat06

That's why I love him ^^^^


----------



## UD40

No matter WHAT is being said, Simmons changes the topic back to Boston.

Get over it, you guys are back in the cellar.

Go keep your fingers crossed for Andrew Wiggins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So, James Ennis. What do we know about him?



> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson 3m
> James Ennis is a 6-7 swingman from Long Beach State who averaged 16.5 points last season. Very athletic. Has jumped 6-11 in high jump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice athleticism


----------



## PoetLaureate

Looks like a good fit as a defender in our system


----------



## LeGoat06

I'm glad we made a move Ennis looks like he's got potential


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace, Seth Curry went undrafted. Didnt you bring him up during the season? Thought he'd be out of our range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat/Hawks compensation was a future 2nd round pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40, from up by you, right?


> Vin Parise ‏@VinParise 10m
> Per source, Vincent Council from Providence will play summer league with the Miami Heat next month...


----------



## DWade06

Looks like a good athlete but in reality he'll probably never wear a regular season jersey. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## Jace

Council or Ennis?

Of course this trade went down literally the minute I put my head down to rest. Gave up on any Heat action. Haven't delved into either guy yet, but I'm happy we were proactive. Had a feeling we'd have a better shot at a wing than PF.

Yeah W2, I was into the idea of Curry and had a feeling he'd go undrafted. Think we should take a look at him as a 3rd-string PG-body and maybe eventually a 4th guard. Would love to see him and Kadji added to our SL rosters.

Any other undrafteds to look out for?


----------



## zanshadow

*BOOM!*



> Greg Oden has been working out for the Miami Heat in recent days and Pat Riley confirmed the team is interested in him.
> Oden would be a very interesting fit in Miami, where he could slide into a situation where few would be expecting big things if and when he does return. A lot has to happen for Oden to sign with the Heat, but it sounds like both sides would welcome a deal. Jun 26 - 12:33 PM


Not sure if this is a repost, but...

If Oden is anywhere near where he left off right before the injury, he instantly becomes a reliable starting center for 20-25 minutes per game.


----------



## Jace

Yeah we've been discussing it. I think most of us like it. Low risk, high reward.

Not finding much on Ennis at the standard sites, unfortunately. DX had him as a bubble pick. Liking the little I'm finding about him, though. Been saying for awhile we could really use a 3-and-D athlete at the wing, and he seems to fit the bill.



> A serious offensive threat with deep range on his jump shot. Has NBA athleticism. Long and quick....



EDIT: Scratch that, I was on the wrong DX page for him. He does have some writeups I'm reading now.


----------



## Jace

Becoming real big on these athletic wings who can shoot. As long as we can get them playing some D. My perfunctory research has me seeing some similarities to Jeff Taylor, who I coveted last draft. Sounds like he's not quite there as a shooter yet, but he shows the potential to be a solid shooter.

Some notes:

- Even though he was a senior, his experience playing ball at this level is very limited, so he's still considered a pretty raw prospect. Because of that it's hard to get a feeling for his ultimate limitations.

- Made major strides between his last two years in college, which were his only two in Div. I. Seems very moldable. 

- Noted as a strong, athletic finisher both in the half court and transition. Awesome to hear. We haven't had an athletic wing to run with LeWade (and now Cole Train).

- 7-foot wingspan, prototypical NBA wing physical attributes.

- Strong offensive rebounder. Sounds like he has that D-Wade, pogo-bounce around the rim.

- Good in the passing lanes (Flying Death Machine), and shows a lot of defensive potential overall.

- Quick first step and can create his shot a little bit.



Kinda would rather see a guy like this on the roster as opposed to JJ. Sorry, James.


----------



## zanshadow

Sounds about right. Work in progress. Hope he's a gem that can become end of bench player this season.

I like how the Heat remain to be aggressive once again. Kudos to the management.


----------



## Jace

Apparently this was a Chet Kammerer pick. He loves WC guys, and scouted Ennis many times.

This little blurb from a DX writeup in Nov. says all I need to know about his physical tools:



> Ennis is already an elite athlete with excellent quickness in the open floor and off his feet, capable of exploding quickly off of the floor, which makes him a human highlight reel in transition. In addition to his outstanding athleticism, he stands 6'7 with an incredibly long and wiry 210-pound frame, prototypical size for an NBA wing.
> From DraftExpress.com http://www.draftexpress.com#ixzz2XUlDyMSX
> http://www.draftexpress.com
> ​


Here's to hoping we can hone his J similar to what CHI did with Butler. Sounds like they can be similar players.

I've heard people say that there are certain franchises that are just much more adept than others at improving guy's jumpers. Of course part of it is the player, but we see teams like SA work wonders for Hill/Leonard and others, and we've had success with Dorell, Norris, UD, Wade, and others. Sounds like this guy already has more to work with than most of those guys.

Was the last wing we drafted DaSean Butler? Can't remember the last time we brought in an athletic one from the draft. Butler was a poor athlete coming off an ACL tear.


----------



## zanshadow

Though I like what I hear about this kid, I'm not too sure if we have room to develop this kid. Ray's a lock as a first wing off the bench. Battier, Miller, JJ all are natural wings as well. He's really going to have to work hard to earn any kind of minutes. Even then, nothing's guaranteed.

Probably will head to the development league first regardless how summer league goes because you don't want him rot on bench but to keep on developing, until Wade needs to rest knees again.


----------



## Jace

He'll spend most, if not all, of the season in the D-League. We now have exclusive rights to a team, so we can set more specific goals for him down there. If he ever does get called up, I think Spo would at least play him ahead of JJ/Mike to get his feet wet. This is all assuming he makes the roster. Who knows, we may wind up stashing him in Europe. Doubt it, though. I think the goal is to have at least one prospect on the roster so we can take advantage of the D-League affiliate.






He's no Shane Battier of an orator, but he seems like a nice enough kid. Clearly aiming to be drafted by the Heat with that last quote. 




Oh yeah, he was a track star, and a natural at the high jump. Yeah baby.



> *Long Beach State's Ennis sprinting his way toward NBA career*
> 
> 
> Posted May 31, 2013 11:12 AM
> In another life, Long Beach State's James Ennis, who's done his best in the two months since his final college season ended to boost his NBA Draft stock into the first round, might have become an Olympic track star.
> Long Beach coach Dan Monson and his assistant Rod Palmer remember a recruiting visit when they received a convincing demonstration of Ennis' athletic ability. It was after one of Ennis' practices at Ventura College, and the team convened to the school's track for some conditioning work. The task: a series of 200-meter sprints.
> "James just blew every single one of his teammates away," Palmer said. "Just humiliated and ran past them. And that was after practice. That's when we knew we had something special."
> Monson was so impressed he felt compelled to see how fast Ennis was running.
> "I probably exaggerate more than Rod," Monson said, laughing. "But there's no exaggeration here. After about the third [200], where James was probably 15, 20 yards ahead of the other guys, I started timing him. I said to Rod, this kid's running these things in 21, 22 seconds. One after the other."
> At the time, Ennis was also dabbling in the high jump. He'd cleared 6-foot-5 in high school but thought he could do better, so he consulted YouTube for education and inspiration.
> "Just watching some of the better high jumpers," Ennis said. "Trying to look at their form."
> Ennis went out for Ventura's track team and promptly came up with a 6-foot-11 jump. He eventually signed at Long Beach State with Monson's promise he could join the school's track team after basketball season. In the spring of 2012, Ennis gave track his best shot.
> "Our track coach told me that James' high-jump form needed some work when he first came out, but that in another two weeks he'd have been jumping over seven feet," Monson said.
> But becoming the next Dwight Stones wasn't meant to happen for Ennis. Early one morning, on the final day college underclassmen could declare for the Draft, Monson got a call from Ennis. Of course he thought the worst.
> "He'd had a couple people in his ear that he should come out after that first year," Monson said. "He comes from a tough background and money was tight. When I got that call, I thought, 'Oh no, somebody's in the kid's head.' It was so odd that it was at 7 in the morning."
> Monson didn't think of it at the time, but Long Beach State was also competing in a track meet that day. Try as he might, Ennis couldn't muster the energy to compete. His call to Monson wasn't to inform his coach he was taking at shot at the Draft.
> "James said, 'Coach, I'm supposed to jump in this track meet. I don't know how to tell my coach I can't do it, that my legs are just gone after basketball season.' I just told him that'll be an easy call to make. I can take care of that."
> Could track's loss be the NBA's gain? Right away, in assessing Ennis' next-level worth, athleticism is one box NBA scouts can check off. At the Portsmouth Invitational and later the Chicago pre-Draft combine, some other boxes were checked, too.
> Ennis measured 6-foot-7 in shoes, and he has a 7-foot wingspan. So if length and explosive athleticism can predict NBA success, he has them covered. Ennis also has a mechanically sound shooting stroke he can repeat time after time and he's a willing defender who guarded three positions in college. Monson thinks he can do the same in the NBA.
> That early-morning call to Monson -- "He just didn't want to let the track team down," the coach said -- shows the character that those who know Ennis best rave about. And then there's this:
> "He believes he belongs [in the NBA]," Palmer said. "That's half the battle. He really believes in his heart he belongs there. And now he knows how hard you have to work to get there and stay there."
> Ennis comes by that work ethic honestly.
> "It's all about coming from nothing," Ennis said. "My family's living situation was rough, always traveling around for financial reasons. That's what's made me work so hard. I'm very appreciative of everything, and I'm humble. I'm just trying to get better. And the only way you can do that is through hard work and dedication."
> Ennis has made all the right moves for a player who toiled well away from college basketball's spotlight. Monson, the coach who began the Gonzaga dynasty before moving on to Minnesota and later Long Beach State, did a great job of helping Ennis refine his raw athletic gifts.
> "When these NBA guys call me, I tell them all if you're impressed with James now, wait two more years," Monson said. "He's just scratching the surface. The improvement he made between last year and this year was quantitative. He's still very raw, and yet, usually when you see kids that are raw, they don't understand basketball.
> "James is a unique blend because, for a kid who hasn't played a lot, he's very instinctive. The game moves slower in his mind. Defensively, he's naturally in the right place and he anticipates where the next pass is going to be. I don't know if he knows why he's standing at the help line; he's just there because he's got a great feel for the game. He's also a very good passer, a great feel for it that you don't see out of 6-6 guys very much. You just can't teach that."
> In his preparation for the Draft, Ennis has accomplished everything he has set out to do.
> "My goal at Portsmouth was to show the scouts I could put the ball on the ground," Ennis said. "And I think I was able to do that.
> "Chicago was like a dream come true for me. My brothers and I used to talk about that all the time -- playing in the NBA combine. And there I was. It was a good experience for me, because I could tell my hard working was paying off. It was good to see that."
> Ennis also showcased his skills in the Brooklyn Nets' draft combine, leaving there brimming with confidence after a workout with the Portland Trail Blazers. Ennis' college coaches think the NBA will welcome him, and that he'll make the most of his opportunity.
> "Once basketball is James' job, once he wakes up and that's what he has to do every day, he's gonna be something else," Palmer said. "It's in his heart. That's what he wants to do."
> Said Monson: "James has come from nowhere. He's fought through a lot of adversity to get to this level. And now, I think he's going to realize his dream of playing in the NBA. It's fun to see kids get stuff when they work for it."


I'd recommend going to his DX profile to read extensive stuff on him, but here's a quick blurb from nbadraft.net:



> *NBA Comparison: Jonas Jerebko*
> 
> *Strengths:* High flying athlete with good size/length for the wing position ... Spectacular dunker. Strong, explosive legs and very aggressive attacking the basket ... A terror in the open floor due to his above average run/jump athleticism. Ennis gets out for a lot of breakaway dunks using anticipation and long arms to jump passing lanes ... Shows solid touch and good shooting ability ... Displays a textbook shooting motion and the ability to set his feet quickly and get a shot off in rhythm ... Possesses great size and athleticism to play the 3 position ... Good shot selection, using pump fakes well to get opponents off the floor and set up shots ... Shows the ability to pull up off the dribble as well as spot up and knock down shots in catch and shoot situations ... Skill level has steadily progressed through hard work ... Solid three point shot, knocking down 36% from distance on a high volume of shots (5 per game) ... A quality ball handler, showing comfortability going through his legs, though more effective in catch and shoot than creating shots off of ISOs ... Plays with good energy. Hustles ... Led the 49ers in both scoring (16.5) and rebounding (6.7) ... Despite low a/to numbers, shows good vision and passing skills ... Plays with good energy, slahing to the basket for rebounds ... Comes from a strong family, willing to work hard ... Mature player with 4 years of college under his belt ... Despite being a senior, shows good potential left to develop ... Measured with a 6'11 1/2 wingspan at the Portsmouth Invitation Tournament ...
> *Weaknesses: *A "momentum athlete". Lack of a quick first step to blow by opponents makes him less of a threat in ISO situations ... At times gets sloppy and forces passes, 3.0 turnovers per game were too many although he had the ball in his hands a lot ... Lacks experience at a high level. Played just two years at Long Beach State after transferring from Ventura Junior College. Level of competition is not top shelf playing in the Big West Conference ... Will turn 23 a few days after the draft making him a little old for a senior ... Not a physical player, and can be pushed around in the paint due to a lack of upper body strength ... Should look to tighten up his handles further ... Lateral quickness could improve with better fundamentals ...
> *Notes: *Had numerous highlight reel dunks in his 2 year Long Beach State career ... Could be one of the biggest sleepers of the 2013 draft ... Participated in the college dunk contest this year ... High jumped 6-feet-11 while in junior college, winning the Western State Conference and Southern California Regional championships.
> 
> *Aran Smith 4/30/13*


Of course there are a couple of contradictions in both Strengths and Weaknesses between this and DX's scouting profiles. Not sure I understand this Jonas Jerebko comparison, even just reading this profile.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If anything, he's got all the tools to be a solid defender. Stick Keith Askins on him and hope he can put that length and athleticism to use at the least, on the defensive side of the floor.

Edit: Just watched the video. I now see why you said that, Jace. Good thing he knows that. 

Ball handling seems to be a problem for him. On this team, that isnt a necessity obviously.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Edited with a blurb from nbadraft.net that kind of compliments his ballhandling, though. I get the feeling even from his DX profile it's improving a lot. No doubt we'll give him the SL point guard treatment.








Kind of aesthetically resembles Durant minus 3 inches. Means nothing, just an observation. I like his jump shot form, despite his left hand probably being a bit too high and not having the highest release point.


----------



## Jace

Screw the D-League. Just make this kid guard LeBron in practice every day. Definitely need to put some weight on him.



> Film director and Knicks fan Spike Lee had the quote of the night, reminded everyone that while the Heat didn’t have a draft pick, it was still on everyone’s mind.
> “There cannot be a three-peat,” Lee said. “Somebody has got to do something about that.”
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/28/3474596/miami-heats-shane-battier-shines.html#storylink=cpy​


Still more hopeful for our failure than their own success.


----------



## Jace

Seeing a lot of Jimmy Butler comparisons, even from Ennis himself. Good sign, since that's exactly what we'd ask of him.


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD40, from up by you, right?


Yup, about 30-40 minutes away. Never was a fan (by law, he played at the rival school) but he's a ball player for sure. Averaged 10 ppg & 6 apg his senior year. I think he may have been a little dinged up his senior season.


----------



## UD40

> L. Jason Smith ‏@TheCAJasonSmith 7h
> Hearing @DdotJAY30 will play for the Miami Heat in Orlando summer league and for Dallas Mavericks in Las Vegas summer league.


F-R-E-A-K athlete.

Also, Jarvis will be on the squad.


----------



## Jace

Wish we could pry Thad Young away from PHI with this "Diggin' for Wiggins" campaign they're attempting.

Ethan Skolnick saying on 790 he thinks Ennis will make the roster since we need a young, athletic wing on it. I like his chances. He's probably at least a taller, more athletic Terrell Harris, and we were fine with him developing.


----------



## DWade06

Wonder what the price tag for Marcin Gortat is, probably way out of our range but one can always try


----------



## Jace

UD40 said:


> F-R-E-A-K athlete.
> 
> Also, Jarvis will be on the squad.





> @*AlexKennedyNBA*: D.J. Stephens, whose 46-inch vertical is the highest ever measured by NBA, will play with the Miami summer league team.


Damn. Should make for some nice SL highlights.


----------



## doctordrizzay

46 Inch vertical? wow


----------



## Jace

Nice couple of tweets from a writer I respect a lot, Kurt Helin of NBC Sports:



> @*basketballtalk*  1h Best part of draft for me? James Ennis getting a shot in Miami. As a Long Beach State season ticket holder he's been great to watch grow.
> 
> 
> @*Roly2324*  1h
> @*basketballtalk* how good can Ennis be? And how would u see him fitting Heat? Is he a hard worker?
> 
> @*basketballtalk*  1h @*Roly2324* Ennis is very athletic, long and improving. He can run and finish. He needs to develop some, but could be good 3 and D guy in NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What's so special about having your own d-league affiliate? Does it just mean that you control the team (picking GM, head coach, etc)? Or is there more, like being able to sign players the Heat like but want to see more of to their d-league team. Like with Ennis, could we stash him away on that team, then sign him next season for instance?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm getting reports everywhere on my Facebook News Feed that Ray Allen is back!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....258628720918719.56836.250491271732464&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.112173865499096.6706.112173442165805&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.112173865499096.6706.112173442165805&type=1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its true


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 52m
> OFFICIAL: Ray Allen has exercised his player option for the 2013-14 season.


This is great news, obviously. Thought he'd return, but would opt out and want a a couple of more years added to his deal.


----------



## Jace

I know we're not likely to spend the mini-mid-level anyway, but if Ray had opted out and re-signed, we'd have to use that to sign him, right? Therefore this allows us to keep it if Arison felt like getting frisky?



Wade2Bosh said:


> What's so special about having your own d-league affiliate? Does it just mean that you control the team (picking GM, head coach, etc)? Or is there more, like being able to sign players the Heat like but want to see more of to their d-league team. Like with Ennis, could we stash him away on that team, then sign him next season for instance?


I'd have to think the benefits don't go quite that far. I remember reading an article a year or two about teams doing it. Some of the things they talked about that I remember were the ability to tell the coaches which players they want to play more, how they want them developed, and what kind of system they run. I know there's more to it than that though.


----------



## Jace

uke:

So wrong. Where's that damn Patrick Ewing Jr.?


----------



## 29380

Wade2Bosh said:


> What's so special about having your own d-league affiliate? Does it just mean that you control the team (picking GM, head coach, etc)?


Yes, Allan Houston is the GM of the Knicks D-League and the coaching job was offered to Ewing.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Or is there more, like being able to sign players the Heat like but want to see more of to their d-league team. Like with Ennis, could we stash him away on that team, then sign him next season for instance?


Yes and no, since you have his rights you can not sign him and have him play for your D-League team and no other team in the NBA can sign but it is his choice and he would probably opt to go overseas for more money. But if you like and want to develop a player who rights you do not have that player can sign with anyone.



Jace said:


> uke:
> 
> So wrong. Where's that damn Patrick Ewing Jr.?


Trey Mourning is next.


----------



## Jace

NOOOOOOOO!!!! 


OK, so only because we have Ennis' draft rights we can stash him in the DLeague without signing him?


----------



## 29380

Jace said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> OK, so only because we have Ennis' draft rights we can stash him in the DLeague without signing him?


If he is willing to do it but the difference between what he would make overseas and the D-league might be too much, Miami will probably just sign and give him a roster spot.


----------



## Jace

Seems a smidgeon happier once he knows he's going to Miami.







His face reminds me of Jordan Crawford meets Kyrie Irving. Jumper form reminds me of Crawford, too.







He did what James Jones tried.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Between Ennis, Kabongo and DJ Stephens, thats one athletic summer league team. Pretty obvious what the Heat are hoping to find.


----------



## Wade County

Like the sound of Kybongo. Sounds a Riley type. 

Ennis looks intriguing too.


----------



## Drizzy

Love that the Heat are still searching for these hidden talents despite the back2back. Never know when they might have to start dipping into the talent pool as the current players age.


----------



## Jace

Yup, Pat's been alluding to it in interviews. They need to find cheap talent as this core gets pricier.

Thought there might be a chance Norris gets thrown into SL one last time, but I'm thinking there are too many PGs already.

Gotta wonder if Pat doesn't want to keep Ennis around Ray/Battier as much as possible for potentially their final seasons. He can learn a lot from their preparation and styles of play. Shutttlesworth 101 has helped many young guys' jumpers. Would probably benefit him more than the D-League.


----------



## Wade County

Cole should be there. I'd love to see him really dominate the SL.


----------



## Marcus13

I really hope that Ray opting in means he's not retiring but without him makin any kinda statement I have to assume that's still a possibility


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ray is 38 this season come up. After next year, he will be 39. I think he is just gonna play this year for one last hurrah.

I expect a great season from him


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD played the 2nd half of the season with a torn meniscus. 


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 11m
> Heat F Udonis Haslem told AP today that he played much of the second half of the season with a torn right meniscus and needs surgery soon.


----------



## doctordrizzay

^ damn, he will be fine though. Expected by training camp.


----------



## Jace

Warrior! Makes his 8-9's that much more awesome. Weird thing about this team is without this injury I could've seen UD start the season as a starter, or out of the rotation. Don't see why he won't be ready to start the season, though.

Heat Weekly on The Ticket interviewed Chet Kammerer this morning. Had to go into work halfway through, but I caught him talking about Ennis. He's the one who scouted him vigorously and talked Pat into the pick. He raved about his versatility (including passing, which I've only seen brought up a couple of times in scouting reports, but I noticed him making some nice ones on some footage I was watching last night) and feel for the game, and somewhat to my surprise called his shooting his best strength (maybe projecting a little bit down the line?). He also offered that they believe he has a chance at cracking the rotation as a rookie. Feeling I got is they have every expectation he'll be on the roster, and might not even have to spend much time in the D-League.


----------



## Dee-Zy

In a roster filled with shooters, I have a hard time seeing a 2nd rounder get a crack at our rotation as a rookie. Even Cole was drafted in the last 1st round.

As for UD, I don't understand why he didn't get the surgery during the season. It would of sidelined him all season? It's not like he was playing heavy minutes, especially for a good chunk of the season. He could of been healthier in the playoffs, which would of helped us a lot more than having our best rebounder and undersized post defender playing on one leg. I don't get it...

I wonder if there is any chance that Ray retires in 1-2 seasons here and joins the organization as a shooting coach or something. That would be S-I-C-K.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More summer league news


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 2m
> Illinois State legend Greg Stoda of the Palm Beach Post will be happy. Jackie Carmichael set to play for the Heat summer league team.


Draft Express had him getting drafted 48th in their final mock draft. His head coach compared him to UD


----------



## UD40

YES! I watched him at the combine and loved him.

Very pleased with this addition.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron working out at some random gym in Akron


----------



## Dee-Zy

He made an instagram about it too, says he can't sit still.


----------



## doctordrizzay

When we play Boston this year.


----------



## DWade06

Lol... I like how everyone doesnt seem to care that LeBron is working out there. Just an average day at the Akron YMCA


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You'd think he'd have his own gym at his insanely huge house in Akron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Possible backup big if he gets bought out


> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 10m
> Camby also says in statement that while he loves Toronto and it's fans, he wants to be on a title contender and will evaluate his options.


Might be over the hill at this point.


Wouldnt be surprised if we amnestied Joel and not Mike Miller. Probably depends on the caliber of 3rd string center (behind Bosh and hopefully bird) that they can bring in.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We need Oden, He's the only guy out there that's bigger than Hibbert. 2 inches shorter but definitely bigger. Play him limited minutes and gradually get him going till the Pacers series next year. 

I really hope we can nab him, because he can play for a ring right away and prove himself and grab a bigger contract after that.


Also

Memphis biggest needs are three point shooting/scoring 

Tony Allen for Mike Miller?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More summer league news


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 16m
> Michael Dunigan, who played in the Philippines this past season and was in camp with the Grizzlies last year, will be on Heat summer roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Source: Five teams eye Greg Oden*


> Greg Oden will likely choose from a group of suitors that includes the San Antonio Spurs, Miami Heat, Cleveland Cavaliers, Boston Celtics and Memphis Grizzlies, a source close to Oden told ESPN.com.
> 
> Oden, 25, has battled numerous knee injuries and hasn't played in an NBA game since Dec. 5, 2009. He is coming off his third microfracture knee surgery in February, 2012.
> 
> Oden was the top overall pick in the 2007 NBA draft out of Ohio State, chosen by the Portland Trail Blazers one spot ahead of Kevin Durant.
> 
> Oden has averaged 9.4 points, 7.3 rebounds and 1.4 blocks in 82 career games and has been working out in both Columbus and Indianapolis this past offseason.
> 
> Sources close to Oden told ESPN.com that he is optimistic of returning for the 2013-14 season opener.


----------



## doctordrizzay

According to J.A. Adande (ESPN), Heat are one of the 6 teams going after Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Wade County

Really can't see any way possible that we could afford Bynum. Dude will get paid by somebody, namely whoever doesn't get Dwight.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Really can't see any way possible that we could afford Bynum. Dude will get paid by somebody, namely whoever doesn't get Dwight.


While thats true, Bynum's personality fits the troll incantatory and I wouldn't be surprised to see him here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> According to J.A. Adande (ESPN), Heat are one of the 6 teams going after Andrew Bynum.


Where did he say this?

According to Ira's new article, the new CBA clearly hampers the Heat from doing *sign and trades*


> Under the wrinkle in the CBA that went into effect Monday, a team cannot receive a player in a sign-and-trade agreement if it puts that team more than $4 million above the luxury tax threshold (a status known as operating above the tax "apron").
> 
> The Heat currently have a 2013-14 committed payroll of $86.5 million, with the luxury tax expected to fall at $71 million for next season and the "apron" limit at a bit over $75 million. In essence, the only way the Heat could receive a 2013 free agent in a sign-and-trade agreement is if such a deal leaves the Heat with a 2013-14 payroll below $75 million.


----------



## UD40

Bynum is a joke. He isn't working out for any team interested in signing him.

One team will be foolish enough to offer him a decent deal.


----------



## DWade06

Ill take Oden, I think Bynum is a dream though


----------



## -33-

Bynum? Haha no way that happens but...that would be not six, not seven, not eight, not nine, not ten...


----------



## Dee-Zy

doctordrizzay said:


> We need Oden, He's the only guy out there that's bigger than Hibbert. 2 inches shorter but definitely bigger. Play him limited minutes and gradually get him going till the Pacers series next year.
> 
> I really hope we can nab him, because he can play for a ring right away and prove himself and grab a bigger contract after that.
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> Memphis biggest needs are three point shooting/scoring
> 
> Tony Allen for Mike Miller?


Tony Allen on the Heat would be amazing but would kill the spacing.

As for Camby, he is up there with Hill and Kidd who somehow drank the fountain of youth, dude used to have crazy injury riddled seasons and all of a sudden, plays like he is 23 again. He also has a jumper that can help spread the floor. Oden, as nice as it would be to have him, is raw offensively so on offense, he would clog the lane and we can't dump the ball inside and let him go to work.


----------



## UD40

No way we can get Allen.

Hearing the Spurs & Cavs are the front runners for Oden. If I'm him, I'm looking at Spurs & Miami and no one else. Very low pressure situation for him.


----------



## DWade06

-33- said:


> Bynum? Haha no way that happens but...that would be not six, not seven, not eight, not nine, not ten...


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Boston doesn't even make any sense for Oden unless he wants a shitload of pressure being the face of a rebuilding team...

smh.


----------



## doctordrizzay

ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
Evolving list for Oden given complexities of his comeback, but one source close to situation contends Spurs and Heat slightly ahead of Cavs


----------



## DWade06

Anyone but the Spurs


----------



## doctordrizzay

I don't see him getting any play time with the spurs


----------



## ZhugeLiang

Oden would be an amazing fit for the Heat, and he comes cheap if he's able to stay healthy.

15 minutes in the regular season and starter minutes in the playoffs would be great.


----------



## doctordrizzay

ZhugeLiang said:


> Oden would be an amazing fit for the Heat, and he comes cheap if he's able to stay healthy.
> 
> 15 minutes in the regular season and* starter minutes in the playoffs would be great*.


I doubt that will/can happen, but a solid 25 mpg would be great come playoff time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont know if this impacts Oden or not


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 23m
> San Antonio is finalizing a five year, $45 million contract extension for center Tiago Splitter, league sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## DWade06

Id say it does, at least you'd think it would. What role would Oden play when the Spurs are giving Splitter a major role increase?


----------



## ZhugeLiang

doctordrizzay said:


> I doubt that will/can happen, but a solid 25 mpg would be great come playoff time.



That's probably more accurate, as long as he bangs with the big boys, rebounds and block shots, and intimidate the opposing team that's a steal.


----------



## Drizzy

Happy to see Splitter get paid. Hopefully that makes Oden lean towards the Heat.


----------



## Jace

Fun to watch what happens with Bynum. Such a mess of a situation. No idea what's up with his knees, won't work out. We do know his brain is ****ed though.

Hopefully Oden and Conley keep in mind how long we've been showing interest in Greg. With Birdman back, we'd seem to be nearly the perfect situation for him. No pressure, but a clear potential role on a team that would make him look his best. No team in the league has a better chance at playing on the big stage, which could earn him the big bucks again.


----------



## Drizzy

@LarryCoon



> Whoa, did Pop and R.C. confuse Tiago Splitter with Kawhi Leonard?


----------



## Jace

Don't understand why so many people thought the Spurs wouldn't resign Splitter or try to super-low-ball him because of one series. They're not that myopic. You pay for size in this league.

Getting worried SA is going to sign AK47. Didn't realize they had money to spend. Not fair.


----------



## Drizzy

Jace said:


> Don't understand why so many people thought the Spurs wouldn't resign Splitter or try to super-low-ball him because of one series. They're not that myopic. You pay for size in this league.


Part of it is being prisoner of the moment given his poor performance in the Finals.


----------



## Jace

Exactly. It's absurd how we torch players who don't perform at their top level against great teams.


----------



## Jace

Preemptive pass on the likely bought out Caron Butler.


----------



## Jace

Free Agency Memories











Felt like a whole world ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This has got to be the quietest Heat offseason in years. Fitting that it has come the year before the craziest one.


----------



## Jace

I guess since 2009. We were teased with the possibility of Odom and/or Fisher, but wound up just with Arroyo and QRich later in the offseason. I think I got that right.


----------



## Adam

Tyrus Thomas got amnestied. He's going to make around $9 million next year so he's one of those cases that can afford to sign for less to play for a high exposure contender.

I've never liked him and I said he would bust coming out of college, but in the system we run he could flourish. He can't shoot but neither can Haslem and Thomas is at least taller and more athletic and younger and not undergoing surgery. I think he could be a great project if he can be had.

I can't see us getting Oden. He's not going to take the minimum and Riley will want to re-sign Birdman.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I'm losing faith on Oden. Never even considered TT here, which says a lot about how he's fallen considering how badly I want a suitable PF. Don't think Pat will want to bring in a personality like that though.


----------



## Smithian

Houston is going to be darn good, especially if they get Josh Smith

Miami will still have #6 and the Little 14.

I like our chances.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Yeah I'm losing faith on Oden. Never even considered TT here, which says a lot about how he's fallen considering how badly I want a suitable PF. Don't think Pat will want to bring in a personality like that, but his skillset intrigues.


I always thought he was a bitch. Ever since his first game when James Posey showed him who's boss. That Posey play was best part of the season, in hindsight.


----------



## Jace

Foggy. Remind me what happened please. I do remember him having a bitch-face moment against us early in his Bulls career.

Josh Smith being added scares me not. In fact, I think it makes them less dangerous, unless he's willing to be the Bosh and accept a role. He'll want to shoot a ton of J's with Dwight downlow, though. Remember, he does that now with a C who can spread the floor on his own in Horford.


----------



## Jace

HEY PAUL MILLSAP WANT TO PUT A CHAMPIONSHIP RING ON YOUR BIGASS FINGER HERES A MILLION DOLLARS COME PLAY IN MIAMI THANKS

P.S. You owe us for that retarded 2OT game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, a Smith/Howard front court would be a bit weird. You want Josh Smith settling for the shots that he'd be given playing next to Dwight. But that would be one athletic lineup with those 2 and Harden. Free throws galore. 

Windhorst *article on Birdman*

Not much ther. Multiple teams have contacted him and he'll apparently make his decision sometime early next week.


----------



## Jace

Very curious which teams. I guess it'll come down to how much he values the extra couple of mill. He is still getting paid around 5 from the DEN amnesty this coming season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 22m
> New Orleans has shown strong interest in acquiring Rockets center Omer Asik, w/ an offer likely centered on Ryan Anderson, sources tell Y!


Ok, now this makes much more sense than Josh Smith.


----------



## Wade County

That would be a smart move by Houston. 

I wonder if Tyrus can be this years Blatche?


----------



## UD40

Dwight is now reconsidering his choice and may go back to La.

What a joke.


----------



## UD40

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 1m
> Watching this car crash unfold must feel like another championship to LeBron James. We might not even talk about The Decision after this


So true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There goes your pipe dream, Jace..


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 3m
> The Atlanta Hawks have agreed to terms on a 2-year deal with Paul Millsap sources tell ESPN.


----------



## Drizzy

Could care less about Dwight. The Heat need to keep Birdman.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oh man the Lakers are going to suck so much next year.

I keep forgetting we didn't get Chris back yet...gotta do that


----------



## Jace

Wish we could've gotten in on the Royce White action. He'd be a super-intriguing player on this team. Probably not worth the headache though.



Wade2Bosh said:


> There goes your pipe dream, Jace..


Yup. Weird deal for him. Would've thought he could've gotten something a little more securing.


----------



## UD40

Badass pic.


----------



## Jace

Love U. Kevin Garnett would never get in West's face like that. West is a scary mofo, but UD looks like the intimidator here.

Big fan of Dorell signing in Portland. They needed depth badly and him coming off the bench for Matthews/Batum makes for a sweet wing rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Little late but Spurs signed Jeff Pendergraph, which you'd think means they've moved on from Oden.


----------



## doctordrizzay

^ Excellent 

So it's pretty much us or the Cavs. I feel the Cavs will try a lil harder to make sure we don't get him. So I wouldn't be suprised if he goes there. Our roster + Pat Riley + championships should be intriguing enough for him to come here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

As fo Dorrell, what is the contract? He has developped into such a great 3pt shooter, I'd love to have him here in 2 years to replace one of JJ/Allen/Batier/Miller.

He would add great athleticism too. Plus the whole Wade's best friend thing.


----------



## Smithian

No DWright. He is a loser. Teams he has a playing role on tend to fail. The Heat won a championship without him playing and then won two championships after he left. Correlation in this case equals causation.


----------



## Jace

> @*MySportsLegion*  29m The Heat are interested in trading for Marcus Camby if they fail to resign the Birdman.


;;


----------



## doctordrizzay

ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
Team to watch in chase for Andrew Bynum: Cleveland. Hearing Cavs not only have legit interest but can also make lucrative one-year offer

Oden falling more into our hands?

Also I don't want Camby at all...39 years old? No thanks


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> ;;


Yes please.


----------



## Jace

What if they trade Joel for him? Send him back to Canada?


----------



## LeGoat06

Oden


----------



## Jace

Gotta get that Bird signature. Then we'd have two more spots. Hopefully one for Oden, and the last for a youngun.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> What if they trade Joel for him? Send him back to Canada?


That would be tragic.

We have a shorter, Canadian born Dikembe Mutombo clone on our bench and Spo won't use him :nonono:


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Gotta get that Bird signature. Then we'd have two more spots. Hopefully one for Oden, and the last for a *old bum who won't play except for blowouts.*


FTFY


----------



## Jace

Happy Decision Day.


----------



## Jace

Lakers are going to amnesty Artest. I liked him at the 4 when they had health issues this past season...but, no...right? Too crazy?


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman is coming back!


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 36s
> Free agent Chris Anderson has agreed to re-sign with the Miami Heat, league source tells Y! Sports.


Now to see which deal he agreed to. 20% pay raise or the mini-mid level.


----------



## Jace

Beat me! 

:yesyesyes:

Was starting to sweat this.


----------



## Jace

Bringing the full squad back. 

Still want Oden though. 

Two spots open now. One if you count Ennis in. None if Varnado is in too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1 year deal according to Woj. Nothing on the amount. Would be great if he didnt take the mini-mid level.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yesss Birdman baby


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> 1 year deal according to Woj. Nothing on the amount. Would be great if he didnt take the mini-mid level.


Yup. Pat was saying they didn't plan on using it this summer, probably as a negotiation ploy. Let's see if he triumphed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Barry Jackson of the herald, he's signing for the $1.7 million vet. minimum. Would love to see a total amount of money that each player on this team has turned down.



> Andersen is expected to receive $1.7 million from Miami – the minimum plus a 20 percent raise. He had at least one offer that was more financially lucrative, according to a source. But Andersen decided to return largely because he enjoyed his Heat experience and wants to try to win another championship.
> 
> He also will receive nearly $4.4 million next season from Denver, which used the amnesty provision on him last summer to purge his contract from its salary cap.
> 
> Andersen’s decision leaves the Heat with 13 players under guaranteed contracts. A young prospect and a veteran might fill the final two spots. Another roster spot could be created if the Heat uses the amnesty clause on Mike Miller or Joel Anthony.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sports-buzz/2013/07/birdman-returning-to-heat.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jace

Article's been edited:



> The Heat wanted Andersen to return for $1.7 million – the league minimum for a player with his service time, plus a 20 percent raise.
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/07/09/3492707/chris-birdman-andersen-agrees.html#storylink=cpy​


He was just speculating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well, now Ira's article says its for the minimum. 


> While Andersen will return on a minimal deal, less than he was offered by other suitors, some of that lost income will be offset by the $4.8 million he still is owed for 2013-14 by the Denver Nuggets, who released Andersen last July under the "amnesty" program utilized to ease teams' obligations under the NBA's onerous luxury tax.
> 
> By accepting a one-year contract, Andersen will earn early-Bird rights next season with the Heat, making him eligible next summer for a Heat free-agent contract starting in excess of $5 million.


Link

It actually says "minimul deal", which I guess could mean mini-mid level as well, but i doubt any team offered more than 3 million a season.


----------



## Drizzy

If nothing else...this was the move the Heat needed to make this offseason. Fantastic.

Getting Oden would just be a bonus at this point, although I'd love for the Heat to get that opportunity anyways.


----------



## Jace

Would anyone here want Odom for the MMLE? I'm not sure.

Would shit myself if we could talk AK47 into it for one year. He'll be able to play another 20 years in Russia anyway, _especially _if he's an NBA champion.


----------



## Jace

Is this the last offseason teams can amnesty?

EDIT: 2016


----------



## Jace

> @*MySportsLegion*  3m Ray Allen: "I haven't spoken to Kevin Garnett since the day I signed with the Heat."


:yes:


----------



## Jace

With the Bynum shoe dropping, expect Oden to sign soon. Also expect a year's worth of gasbags tying LeBron's future to Bynum's vs. Wade's knees.


----------



## UD40

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## Jace

Welp, we can completely let go of the Odom thing altogether.

*Lamar Odom Attacks Paparazzi Equipment, Car*


----------



## Drizzy

That video was really weird to watch.

Especially the cell phone "selfie" with the girl at the end.


----------



## Jace

I was so scared for her life at first. Makes sense he'd be cool with a fan though. Paparazzi are scummy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dallas apparently entered the Oden race. Not good with all their cap space.


----------



## Smithian

Waiting for the Heat to make a move. Surely after the 2006 championship Pat Riley learned you can't sit tight with an older, run down team, even after a championship. If we go into next season with the same roster then we won't win a championship. We have to evolve to compete with the Pacers and Bulls. They're young and getting better, 14 of our guys are old and in decline. Let's not force LeBron to do everything, just most things.

I expect Riley will make a small move eventually just to give us a little bit of a new look, but it would be disappointing to sit this offseason out like in 2006.


----------



## Jace

I think it's time to retire the UD/Bosh frontline. Could really use a new big to put next to Bosh.


----------



## Smithian

I agree. I just don't think Birdman will repeat his performance next season. Even if he does, we need help. For plenty of reasons they for some reason have moved on from Joel Anthony being the golden child of 2008-2011 to him being on the end of the bench. I love him, but an amnesty of his contract may make sense to buy breathing room this offseason cap wise. We don't need a star big man, just a plug and play role player who can at least offer resistance to the degree of a really high speed bump when we play Hibbert, Duncan, West, etc. I love Haslem but I feel like he is about to have the wheels fall off.

Mozgov, Wright, Turiaf, or Aldrich could be worth a flyer. Maybe even Jason Smith. Again, we're talking a cheap role player.

(Or maybe Riley could play some Jedi mind tricks on Flip Saunders and get them to take Mike Miller, Joel Anthony, and our 2024 1st rounder in a sign and trade for Pekovic)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Pekovic here would be insane.


----------



## Jace

Ira thinks Joel, and still even Mike, will be packaged for 2nd rounders to get some lux tax relief.

I also worry about Bird doing what he did last season all season. I'd also like to see Varnado get a chance in the rotation if he's kept, but Bird is kinda locked in that backup spot, and I don't know if Jarvis could start, though I wouldn't mind seeing it given a try.

Jason Maxiell anyone?


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> Ira thinks Joel, and still even Mike, will be packaged for 2nd rounders to get some lux tax relief.
> 
> I also worry about Bird doing what he did last season all season. I'd also like to see Varnado get a chance in the rotation if he's kept, but Bird is kinda locked in that backup spot, and I don't know if Jarvis could start, though I wouldn't mind seeing it given a try.
> 
> *Jason Maxiell anyone?*


Too short to play center but I would happily take him. We need big bodies and bangers.


----------



## Jace

His length/strength/athleticism makes up for it. He could probably guard some Cs better than Bosh.


----------



## LeGoat06

Oden


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nets agree to terms with Kirilenko, according to Peter Vecsey. Great signing. Guessing the Russian connection helped out there.


----------



## Jace

FOR THE MMLE WTF WTF WTF WTF

Dammit. We could've had him if Micky wanted to spend. Maybe Pat still doesn't trust the foreigns, unless they're Canadian.

EDIT: Didn't consider the Russian connection. May not have given us that discount. Good for Brooklyn, getting a bench now. This makes them tougher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kirilenko had mentioned to a Russian site that he didnt wanna go to a Miami or OKC because he thought he still had enough to play a lot of minutes instead of sitting behind a Lebron or Durant. Guess he feels there will be more minutes behind an aging Pierce.


----------



## Jace

> @*daldridgetnt*  8h W/the caveat that things change (i.e., people lie): hearing Greg Oden will take his time to decide where he's going--maybe into August.


:willis:


----------



## Wade County

Damn...Nets got a steal in AK47. That's a big win for them. 

Oden...come on bro, you've had 3 years out if the game surely you have an idea by now! 

I'm a little concerned of a 2007 redux this year. No real offseason moves and retaining the status quo didn't work last time, particularly in a crucial year where Bron can opt out at the end.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm not worrying as much because it isn't the same team that can be complacent.

We don't have a Shaq or Shimmy that have weight issues. Ray is OCD, Bron can't stay away from basketball, Hopefully Wade actually rests. Bosh is pro so is Battier. Anderson will have something to prove with a one year deal. Chalmers had a little shaky stint as a rookie but with Cole right under his ass, I think they will both work hard.


----------



## Jace

*Chalmers* / *Cole*
*Wade */ *Allen*
*James */ Miller / Jones / (Ennis) 
*Bosh */ *Battier */ Lewis
*Haslem */ *Birdman */ Anthony / (Varnado)

Already a nine-man rotation and it's hard to see Spo perma-benching UD already. Not sure I see us adding a rotation player.


----------



## Jace

Not sure Varnado, or whatever big is brought in instead (unless it's Oden), shouldn't push UD out of the rotation though, as clumsy a process as that would be.


----------



## Jace

Elton Brand?


----------



## BigWill33176

Smithian said:


> Waiting for the Heat to make a move. Surely after the 2006 championship Pat Riley learned you can't sit tight with an older, run down team, even after a championship. If we go into next season with the same roster then we won't win a championship. We have to evolve to compete with the Pacers and Bulls. They're young and getting better, 14 of our guys are old and in decline. Let's not force LeBron to do everything, just most things.
> 
> I expect Riley will make a small move eventually just to give us a little bit of a new look, but it would be disappointing to sit this offseason out like in 2006.



I think the situation is pretty differnet. Not only are the players more professional this time around(like Deezy pointed out), we just put out a historically good team (especially when we had Birdman). I know its a cocky thing to say, but the only reason we didn't dominate everybody in the playoffs is because our second best player was reduced to a shadow of himself throughout the playoffs.

Now, of course Wade could get injured all the time from here on out but I don't buy the "Wade is in serious decline" story one bit. We saw how he played during the streak. He is still a top 5 player in the league when he is healthy...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Agreed.

I also would say that the Heat success pretty lies in 2 things:

Lebron hitting jumpers or our marksmen hitting their 3s.

Yes, there is Defense, Rebounding, and all but at the end of the day, the biggest factor for us between steamrolling through opponents or losing games is pretty much in our jump shooting.

Lebron's biggest kryptonite is a smart or athletic shot blocking 7 footer. Having Battier, Allen, Miller, Chalmers, Cole, and all hitting 3s at a high clip is how Lebron can make a 7 footer irrelevant because he is forced to get out of the paint for Lebron to do his dammage. If they don't have a 7 footer to protect the rim but they pack the paint like Dallas, Indy, or Spurs, Lebron will have to consistently punish them from outside or midrange.

With that said, the team cannot be complacent, we play a style of D that is based on our guys' athleticism, speed and length. Just one step back and teams will punish us because of our lack of size so each Heat player will have to come back in shape but the other important thing is that they need to be wet from 3.


----------



## Jace

Sounds like Riles is the one taking his time with Oden, according to his agent. Also good to hear Greg will be willing to workout for teams. Cleveland's out of the mix. San Antonio, Boston, and Charlotte still in.



From Chris Tomasson at Fox Sports Florida




> The Miami Heat have re-signed center Chris Andersen. They have until Wednesday to determine if they will use the amnesty clause to release a player.
> 
> Then the next order of business appears to be going after free-agent center Greg Oden.
> 
> Oden's agent, Mike Conley Sr., told FOX Sports Florida on Friday he plans soon to resume talks with Heat president Pat Riley after Riley has been taking care of other business. He said Oden, who hasn't played in an NBA game since December 2009 due to knee injuries, remains very interested in signing with Miami this summer and he believes the Heat want Oden.
> 
> "Obviously, they've got a need there," Conley said of a center. "It's a situation where they probably can't go out and get a top player (with the money they have), but they can take chance on somebody like Greg and his upside. The exposure (of playing for the Heat) would be good for Greg. He could work his way back into his game. I think Miami is a good situation."
> 
> Other than being able to offer Oden a minimum deal, the Heat have their taxpayer mid-level exception available that starts at $3.183 million. Conley wouldn't speculate on whether that is what would be required to sign Oden, but he did say it's good the Andersen deal clears up what the Heat could pay.
> 
> "I think it obviously makes it easier because they know how much money they have available," Conley said of Andersen having signed a deal essentially for the minimum next year of $1.68 million while the Heat didn't use the taxpayer mid-level exception on him. “We haven't been down that road yet but I anticipate we will be shortly."
> 
> In addition to the Heat, teams in the mix for Oden, 25, include San Antonio, Boston and Charlotte. Conley confirmed Cleveland, once thought to be high on Oden's list, is out of the running after bringing in free-agent center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Riley two weeks ago confirmed the Heat's interest in Oden. He said Oden earlier this year had a "good two-day" visit with the team in Miami, although Conley didn't want to comment on it.
> 
> "We will explore that and see where it goes because of the possibilities," Riley had said about Oden, who has been plagued by knee problems since being the NBA's No. 1 draft pick in 2007. "I think he's such a young player and to be such a force, that you'd want to monitor him very closely."
> 
> Conley said Oden continues to work out in his hometown of Indianapolis and in Columbus, Ohio, where he played at Ohio State.
> 
> "He's on schedule for that," Conley said of his belief Oden could be ready for the regular-season opener.
> 
> Conley said Oden hasn't worked out for any teams yet this summer but soon could do so. However, he said Oden won't be able to do any contact drills until later in the summer.
> 
> "It depends on the team," Conley said about whether Oden's inability to do any contact work until then would delay how long it might take him to sign.
> 
> Before getting to Oden, the Heat must decide whether they will use the amnesty rule before Wednesday. If not utilized by then, it would not be available again until next July.
> 
> The rule allows a one-time chance for a team to waive a player and not have to pay luxury tax on him. There continues to be speculation guard Mike Miller, due $12.8 million over the next two seasons, could be let go. The Heat would save more than $20 million on such a deal due to a more punitive luxury tax entering the NBA next season and then continuing to increase.
> 
> Riley said two weeks ago he wants to keep Miller and only wouldn't if a "mandate" came from owner Micky Arison.
> 
> Whenever that situation is settled, it appears Miami's next order of business will be going after Oden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley is speaking to the media right now


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 4m
> Pat Riley, in media call, says he still has no plans for amnesty. But will meet with Arison on day before deadline. #heat
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 4m
> Riley said Heat offered taxpayer midlevel to free agents, but indicates Heat were beaten out by higher bids. Says less likely to be utilized
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 4m
> Riley said his targets were primarily perimeter players, to add some guys in mid-20s, behind an aging group.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Riley said he had ext exchange with Oden agent weeks ago. "We do have interest in him." Said no conversation with Andrew Bynum's agent.
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 4m
> Pat Riley said in a conference call that the Heat is hoping to use mini-mid level exception if the right player is still out there.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3m
> Riley said that they tried to convince Ian Clark to stick with them in Las Vegas, but respected decision for Clark to honor GS commitment.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2m
> Riley on Chris Andersen: "it was crucial to keep him. I think he'll be even better this year."
> 
> "I want to try to keep this team intact as long as I can, because we have a championship basketball team here..." I would hate to break any part of it up, that is productive and leads to winning." #heat
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 59s
> Riley notes that Arison lost millions in 2001 and 2002 when team was losing. Implication is he'll accept it during winning.


----------



## Jace

Not sure what 20-something wings we would've offered the mini to. Corey Brewer or Nick Young don't seem likely.

As I expected, now that Bird is signed, Pat is willing to speak of spending it. Sounds like they want to use it on a wing. Bye bye Mike if so.


----------



## LeGoat06

An owner that will dig in his own pocket to win ? *My kind of owner*


----------



## Jace

Martell Webster and JJ Redick have been brought up as below-30 wings who Riley may've "dangled" the MMLE over.

Gerald Henderson is another one I heard mentioned as a possibility, and he's still out there. He made the equivalent of the mini last year. Can't see where he'd play though. More of a 2, and not a strong 3-point shooter.

Beyond maybe Cartier Martin, there aren't any remotely desirable wings left. Nor bigs, really, for that matter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Isnt Gerald Henderson restricted?


----------



## Jace

Ah, yes he is. They'd certainly match the MMLE. 

I personally wasn't interested anyway. Would honestly rather develop Ennis in any extra wing minutes. Call me crazy, but seeing him in SL and recalling how Norris played last year at Vegas after an NBA season (albeit a post-lockout one) really leads me to believe he could fill in occasional spot minutes this season, something along the lines of Lewis' or Miller's regular season contributions. His athleticism, skillset, and position give him clear advantages over Cole from the get-go, and he just appears a bit more NBA-ready than Norris was. He definitely needs to tighten his handle if he's going to use it the way he wants to, and needs to put on at least ten pounds to cover SFs consistently, but he's quick enough to guard 2s (and even 1s, at least in college) and would already be a huge energy boost to our wing unit for occasional changes of pace. The fact that he can already hit open threes on top of that and do a decent job on D makes it seem that much more feasible.


----------



## Jace

Saw someone fairly credible on Twitter, can't remember who it was, suggest we sign Nate Robinson for the times we have offensive lulls or when Wade misses games. So crazy it almost makes some sense, but nah. His energy and hot hand would be fun, but I'd hate to deal with all the bad that comes with the good. I don't think I'd even be able to stomach his celebrations in a Heat uni. He'd definitely hit some big shots for us, though.

Doesn't make sense to take minutes away from Norris, who I think can take a big step this coming season, based on some of his playoff play.


----------



## doctordrizzay

No Nate please. I like Ennis though for when Ray and Battier retire.


----------



## UD40

> Greg Oden and his agent, Mike Conley, plan to soon resume contract talks with the Miami Heat.
> 
> Conley believes the Heat are intrigued by the possibility of adding Oden.
> 
> "Obviously, they've got a need there," Conley said of a center. "It's a situation where they probably can't go out and get a top player (with the money they have), but they can take chance on somebody like Greg and his upside. The exposure (of playing for the Heat) would be good for Greg. *He could work his way back into his game. I think Miami is a good situation*."


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228870/Agent-Oden-To-Resume-Free-Agent-Talks-With-Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well, guess we can rule Germany out for Wade


> THREE ‏@DwyaneWade 9m
> “@JWalk3_: @DwyaneWade should go to Germany for his knees like Kobe did”(will that stop ppl for kneeing me in my knees?) "bone bruises"


----------



## Jace

Yeah he had another tweet about it too along the same lines. Clearly he won't be doing it. Still, other players get kneed in the knees without developing crippling bone bruises, though.


----------



## SharkAA

Why Greg Oden? He hasn't been playing for about 3 years. I think making a move to acquire Nikola Peković would be a good idea.


----------



## UD40

No money to get Pekovic. I read that Minny is willing to offer him roughly $12M per year. No way we can hang with that.

Oden is low risk/high reward and affordable.


----------



## doctordrizzay

It would be pretty amazing if Oden had an Amare type career after that micro fracture surgery.


----------



## Wade County

Oden set to meet with the Mavs, Kings and Pelicans this week in Las Vegas. ESPN reporting that us and the Spurs are at the head of the pack. 

Would've thought we would be a good fit for Greg though. Obvious need for a guy with his skillset, and opportunity to be in the rotation if he's healthy. 

Spurs have Duncan and Splitter at the 5 also.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Oden needs Phoenix's training staff.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oden is probably favouring Spurs because of Popovich and his ability to manage minutes keep guys healthy. 

Oden might not want to play a decent amount of minutes at first because of his knees, might only want 10-12 minutes per game.


----------



## Drizzy

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Oden needs Phoenix's training staff.


Thats somewhere he should be considering IMO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Today is the last day to amnesty players. 


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 58s
> Reminder, today at 11:59 p.m. deadline for next 12 months for an NBA team to use amnesty. So far, Tyrus Thomas, Metta World Peace 2014 cuts.


----------



## Jace

Linas Kleiza is getting amnestied. Interesting player for this team, but he may want to go back overseas.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bye Bye Miller.

I am really ****ing pissed right now.


----------



## Drizzy

Damn, really thought we would keep Mike.

That ****ing sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn that new CBA :gunner:

Move saved Micky $17 million. Cant be mad at him for doing this. Still sucks though.


----------



## Jace

Would've been surprised if we kept him. Riley got all of our hopes up, so Heat Nation is in a state of hurt right now, but you can't blame him. He was being optimistic. Can't blame Micky either, as he has partners he has to answer to as well. A lot of money for a guy who doesn't play in the regular season, as much as we need him each Finals. Hoped we could amnesty Joel instead, but this is a more significant financial move.


----------



## Jace

WARRIOR












We're down to one white guy. WHY COULDN'T YOU WAIT DUNLEAVY?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm pretty sad about this...

:/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Still think the Heat will try to trade Joel Anthony, since they can throw $3M into that deal. Then Oden stuff would get real interesting.


Hated that Joel contract since the 1st day he signed it. Still dont know what Riley was thinking there. No one was gonna give him that type of deal. Hopefully some desperate team out there will take him on.


----------



## Jace

Totally agree. In the bliss of the 2010 summer I eventually was talked into it making sense on some level. Feel like if we couldn't work out a trade of Mike, Joel is unlikely.

So obviously this opens up another roster spot. If it goes to a young guy, I have a short list I like beyond Ennis/Varnado, headed by Ian Clark. Been forgetting to watch the W's SL games. Anyone see how he's been playing for them? Hoping well, but not too well.  He seems like he can be a Jannero Pargo-type, with a defensive mindset.

Beyond that, I really liked what I saw from the uber-long, uber-athletic combo forwards Eric Griffin and DJ Stephens. Considering some of the plays they were able to make in SL ball, I'd think they could play off our core really well. Would love to have the option of a pogo-stick 4 with a little bit of perimeter skill on the bench.

Mike will be missed, but we have a lot of skilled vets past their athletic prime. Would like to see what this thing looks like with an athlete or two for the stars and crusty role players to work with.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

76ers receive permission to *speak with Fizdale*. Thought we were in the clear.


----------



## Drizzy

This MM thing actually affected me more than I thought it would. I really enjoyed having him there come playoff time.

No point in dwelling on it I guess, but there were a lot of great memories involving MM...especially when you consider that he wasn't even always a rotation player. Impressive stuff.

THRILLER!


----------



## doctordrizzay

I hope he end his career here. He can come back after the 2014-2015 season. He'll be 35 or 36 I think so hopefully we get back cheap.


----------



## Jace

Marcus Camby has been bought out. We doing this?


----------



## Jace

> *Tim Hardaway* @*t_hard10* https://twitter.com/t_hard10/status/357557344110002176 Wish i cold play today against the Miami Heat. No need to explain why..... My team will take care of it though.


----------



## Jace

Silly me...It's Heat-Knicks in SL tonight, and he's out with an injury. Totally misinterpreted that. Thought he was already getting Knicksitis.


----------



## Jace

Dalembert to Dallas. Might take them out of the Oden chase.

Also, Oden was offered 3 mill, presumably over one year, by the Pelicans today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have won 3 ESPY's so far. Lebron won best NBA player, and best championship performance, and game 6 won for best game.

Lebron has just won his 3rd ESPY. This one for Best Male Athlete.

And the Heat have won the ESPY for Best Team for the 2nd year in a row.

So in total, 5 ESPY's for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2m
> Udonis Haslem will have his minor knee surgery tomorrow. Rehab time to be determined afterward.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Uh, did they color coordinate? :laugh:










Funny joke from Jon Hamm about Spo


----------



## Bogg

I had a dream last night that I was watching the 2014 Finals and Wade dumped a pass off to an open Dirk (in a white Heat jersey) under the basket. You guys are jerks.


----------



## Jace

Joel for Dirk.


Ethan Skolnick is confirming Jared Zwerling's report that we're in the Camby chase.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Camby only for vet min


----------



## doctordrizzay

Aldridge and the Blazers are apparently discussing to trade him, 

"Prospective teams holding the rights to Joakim Noah, Kevin Love, Blake Griffin, Al Horford and Anthony Davis, as of now, have declined to involve their franchise players in any potential deals for Aldridge, a league source told CSNNW.com."


Is there any possible way to get him without trading Bosh?


----------



## Jace

Nope. Can't do anything outside of the Big 3 for him. I'd listen to a Bosh deal, though.


----------



## Jace

> ### Agent *Mike Conley Jr*. said the Heat still has as good a chance as anyone to land center *Greg Oden* and is expecting Heat officials to come to Ohio or Indiana, possibly next week, to observe him during his regular workout routine -- including agility work, shooting and jumping drills. But Conley said there are no plans for Oden to do traditional on-court workouts for teams – when a player competes against another - because he won’t be cleared for contact until August.
> No team has made an offer yet; “teams are in the information gathering stage,” Conley said. Asked if he would be receptive to an offer at the minimum salary from Miami, Conley said he and Oden haven’t discussed that. If Miami offers only the $1 million minimum, that might not be enough. Yahoo! reported that New Orleans is expected to offer $3 million in the first season of a multiyear deal.
> Oden, who hasn’t played since 2009 because of knee issues, hopes to sign within a month and should be ready by the opener, Conley said. Besides the Heat and Pelicans, the Spurs, Mavericks and Kings also have shown interest. Cleveland is no longer pursuing him, and Boston hasn't called recently.
> "Miami has a need at center, and they don't need him at his best [early] to win games," Conley said. That's appealing to Oden.
> *### Marcus Camby*, in the process of being bought out by Toronto, has been linked to the Heat, Bulls, Rockets and Clippers, but he cannot schedule meetings with any teams until the buyout is finalized. (It was very close on Thursday afternoon.)
> Last week, the Heat and Raptors discussed a trade that potentially would have included Camby and *Mike Miller* --- according to an official briefed on the situation --- but nothing materialized. If that deal had happened, Miami could have saved a lot by trading Miller and perhaps amnestying *Joel Anthony*.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...s-at-break-oden-fins-canes.html#storylink=cpy​


Gah! Dammit Masai.


----------



## Jace

Don't think it's been brought up 'round these parts...There have been some Heat + Mo Williams rumors flying around.



> @*stevekylerNBA*  16h RT @*0cks*: *Mo Williams* land ---> Mo has told people he's looking at Miami if the offers don't improve... Mo wants a ring badly.


Alex Kennedy also mentioned something along the lines, but his wording makes it hard to tell if the teams he mentioned actually have interest.



> @*AlexKennedyNBA*  16 Jul I'm hearing Mo Williams is considering taking less to join a contender such as the Spurs or Heat. Nothing imminent, but he's considering it.


I know a lot of people would have a negative visceral reaction to this, but I still don't completely trust our PGs to make plays consistently. On top of that, Mo's scoring would come in handy during our offensive lulls and when Wade is out. He seems to fit more in terms of role than position. A Ray/Mo back court would shoot the lights out, but get lit up on D. I'm fine either way on this one.

Will say that he doesn't strike me as the kind of personality the Heat have tried to bring in over the past few years, but he does already have a good relationship with MBP.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Don't think it's been brought up 'round these parts...There have been some Heat + Mo Williams rumors flying around.
> 
> Alex Kennedy also mentioned something along the lines, but his wording makes it hard to tell if the teams he mentioned actually have interest.
> 
> I know a lot of people would have a negative visceral reaction to this, but I still don't completely trust our PGs to make plays consistently. On top of that, Mo's scoring would come in handy during our offensive lulls and when Wade is out. He seems to fit more in terms of role than position. A Ray/Mo back court would shoot the lights out, but get lit up on D. I'm fine either way on this one.
> 
> Will say that he doesn't strike me as the kind of personality the Heat have tried to bring in over the past few years,* but he does already have a good relationship with MBP*.








If Mo is really considering Miami, winning really does change everything.


----------



## Jace

Maybe it's just me, or the fact I stopped watching halfway through, but I'm not sure we can decipher anything from his lip movement there. People get these things wrong and make youtube clips on them all the time. We all know Mo was upset anyway. He had a Twitter meltdown. They've since made up.

Speaking of meltdowns, this woman won't go away.










Knew she was due for something nuts after she had to drop her most recent lawsuit last month. (This is downtown Chicago)

Wade's ex by thew way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That lady is crazy.


----------



## Jace

30k a month from Dwyane and you can't get a motel room or something?


----------



## Adam

Serious question, because I'm now intrigued, what is the deal with her? Why isn't she using her riches to **** 18-year-old pool boys and living happily? Is she certifiably nuts?


----------



## Jace

I think so. No doubt Dwyane's elevated profile played a part in their split, but I wouldn't be surprised if she brought a whole lot of crazy into the equation to really exacerbate things.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's hashtags lol


> THREE ‏@DwyaneWade 5h
> #REALLY #whatyoutalkingaboutwillis #aintnobodygottimeforthat http://instagram.com/p/b96g6ylCML/


----------



## Dee-Zy

30k a month? Really? If that's true, that woman is crazy.

It's sad because they had the perfect high school sweetheart, got kids, superstar husband story.

Hard to hold it on Wade looking at how she is. No ****ing wonder he wanted out and custody of his kids...

One can argue that Wade did that to her but come on... 30k a month and you can't hold it together like that!? Don't seem right....


----------



## doctordrizzay

So she gets 360 000 a year from Wade...And this doesn't even include the money she gets from her job, if she even has one. 

If I was living in poverty etc, I'd hate this woman to death.


----------



## SharkAA

I feel sorry for Wade. She is a typical gold digger, just like Vanessa Bryant. But you know what they say-karma is a b**ch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Happy Birthday Ray Allen!


----------



## Wade County

I can watch that gif of 'the shot' all day

Isn't Ray's birthday Christmas day though?


----------



## UD40

Greatest shot in Heat history.


----------



## Dee-Zy

HAHAHAHHAHAA @ Ragdoll Ginaobili flopping without any Heat near him.


----------



## Jace

Camby to the Rockets is looking like a thing.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We amnestied Miller for a reason right?


----------



## Jace

Too much money for a non-rotation player.


----------



## Jace

Would be amazing if Bernard James cleared waivers. Pat would be all over that: Served in the army, athletic/long, destroyed us in Dallas this year. Plus, Patrick James Riley loves his Jameses (James Jones. LeBron James. James Ennis + two more Summer League Jameses.) Would be another guy that could allow us to trade Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When does he clear waivers?

Edit- He just cleared but according to Marc Stein, he's resigning with the Mavs


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 5m
> But now that James has cleared waivers, Mavs can & will re-sign him at league minimum, which is permissable after using all their cap space


----------



## Jace

And Stein is a Dallas man, so I'd imagine that's a lock.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Very interesting image of Birdman's evolution!


----------



## Jace

Santa Bird is priceless.


----------



## Jace

Windhorst with a new angle: Why the Heat should be considered big players in 2014




> In the wake of Dwight Howard’s departure, the Los Angeles Lakers have been looking forward to 2014, when their options could be wide with a deep free-agent class and perhaps as much as $50 million in salary-cap room.
> 
> But there could be another huge player in free agency next summer, another destination team with a championship pedigree: The Miami Heat.
> 
> That may be hard to fathom at the moment because the Heat currently have a payroll of more than $80 million and a large luxury-tax bill that forced them to waive Mike Miller last week. But as of now, there is a possibility that every player on the Heat roster could be a free agent next summer.
> 
> The Heat are an example of the difference between a team with a full cap as opposed to a team that is capped out.
> 
> That’s why it would be unwise to disregard the Heat’s options when it comes to looking at next summer. There’s a chance the Heat will have as much cap space as anyone to retrofit their team around the most-prized potential free agent, LeBron James, if he opts out of his contract as expected.
> 
> “When 2014 hits, we'll be ready to deal with that,” Heat president Pat Riley said after the season. “We're just going to keep everything very fluid ... we'll be prepared for anything, as we were in 2010."
> 
> The two-time champs know they will have 13 players back from this season’s title team for the 2013-14 season and Riley has made it clear he believes the status quo is the way to go as they attempt to establish a dynasty. But a year from now, the shape of the Heat roster is a bit of a mystery. Depending on the health of their core players and their competition for James, that could turn out to be a good thing. The roster is aging, but because of the flexibility of the contracts on the books, it’s not necessarily a roster they are locked into.
> 
> First, James, Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade all have opt-out clauses in their contracts. That represents a $61 million portion of the team’s salary cap for 2014-15. It is hard to predict what each player will do because much will depend on health, the success of the team and other variables. But all three very well could opt out to re-do their contracts to assure more guaranteed years.
> 
> All three are earning less than the maximum salary and it is possible they could seek raises. However, all three have already shown a willingness to work with the front office to structure their deals in a way that will allow more flexibility.
> 
> In addition, Mario Chalmers, Shane Battier, Ray Allen, James Jones and Rashard Lewis all are headed into the final year of their contracts. Udonis Haslem, Joel Anthony and Chris Andersen all have player options. Norris Cole has a team option.
> 
> Even if Haslem, Anthony and Andersen bypass free agency next summer and the Heat, as expected, pick up Cole’s option, the team still could have in the neighborhood of $50 million to play with depending on what the Big Three decide.
> 
> The Miller amnesty release last week was unpopular with some players and many of the Heat’s fans. But it did more than save luxury-tax money, it also cleared extra cap space for the future. No matter how the Heat ultimately proceed, they will have an opportunity to revamp the roster following this season. If James decides to stay, he can be a drawing card for younger free agents as the Heat may look to replace some of their aging players.
> 
> Over the past three years, players have repeatedly taken less money to play with the Heat, often because Riley has been persuasive in contract talks. The team also has assistant general manager Andy Elisburg, who has proven to be a shrewd salary-cap manager during his long tenure with the team that has allowed the Heat to pull off some maneuvers that have shocked the league several times.
> 
> While several competitors will plot to poach James and perhaps Bosh, the Heat may be able to convince their stars to restructure their contracts in a way that would allow them to add another big name. Much of that may depend on Wade, who already showed a willingness to take the biggest pay cut to make room for teammates in 2010.
> 
> Bottom line, the Heat could end up being one of the most interesting teams in next summer’s already fascinating free-agent game. Not just as a protector of their championship roster but perhaps as a hunter for a player or two who could help them stay on top for the back end of James’ prime years.
> 
> Riley has dismissed rivals' transparent attempts to chase James or get into an arms race with the Heat because he’s confident in how the franchise has positioned itself in the short- and long-term.
> 
> "What one other team does, I think it doesn't have any bearing on what we're thinking about," Riley said. "We're a three-time finalist. We won back-to-back championships. We've got our entire core back, signed, opted-in, and we're tickled to death with that."


----------



## UD40

> The Miami Heat, New Orleans Pelicans and Sacramento Kings will send representatives to meet with Greg Oden and watch him work out.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks also had face-to-face meetings with Oden and remain interested in signing him.
> 
> Oden has played just 82 career NBA games due to various knee problems.
> 
> The Heat had been considered a leading contender to sign Oden


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/229068/Greg-Oden-To-Work-Out-For-Heat-Pelicans-Kings


----------



## Jace

EDIT: Misread the quote


----------



## UD40

For a "Heat insider", I find it very rare when Windbag writes something positive about Miami.

Since I can remember the 2014 talk starting, he's been very pro-Cleveland about it all.

However, I do like our prospect heading into the off-season next year. I always felt that Wade would take a nice cut, and I can see Bron and Bosh doing the same if it means bringing a young star (Cousins, Favors, etc) into the mix. Very appealing for them in my book.


----------



## doctordrizzay

So it's between the Kings, Pelicans, and the Heat for Oden.

I like our chances, won't get paid as much here but he would be in a win-now situation with solid play time and chance to play for a larger contract after us. 

Also I just want to see Lebron and Oden standing beside each other on the court because Oden looks like he could be Lebron's dad lol


----------



## BigWill33176

Edit: oops, just saw that the article was posted a few posts up. My B.


----------



## Jace

Here's the full article on Oden:



> Greg Oden will host three teams this week as the former No. 1 overall pick nears a decision on where he'll launch his NBA comeback, according to sources with knowledge of the free agent center's plans.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com on Monday that the Miami Heat, New Orleans Pelicans and Sacramento Kings will all send representatives this week to watch Oden work out in person.
> 
> Sources say that the San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks -- which had face-to-face meetings with Oden last week -- also remain in contention for the 7-footer's services. But the Heat and Spurs established themselves as the frontrunners to land Oden last month and, according to one source close to the process, remain the co-favorites to sign him.
> 
> ESPN.com reported last week that the Cleveland Cavaliers also were in the mix prior to their signing of center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> The pursuit for Oden was accelerated last week in Las Vegas when the 25-year-old sat down with representatives from the Mavericks and Kings. A scheduled meeting with the Pelicans in Las Vegas, sources said, was in the process of being rescheduled for this week.
> 
> Oden has played just 82 career games in the NBA after being selected by Portland with the top overall pick in the 2007 draft. He hasn't appeared in an NBA game since Dec. 5, 2009 due to numerous knee problems and underwent his third microfracture knee surgery in February 2012.
> 
> Miami has actually been considered a leading contender for Oden for months after Heat president Pat Riley hosted him for a two-day visit earlier this year. That was even before Oden's comeback, through workouts back home in Indianapolis or at Ohio State, progressed to the serious stage it has reached now.
> 
> The Mavericks, sources say, continue to try to press for Oden even after last week's signing of Samuel Dalembert. The Mavs have pitched Dallas -- under the auspices of longtime Team USA trainer Casey Smith -- as the ideal launching pad for his comeback.
> 
> The Pelicans, sources said, are building their pitch around the fact that going to New Orleans would enable Oden to make his comeback far away from the media glare and with no immediate pressure as he tries again to bounce back from the knee issues that have plagued him since college.
> 
> The presence of former Blazers assistant coach Monty Williams, who already knows Oden well, as the head man in New Orleans is seen as another element working in the Pelicans' favor, along with the fact that their young core of players are all in Oden's age range.
> 
> Sources have maintained since last week that the Kings are longshot contenders for Oden.


----------



## Jace

CONFLICTING REPORT ALERT



> @SpearsNBAYahoo 37m
> Just Kings & Pelicans scheduled to watch injury-riddled free agent C Greg Oden workout & rehab in hometown of Indy Tuesday, source tells Y!


Hmmm...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is in the Philippines. Lots of vids on youtube from his trip over there


----------



## Jace

> @ByTimReynolds 5m
> 
> Erik Spoelstra and Greg Oden met today, as the free agent center's decision nears.


Also, the Spurs have rescinded their QO to Neal, making him an UFA. They wouldn't have needed to do this to sign Greg, right?


----------



## Jace

SPODEN










Interesting that Erik went Spolo (sorry). Clearly they're discussing philosophy and not finances.


----------



## Drizzy

Work your magic Spo!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

Greg Oden must trust the system and grind out every game


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Greg Oden is Pure, he will never be injured another day for the rest of his life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chet Kammerer was with Spo watching him workout today


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Erik Spoelstra and Heat personnel and scouting director Chet Kammerer scouted Greg Oden's workout today in Indianapolis.


----------



## Jace

Sleuthed a little more










Instagram convo from the pic



> *e_dufflebagz *Is he joining the Miami heat ???
> 
> *camerongriffin* _@e_dufflebagz_ I think so. He seemed like it
> 
> *e_dufflebagz* Did u ask
> 
> *camerongriffin* _@e_dufflebagz_ yeah. He said "We'll see." And was smiling.


Kid looks like he's 14, so can't take him too seriously. Better than bad news though.


Oh, and just so we can be pissed if we get Mo'd



> @JeffRabjohns 32m
> 
> NBA sources who watched tell me former Indiana Mr. Basketball Greg Oden's workout went "great" today at Trader's Point in Indianapolis



Between LeBron (OSU connection), how much fun this team seems to have (Harlem Shake, streak...championships), and the likelihood that no team could make Greg look better, nor is favored to play as deep into the season,...I mean, I don't want to get my hopes up, but it almost looks like he'd be crazy not to come. Who knows what's going on in his head, though. Maybe NO is smart to play the "away from the spotlight" angle. Maybe he wants to spend a year learning from Duncan.


----------



## Jace

RealGM:



> Ian Clark is receiving interest from the Golden State Warriors, Portland Trail Blazers and Utah Jazz following a strong performance in Summer League.
> 
> Clark played for the Warriors in Las Vegas and for the Miami Heat in Orlando.
> 
> "I'll sit down with my agent and family and talk about," Clark said. "I don't know too many details. But I want to make the right decision.
> 
> "I'm trying not to pay attention to what I can't control. I just wanted to come out, play basketball and play well."



Hopefully we are interested and this is just a case of our secrets staying in house. Could be a better version of Gary Neal.


----------



## doctordrizzay

If Oden is healthy he is pretty much a bigger version of Birdman without the hustle. He would get so many putbacks when he is with Bosh on the floor.


----------



## Jace

He also has more post skills for when possessions break down.

Some more info in this new ESPN article



> Greg Oden went through a two-hour workout Tuesday in Indianapolis in front of Miami Heat coach Erik Spoelstra, new Sacramento Kings general manager Pete D'Alessandro and representatives from the New Orleans Pelicans, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Sources told ESPN that Oden will put his skills on display again Thursday for Atlanta Hawks officials before sitting down for his long-anticipated private meeting with the Pelicans later this week in Las Vegas.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks also continue to pursue Oden hard. One source close to the process told ESPN.com that teams in the Oden hunt are still in the information-gathering stage and that none has yet put forth an official offer to the former No. 1 overall pick.
> 
> "It went well," the source told ESPN about the workouts. "He did a ton of agility stuff, ran suicides and also did drills on the court."
> 
> Sources maintain that Miami and San Antonio, fresh off dueling in the NBA Finals, are still positioned as the co-favorites for Oden's services. ESPN.com reported earlier this month that the Cleveland Cavaliers were also in the Oden mix until the recent signing of center Andrew Bynum.


----------



## doctordrizzay

got damn we better get him


----------



## Smithian

If we sign Greg Oden I'll Randy for an hour.


----------



## HEAT Bayless




----------



## Jace

I'm kinda shocked Smithi is for Greg. Kinda pictured an Eddy Curry-esque diatribe coming his way if we signed him. Something about collecting checks while half-assedly rehabbing his knees and getting injured again. Kinda like when you got on Bosh last season for spending part of the postseason on the sidelines "with the women and children." :laugh:


----------



## Jace

FWIW, Marc Spears is interviewed on a Yahoo.com video where he says his source indirectly implied Greg didn't look too phenomenal in the workout. Spears was vague, and indicated his source was vague, only really saying "I wish him the best" regarding Greg. Who knows exactly what he was referring to though. I don't care if Oden looks game-ready yet, game-wise. I'd just hope he's moving well and getting off the floor decently.

Was watching some highlight videos of him last night, and it seems pretty easy to deduce at least part of why he got re-injured. During his first rehab he gained a ton of upperbody weight, but his legs were still thin. To make matters worse, his knees often buckle inward before he jumps. I know he'd be in good hands here. Our training staff seems to really value lean muscle, and prefers their big men to be quick over strong. I'd think evening out his muscle development would help in preventing future injuries. Also, he didn't so much as wear kneepads, let alone braces. Definitely need to put a brace on each of those knees going forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Jeff Zillgitt ‏@JeffZillgitt 13m
> Summer League star Ian Clark signs a two-year deal with the Utah Jazz, his agent Bill Duffy tells USA TODAY Sports. Team option on year two.


..


----------



## Jace

Knew we had no chance. Not like Riley to guarantee a non-first-round rookie without going through camp. His first SL game was against Utah, and he went off.


----------



## UD40

Mike Miller taking his talents back to Memphis.

I'll be cheering for him.


----------



## Jace

We're raising banner #3 in front of the Bulls.

Hopefully that goes better this time.

Kinda ****ed up they didn't go with Indiana. I guess the Rose story is too compelling.


----------



## Jace

Lakers on XMas, supposedly. WTF is that? Makes as much sense as an asshole on my elbow. Not even sure why they're playing on XMas at all, actually.


----------



## Jace

> @SpearsNBAYahoo 31s
> 
> Yahoo! Sports source: LeBron James' career with @usabasketball likely over. http://yhoo.it/15KhYb4


..


----------



## Jace

Just so you know where to send your hate if Oden spurns us



> @CCNNLive 53m
> 
> Just confirmed with my inside sources that the Heat are about to sign Greg Oden. #staytuned #Heat


#InsideSources

That's "Columbus High School News" if you're wondering.


----------



## Drizzy

Jace said:


> Lakers on XMas, supposedly. WTF is that? Makes as much sense as an asshole on my elbow. Not even sure why they're playing on XMas at all, actually.


I agree with all of this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

Why it isn't Spurs or OKC, I don't understand at all...

I guess the NBA knows something we don't!?

I guess it might be just to hype Kobe's return?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's why Heat/Lakers on Christmas


> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 2h
> On NBA's choice of Heat at Lakers as one of Christmas games, consider ABC's 2 highest-rated Christmas games ever were Heat-Lakers. And...
> 
> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 2h
> ... among non-Christmas games, two of the three highest-rated NBA games ever on ABC were Heat-Lakers, including this past season.


More importantly, looks like Ring bight will be vs the Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Just so you know where to send your hate if Oden spurns us
> 
> 
> 
> #InsideSources
> 
> That's "Columbus High School News" if you're wondering.


Well if you cant trust a bunch of rich, Cuban kids, who can you trust? :whoknows:


----------



## Jace

:laugh: I was thinking Columbus, Ohio. Where OSU is. Phooey.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> I'm kinda shocked Smithi is for Greg. Kinda pictured an Eddy Curry-esque diatribe coming his way if we signed him. Something about collecting checks while half-assedly rehabbing his knees and getting injured again. *Kinda like when you got on Bosh last season for spending part of the postseason on the sidelines "with the women and children."* :laugh:


:rotf:

Best post ever. I would fully support Greg Oden as long as he sent no naughty pictures :naughty:

My best posts come when I'm angry at one of our players. I suck at making jokes about opposing players, but our's? I'm money



Smithian said:


> The Big 2 played well together, Joel Anthony looked solid, Haslem was 2006 tough and 2008 good Haslem, Shane Battier made it rain, the coaching seemed spot on, and for one of the first times in the past two seasons our guys came out swinging instead of getting punked!!!
> 
> Tonight was gritty, tough, defensive, and straight out of the hollowed annals of the Energy Bus!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting game! I can't even imagine the exhilaration that must have been flowing through Chris Bosh's veins as he sat with the women and children and watched his comrades compete on the court of battle!


----------



## Jace

LOL I didn't quite do it justice. Was this after G5 vs. IND?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another big available


> @AlexKennedyNBA The Milwaukee Bucks have waived Gustavo Ayon.


----------



## Jace

Mo Williams rumors keep popping up. Seems there is mutual interest and we're his number one choice as the only teams left with money aren't attractive to him. Might be waiting out the Oden situation to see if we use some or all of the MMLE. As much as I like Cole Train, he's statistically been one of the worst players in the league. Mo's D sucks, but he'd be perfect in a bench role. He's meant to just go after buckets, and I think Ray could use some creating help in that 2nd-unit back court. Would also help the Wade-only lineups run a little better. I know he's a divisive player in Heat nation, but I'd be for him.

Heard someone bring up Coach K as a guy to replace Riley when he heads for Malibu, for obvious reasons (Arison Duke connection). Obviously he has no direct NBA experience, but a guy with his winning pedigree who demands that kind of respect would still be a draw. The experience with Team USA would seem significant too.


----------



## UD40

Hearing OKC and Miami are in the running for Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Telfair? That doesn't make sense to me. Can somebody shed light on how we could use him?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol at Telfair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat Preseason schedule was released today


----------



## DWade06

uke:Telfair?


----------



## UD40

Dee-Zy said:


> Telfair? That doesn't make sense to me. Can somebody shed light on how we could use him?


Lebron's Gatorade isn't going to pour itself.


----------



## UD40

> Greg Oden could choose his free agent destination as soon as Monday, his agent, Bill Duffy told NBA.com.
> 
> Oden is weighing whether to sign with a contender or a rebuilding team.
> 
> “We’ve looked at all the scenarios,” Duffy said. “There might be less pressure if he tries this with a team that’s rebuilding. Then again, the quality of the medical staff will matter. *Maybe a winning team has chemistry that’s good or his role would be clearly defined.”*
> 
> Oden has worked out for Miami, New Orleans, Sacramento, San Antonio, Atlanta and Dallas.
> 
> “Physically, he’s awesome,” Duffy said Friday afternoon. “We’re very happy with where he is. [His health and impact are] going to depend on monitoring him and his minutes.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/229144/Oden-Could-Pick-Free-Agent-Destination-By-Monday

Sounds a lot like the Heat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacers just stole Scola for nothing. They have put together a great bench now, which was their weakness.


----------



## Adam

I really want Oden.


----------



## doctordrizzay

"Greg Oden appears to be leaning toward the Miami Heat or New Orleans Pelicans, according to a source.

Oden is also being pursued by the San Antonio Spurs, Atlanta Hawks, Sacramento Kings and Dallas Mavericks.

Oden has looked lean and agile in the workouts, according to multiple eyewitnesses that spoke with ESPN's Marc Stein.

Oden hasn't played since December of 2009."


----------



## Drizzy

Just sign in Miami already.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Pelicans or Heat means he's vacillating between two vastly different approaches to his return. 

Wonder if Pat is pulling out his secret weapon: The LeBron Call


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb

Oden will take the money who ever offers more, so my bet is pelicans

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

> @ESPNSteinLine 5h
> 
> Word from multiple witnesses of Greg Oden's workouts this week: He looks quite lean & is moving quite well. No wonder so many teams in hunt





> @ESPNSteinLine 5h
> 
> The next steps: Teams will make formal offers early this week in terms of money & medical care. Then Oden should make choice by week's end


With the word of Greg looking good in the workout (and lean, like I'd hoped), the 'Cans reportedly getting set to offer him a deal around 3 mill per, and today's nugget floated out of his camp regarding his eying NO and MIA the most closely, it's seeming more and more likely we may have to offer the MMLE to get him, as well as an option for next season. Really looks like his people are doing their best to leverage it out of us, and why wouldn't they?

Earlier reports today were that he should decide by tomorrow, now Stein is saying week's end. Oi.


----------



## Jace

From Miami Herald's Barry Jackson



> ### The Heat is among teams that has shown some interest in free agent point guard Mo Williams. And Williams is said to have interest in Miami if he doesn’t get an offer higher than the minimum.





> ### Some Heat officials oppose offering Greg Oden anything more than the minimum because of his history of knee problems, though some teams could offer more. The question is whether Pat Riley can be persuaded by Oden’s camp, in the next several days, to dip into his $3.2 million mid-level exception.


Wonder if Oden would be equally "intrigued" by MIA/NO if the money was even.


----------



## Jace

If there's any legitimacy to the notion that Oden could be pulled to NO by the lack of spotlight/"pressure" and the patience that comes along with a rebuilding team, all Pat needs to do is point toward Spo being willing to go down 2-3 in the ECF because it "wouldn't have been fair to Chris" to play Bosh down the stretch. If he was so dead set on Bosh's minute limit at such a crucial juncture, it's pretty safe to say he'd be more than careful with Oden's. As far as pressure to perform, this a team that paid Eddy Curry to participate in a weight loss program and receive a championship ring. They understand these things often don't work out. Only way to increase pressure would be for him to have to be signed for the MMLE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That its come out that he's down to N.O and us definitely sounds like a ploy to try to get Miami's offer up to the MMLE.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Doesn't seem like a coincidence that they're the only team with a rumored actual numerical deal to be offered. The connection between us and Oden has been going on for years now. Seems pretty clear both sides have wanted this for awhile. The Pelicans flew in out of nowhere, and I just don't see how their roster seems like an attractive place for him to potentially showcase his skills for a big payday. Their guards (Gordon, Evans, Holiday) will be seeking their own numbers, and that'll make it difficult for Davis alone to get a good amount of touches to explore his capabilities. The Heat would be perfectly content letting Oden attempt whatever he feels capable of handling in his limited minutes on the floor. Seems like clearly a better situation to thrive. Not like there's any pressure on our regular season.


----------



## Jace

Just remembered Ray talking about us being the only team he's known to stretch every player individually before and after games/practices, and how much attention they pay to training, nutrition, etc. Heat are also one of the only teams that require kneepads in practice. Careful franchise.

The choice is clear Greg. Let :manbearpig: lead you.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Yup. Doesn't seem like a coincidence that they're the only team with a rumored actual numerical deal to be offered. The connection between us and Oden has been going on for years now. Seems pretty clear both sides have wanted this for awhile. *The Pelicans flew in out of nowhere*, and I just don't see how their roster seems like an attractive place for him to potentially showcase his skills for a big payday. Their guards (Gordon, Evans, Holiday) will be seeking their own numbers, and that'll make it difficult for Davis alone to get a good amount of touches to explore his capabilities. The Heat would be perfectly content letting Oden attempt whatever he feels capable of handling in his limited minutes on the floor. Seems like clearly a better situation to thrive. Not like there's any pressure on our regular season.


hehehehe


----------



## Dee-Zy

So 2014 is not this off season and it is far, but I would like to know your thoughts on this:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ith-lebron-james-during-2014-offseason/page/6

Pierce off the bench looks really weird to me, I don't even know if there is even a remote chance of that happening... He's no Rondo, but he is no Allen in terms of going to the enemy... I'm confused.

As for the idea of Melo? Is that even realistic or completely ludicrous? Would Wade take a pay cut to have Melo on board? Would Bron and Bosh also take a pay cut to make it happen? Would Melo take a pay cut to come here and win a chip?

With the way teams are stacking up in both conferences, it might have to come down to adding another big All Star to win chips?

I don't know... wanted to have your thoughts on it.


----------



## UD40

If he could clean his act up, Cousins would be outstanding.

If the rumors of Wade taking a pay cut and trying to convince Bron & Bosh to do the same, we would be outstanding.

Cole
Wade
Bron
Bosh
Cousins

Game. Over.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> So 2014 is not this off season and it is far, but I would like to know your thoughts on this:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ith-lebron-james-during-2014-offseason/page/6
> 
> Pierce off the bench looks really weird to me, I don't even know if there is even a remote chance of that happening... He's no Rondo, but he is no Allen in terms of going to the enemy... I'm confused.
> 
> As for the idea of Melo? Is that even realistic or completely ludicrous? Would Wade take a pay cut to have Melo on board? *Would Bron and Bosh also take a pay cut to make it happen*? Would Melo take a pay cut to come here and win a chip?
> 
> With the way teams are stacking up in both conferences, it might have to come down to adding another big All Star to win chips?
> 
> I don't know... wanted to have your thoughts on it.


Reading the article they said Bosh would likely have to leave. Melo can play PF as well though and line-ups could look like this.

PF - Melo/James
SF - James/Melo
SG - Wade
PG - Lebron/Wade

Spo would be able to mess around with the 3 of them. We would have to see if Melo would be willing to make sacrifices playing here. Wade can focus more on Defense and efficiency saving his legs. While Melo and Lebron can handle the offensive load. 

DeMarcus cousins would be ideal to grab as well, Let go of Bosh and grab Melo and Cousins is probably impossible but Heat did the impossible before lol. If they all can take some sort of pay cut with Wade taking the least amount of money.

I don't know if Melo's ego can take less money and go somewhere where he is not the guy.


----------



## doctordrizzay

"His workouts complete, his guests leaving in some mixture of intrigued and wary, sidelined center Greg Oden could choose the NBA team with which he’ll attempt his latest comeback as soon as Monday, one of his agents said Friday.”


- allucanheat.com

"Juice" Skolnick was just on 790. Said he's hearing Oden's decision probably coming today or tomorrow.


These are reports coming from the Heat side, so I'd assume he is picking us? Or more than likely to come here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just remembered that Daniel Gibson is still a free agent. Googled him to see if there was any news on him and saw that just today he turned himself in on 2nd degree battery charges. So there goes that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hmmm after look around in forums like realgm. Seem like Oden is going to pick us. Obviously not 100%, but all signs point to us.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Got that news on my FB too... anxious...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hope its true, but I dont know if posters on forums and facebook are the most reliable news outlets 

Hopefully Ethan is right and he'll decide by tomorrow.


----------



## Jace

No idea what you got from realgm that indicates he's picking us. All I saw was a poster saying his gut feels "95% sure" Oden is picking us. Just complete fan speculation. It was followed by another Heat fan poster declaring he won't pick us, based on his intuition. I think we're all a little too hungry for scoops. Unless it's coming from Aldridge/Woj/Stein or one of the beat guys, I'll wait.

Ethan's ETA sounds nice, but I'll stick with Aldridge's Wed/Thur for my sanity.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> No idea what you got from realgm that indicates he's picking us. All I saw was a poster saying his gut feels "95% sure" Oden is picking us. Just complete fan speculation. It was followed by another Heat fan poster declaring he won't pick us, based on his intuition. I think we're all a little too hungry for scoops. Unless it's coming from Aldridge/Woj/Stein or one of the beat guys, I'll wait.
> 
> Ethan's ETA sounds nice, but I'll stick with Aldridge's Wed/Thur for my sanity.


They post sources and insider stuff. Just got this. 

"Through my Twitter sleuth work I have established Greg Oden is in Los Angeles. He was spotted at a sports agency building. Apparently Mark Cuban was later seen there as well, though I wouldn't look too far into that."

Oden is apperently in L.A.


----------



## Jace

:rotf:

That was me.

Searched Twitter and found this:



> @*Jaxtrip7*  2h First LA celebrity sighting. Former number 1 pick. Guess who pic.twitter.com/PfBQI2AYP9














Hopefully this means the decision is coming today. This was tweeted around 2:30, so maybe they're on the phone with the team finalizing stuff.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol you have an account at realgm. I browse that place, but some of the people on those general boards are some of the most idiotic people on the web.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I've had one for awhile but only post during the offseason. It's too crazy during the season. Much prefer this board altogether, though. Too many crazies over there. Can't help but peruse when things are slow though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron's back in the gym. He posted instagram vids of his workout



> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 6h
> Off-season is my real season!! #StriveForGreatness http://instagram.com/p/cZT7ltiTKQ/
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/cZVT5xCTMN/
> 
> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 6h
> #StriveForGreatness http://instagram.com/p/cZWq94CTOS/
> 
> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 6h
> #StriveForGreatness http://instagram.com/p/cZYASJCTAf/


2nd vid shows him working on his hook in the paint. Said it during the playoffs that he needed to work on that hook shot. Hopefully he focuses on that.


----------



## Jace

So awesome to see. With the Decision, the lockout, and the Olympics, this is LeBron's first "normal" offseason since he's been here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's one guy I dont worry about.

Wade on the other hand...Just wanna see how much time he takes off and when he gets back in the gym.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oden update. Now looking at a weekend decision


> ### Center Greg Oden probably won’t decide among the Heat and five other teams until this weekend, agent Mike Conley Sr. said Tuesday, adding that formal offers haven’t been made yet. He said the Heat has seen “all it needs to see” from a medical standpoint and that Oden won’t necessarily take the highest offer. But asked if a Heat offer at the $1 million minimum would be good enough, Conley said he was not sure.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...-oden-updates-tino-fallout.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hmm well that doesn't look to promising for us. He's looking for the bigger buck.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oden talking about his options. Kinda.







He wobbles when he walks lol, hearing one leg is longer than the other?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron working on his hook shot. He needs to bring this more into his arsenal this season. With 85+ percent freethrow shooting. 

If he can somehow bring up his FG% even more by leaning more on post moves and bringing up his freethrow by 10% = another MVP. 

http://instagram.com/p/cZVT5xCTMN/


----------



## Jace

W2 posted all those videos already.

Yes Oden was diagnosed to have one leg slightly longer than the other pre-draft, not all that uncommon. Most athletes waddle a little bit when they walk. Doesn't mean he's hurting.


----------



## Jace

RealGM



> Austin Daye agreed to sign with the Toronto Raptors on Tuesday, but he also received interest from the Miami Heat and Los Angeles Lakers.


Ewww, Pat.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Tommy Beer ✔ @TommyBeer

"Stephen A Smith, on ESPN radio, says Lebron has "let work seep out" that he will "strongly consider" signing w/ #Knicks as a FA in 2 years
5:00 PM - 30 Jul 2013'"

Tommy Beer ✔ @TommyBeer

SAS was suggesting that LeBron might not opt next summer b/c D Wade & Pat Riley may retire after 2014-15 season...


Tommy Beer ✔ @TommyBeer

"LeBron has let a couple of people know… he may consider the NY Knicks a stronger possibility than any of us have ever imagined" - Stephen A



The ****. Wade and Pat both might retire after 2015? That can't be right...This better be a lie.


----------



## Jace

You're going to drive yourself crazy paying attention to all that stuff. There are too many reasons not to. If you could, try not to post it here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade will be 33 in 2015.

If he changes his style of play, I don't see why he can't play until 2017. That's another 4 years from now.

I can see all 3 get another 3-4 year deals. I don't think Miami should give Wade a 5-6 year deal unless the amount is declining in the last year or two...


----------



## DWade06

SAS prolly trying to convince himself that the Knicks have a chance


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oden decides friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's the source


> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 5h
> NBA free agent center Greg Oden will decide on a team Friday, a source tells Y! Sports. Heat, Kings, Hawks, Pelicans, Spurs & Mavs in mix.


----------



## Jace

Was happy to see it'll be over before the weekend. It's probably holding up other potential signings for us.

For instance



> @*JaredZwerling*  2h Mo Williams is in the market for a higher deal than the veteran's minimum, so count the #*Knicks* out. Not a candidate.


Keep seeing reports that he's interested in taking the min from us if he doesn't see a better offer. Looking like we might be the only team he affords that benefit.


Wondering if Oden's camp's trying to play chicken with us and give us a deadline to raise our offer, threatening to go to the Pelicans if not. Just seems odd that his camp kept delaying the due date (Duffy initially said likely by Monday).


----------



## Jace

ESPN



> Former No. 1 overall pick Greg Oden plans to choose his new team Friday, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Oden, after showing off his skills for several teams over the past few weeks, has not yet ruled out any of the six teams chasing him but is most likely to select his destination from the trio of *Miami, San Antonio and Dallas.*
> 
> New Orleans, Sacramento and Atlanta are the other known suitors for Oden. One source close to the process said Thursday night that the Pelicans, from that group, are the only other team still "in the mix."
> 
> Every team from the final six but Dallas sent a representative to Indianapolis last week to watch Oden work out, with multiple witnesses telling ESPN.com later that Oden has noticeably slimmed down and is moving well more than a year removed from his last microfracture knee surgery.
> 
> *Sources said all six of the teams in the Oden chase then presented offers early this week that not only detailed financial specifics but also each club's medical plans for overseeing the 25-year-old Oden's ongoing recovery from a multitude of knee problems.*
> 
> Oden hasn't played in an NBA game since Dec. 5, 2009, and underwent his third career microfracture surgery as recently as February 2012. He was selected No. 1 overall by Portland in 2007 but has played in just 82 career NBA games thanks to injury woes. In 21 games in 2009-10, Oden averaged 11.1 points, 8.5 rebounds and 2.3 blocks per game before succumbing to injury again.
> 
> Sources said Cleveland, Boston and Memphis all expressed interest in Oden in addition to the six finalists, but those three teams declined to make a formal offer.
> 
> Miami long has been considered the favorite to land Oden by a number of rival teams because of the championship environment it offers and the fact that Heat president Pat Riley has been personally recruiting Oden since before the end of the 2012-13 regular season. Yet it remains to be seen whether Oden opts to join a team farther away from the spotlight to lessen the pressure as he makes his return.


Same day Skolnick says his sources say it seems to be between us and NO. Happy this is finally ending. Worth noting that Dallas has no available roster spots at the moment.


----------



## Jace

> @*BourbonStShots*  27m Just heard secondhand that Oden is NOLA-bound. I believe who told me, didn't ask about the chain. We shall see. - 42


Member of ESPN's TrueHoop network. Sucks if true. I'd imagine it would've been because we refused to raise the offer.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Just saw this...

Not sure how reliable it is...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79655337101.1073741827.166130023538731&type=1


----------



## Jace

Update to the NOLA ESPN guy's twitter feed:



> @*BourbonStShots*  35m Others saying NOLA and Heat still. Not sure which data is the freshest. Seems like today though. Heard nothing about other teams. - 42
> 
> 
> Some info is agent-generated to tweak the market. Just passing it on unfiltered. - 42
> 
> 
> Bear in mind NOLA rumors could be real or an effort to drive up Miami's price. Waiting may all be a game of Heat chicken. Who blinks? - 42
> 
> 
> More word, Pelicans and Heat. "To the wire." I will take that one to the bank. Unclear who the favorite is. The game is afoot! Love it! - 42


I called Oden's camp setting these dates seemingly a game of chicken with the Heat. This only reinforces that inkling.

Heat have put a lot of time into the Oden chase already, and clearly made it their new player priority this offseason. Thinking Pat's going to have to dip into that MMLE.


----------



## Hibachi!

Dee-Zy said:


> Just saw this...
> 
> Not sure how reliable it is...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79655337101.1073741827.166130023538731&type=1





> It's not officially confermed, but I have a source (not in english language) and they say that ain't official yet but their sources say that he siged one year, 1,4 million deal.


Any time they can't write a grammatically correct sentence I'm not going to believe that source.


----------



## Jace

The "my sources" posters are out in full steam on the Heat realgm board. OK, just two of them, but they're both saying he's decided on us now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Chris Tomasson


> I just talked to Mike Conley, agent for Greg Oden. Gave some details on Oden such as when he'll make decision, etc.
> 
> --Conley said Oden still plans to be make his decision tonight but nothing is super imminent since he has a call with a team around 6:45 p.m. So the decision could still be a few hours away.
> 
> --Conley said the Miami Heat are still very much in the mix.
> 
> --Of the six teams that are involved, Conley wouldn't give specifics but said "some he's leaning toward more than others.'' Those teams are Miami, Dallas, San Antonio, Atlanta, New Orleans and Sacramento.
> 
> --Asked if Oden told him he'll make his decision tonight, Conley said, "We're talking about it.'' Then reiterated it will get done tonight.





> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 27m
> Greg Oden's agent said no team has been informed of Oden's intentions. He said he expects an announcement tonight or Saturday.
> 
> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 19m
> Oden's agent (Mike Conley Sr.) reiterated Miami would be a "good fit." But he declined to say where he believes Oden will end up.


----------



## Wade County

Just hurry up and pick us Greg. We make the most sense.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Not Bill Walton @NotBillWalton

Greg Oden signing has stalled due to concerns over insurance not covering Oden in case he injures his wrist while signing the contract

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

New update. There is no update...


> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson now
> Update (or lack of one): Greg Oden's agent, Mike Conley Sr., tells me at 8:20 p.m. EDT Oden still hasn't decided on a team.


----------



## 29380

> @ESPNSteinLine 1m
> Three Western Conference finalists in Greg Oden sweepstakes tell ESPN they've been notified they WON'T get Oden and believe he's Miami-bound


,,,


----------



## DWade06

OMFG


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Signing with the Heat per Jeff Goodman of ESPN


> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 22s
> RT @GoodmanESPN: Greg Oden will sign with Miami Heat, source told ESPN. Two-year with player option for second year.


----------



## UD40

Hearing it may happen tomorrow now...


----------



## UD40

YES!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat didnt budge. Got him to sign for the minimum.


----------



## DWade06

Bout time Oden


----------



## Adam

Mo Williams next please!


----------



## Jace

Patrick James MF Riley, my mouth is available for whatever you'd like to do with it. 

Pimp. Don. Godfather. Doesn't blink.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Is Oden even gonna play though? They said he will be NBA ready by camp. But he also mention he likes the idea that Heat won't rush things with him. So I really hope he doesn't sit there and become some Eddy Curry project. He's got to make most of what he's got when on the court.


----------



## Jace

Yes, he'll play DD. It's a long season. Can't compare this to Curry.

Really thinking this Mo deal gets done now. Feel like LeBron's been pushing for it. They were waiting out the Oden signing to see if we used the MMLE, methinks. Doubt Pat uses it on Mo, though.


----------



## Jace

Total pass on Odom and Harrington. Don't really want either taking Battier's minutes, and think Haslem and Lewis would give us better spot minutes at the 4 for what we're looking for.

The Heatbeaters all seem to have us trading Joel for nothing at some point this offseason, so here's where we'd stand at the moment:

Chalmers / Cole
Wade / Allen
James / Jones
Haslem / Battier / Lewis
Bosh / Andersen / Oden

Leaves 3 spots open. Ennis and Varnado would seem to have an advantage for two, particularly with Miller/Joel jettisoned, but Ennis could be relegated to our Sky Force ranks to start the season, keeping him from taking up a roster spot. I'd personally feel better about the younger James taking up any extra wing minutes from the get-go than I would the elder (Jones, that is), so I'd prefer he be on the main roster. Even with both, that leaves one spot. Obviously, I'd want Mo.

Opening night starting lineup remains to be seen (for the second season in a row for a back-to-back champ), particularly with Haslem likely still working his way back from knee surgery. Can't see us bringing in anyone new who'd start, so it's likely down to either Battier, or my preference: Varnado. I really want to see them experiment with him alongside the starters for the early portion of the season. I was ready to throw him away a year ago, but I really like how he played this SL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And in the weirdest news yet...


> dsteve92 & JMarie ‏@DSteve92JMarie 1h
> Miami Heat Where I Wanna Go!!! Lebron Make it Happen
> 
> dsteve92 & JMarie ‏@DSteve92JMarie
> Wanna sign in Miami heat pic.twitter.com/uPoNByWeKK


That's DeShawn Stephenson on twitter, hoping to get a call from the Heat.


----------



## Dee-Zy

On Twitter really?

That's a pretty desperate cry... Especially with all the shit talking he has done...


----------



## UD40




----------



## UD40

In other words; HELLLLL no.


----------



## Jace

No comment needed on DeShawn. Heat fans are having trouble accepting the Mo idea. Stevenson has a way worse history. Even Delonte West would be more welcome.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Dee-Zy

So what is our depth chart looking like roughly so far?

Chalmers/Cole
Wade/Allen
Bron/JJ/
Battier/UD/Lewis
Bosh/Birdman/Oden/Joel

?

Maybe not opening day, but perhaps we can expect Oden to pass Birdman in the depth chart backing up Bosh

Or perhaps...

Chalmers/Cole
Wade/Allen
Bron/Battier/JJ/
Bosh/UD/Lewis
Birdman/Oden/Joel

This line up makes more sense but I'm so used to seeing us go small, it looks weird on paper...

Somehow, I don't expect (and really don't want to see) UD start next to Bosh. Love the guy, but let's be real, unless he develops a consistent 3, he is getting his minutes chopped considerately, especially with Birdman and Oden on the team.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> So what is our depth chart looking like roughly so far?
> 
> Chalmers/Cole
> Wade/Allen
> Bron/JJ/
> Battier/UD/Lewis
> Bosh/Birdman/Oden/Joel
> 
> ?
> 
> Maybe not opening day,* but perhaps we can expect Oden to pass Birdman in the depth chart backing up Bosh*
> 
> Or perhaps...
> 
> Chalmers/Cole
> Wade/Allen
> Bron/Battier/JJ/
> Bosh/UD/Lewis
> Birdman/Oden/Joel
> 
> This line up makes more sense but I'm so used to seeing us go small, it looks weird on paper...
> 
> Somehow, I don't expect (and really don't want to see) UD start next to Bosh. Love the guy, but let's be real, unless he develops a consistent 3, he is getting his minutes chopped considerately, especially with Birdman and Oden on the team.


I highly highly doubt that. Spo is slowly going to work Oden in, Oden has said doesn't want to be rushed and that's why he ultimately chose the heat. Also I don't think Spo is going to look at a player like Oden who hasn't played in 4 years and put him in front of Birdman who was the X-factor for us last season. We were what 44-3? after we signed him? 

Ultimately I think Oden is going to start off getting garbage time minutes, and by years end Spo is going to use him more depending on the match-ups. Like against Bulls and Pacers. But he might not play at all most of the time.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Good point about the garbage time.

I said that we shouldn't expect it opening day, but that eventually perhaps he can move ahead? Probably not before April I guess...


----------



## Jace

Yeah him not having played in 4 years means nothing if he's playing well in the present. Also I'd have trouble seeing Birdman ever start. He's perfect for a reserve role.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh/Birdman/Oden
UD/Battier
Lebron
Wade
Mario

Oden is a project, we might not see him on the court till christmas. With his knee's you guys can't expect him to do much this season. Very unrealistic. Even in playoffs he probably will only play 10-12 minutes per game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat prospect James Ennis likely to head overseas*


> MIAMI — Don't look for James Ennis to be playing for the Miami Heat next season.   Those close to the situation believe the second-round pick likely will head overseas. And his agent said Monday he's making calls with that in mind.
> 
> "There's a good chance he'll play overseas (next season)," Scott Nichols said by phone to FOX Sports Florida.
> 
> Nichols said a final decision is expected to be made by the end of the week when he talks further with Heat president Pat Riley. Nichols said he's having discussions with teams in France, Russia, Australia, Italy and Germany about Ennis.
> 
> Ennis, a 6-foot-7 swingman out of Long Beach State, was taken with the No. 50 overall pick in June by Atlanta and then traded to the Heat for a future second-round pick. He looked good in the summer league but the Heat have ample wing players and want to avoid paying as much luxury tax as possible.
> 
> "I think he'll definitely be playing for the Heat (in 2014-15)," Nichols said. "They like him and they have a lot of wings who will be free agents next summer: Shane Battier, Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, James Jones."


----------



## Adam

doctordrizzay said:


> Bosh/Birdman/Oden
> UD/Battier
> Lebron
> Wade
> Mario
> 
> Oden is a project, we might not see him on the court till christmas. With his knee's you guys can't expect him to do much this season. Very unrealistic. Even in playoffs he probably will only play 10-12 minutes per game.


His playing time won't reflect his ability or health. In the past we have had guys like Chalmers and Wright benched for clearly worse players (players who weren't even in the NBA the next season). When SVG was our coach he wouldn't play Mourning for long stretches when Mourning came back, and Spo is even more obstinate than SVG, and Mourning far better than Oden.

You can be a starter one day and not even in the rotation the next minute on this team and there are a lot of factors that influence the decision (not just ability)


----------



## Jace

Sucks about Ennis. Really think he could give us some decent spot minutes and learn better from his teammates this season. Definitely need to sign a wing now. Too bad all the available ones are ass.


----------



## doctordrizzay

"iM NOT MAKING THE TEAM?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

SuperCoolBeas will never learn 

*Suns’ Beasley arrested for marijuana possession *

:jr:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Beasley is only 24? Damn. It seems like he's been around so much drama that I though he was older


----------



## Drizzy

Saw that Beasley article earlier today and unfortunately I wasn't surprised one bit.

Waste of talent.


----------



## Jace

The bigger issue is that he's too stupid to hide it properly, like most other NBA players.


----------



## doctordrizzay

sleeve jersey


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lets hope we see him in this more than a suit.


----------



## Jace

Had a feeling he'd switch to 20. Distance himself from 52 in Portland. No idea why he chose 52. He wore 20 in college and 50 in HS.

EDIT: 20 was retired in Portland, and I think someone was wearing 50 there at the time.


----------



## Jace

Where did that sleeved "jersey" come from?


----------



## LeGoat06

Odenstein is great and he will lead us along with LeBron


----------



## Jace

Mo Williams is gone. Blazers. So much for holding out for a contender. 2 years, 5.6 total. 2nd year is an option.


----------



## Jace

> @*BeyondTheBuzzer*: If you include NBA TV, the Lakers (29) have more nationally televised games than the Heat next season (27).


Might not end that way since the NBA TV schedule is fluid, but still kinda wild.


----------



## Jace

Bird looks like he's been vacationing on the Jersey Shore.










We've come a long way when a guy with Birdman's look and past is brought somewhere to mentor children. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Doc, you aware that was a cycling shirt you posted? Don't scare me like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I hope he was. Thing has a damn zipper running down the front :laugh:


----------



## Jace

If Ennis is indeed sent overseas, one name I wouldn't mind seeing is actually Cartier Martin. He seems to get really hot from 3 and hit them in bunches. Shot 40% from 3 last year and has hovered around there the last three seasons.


----------



## Dee-Zy

In the NBA? Name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's played for the Wizards the past few seasons. Always seems to shoot well against us.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yea i think the "sleeve" jersey was fan made. I wanted to give you guys a scare loll


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 49m
> Watching 87 Finals between Lakers/Celtics. So much post work out there(Worthy, Jabaar, Magic, Bird, Parrish, McHale). Notes taking #Legends


...


----------



## Jace

DD that shirt pic is from a cycling apparel website. Follow the image link. I guess they do pro team stuff.

Love that LeBron tweet. Was a different game then, but he has what it takes to live in the post if he wants. Was surprised by how much he went away from that last season compared to the previous one. Really only whooped it out for a game or two, namely G3 @ IND.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yeah it's crazy how his FG% still went up after pretty much eliminating post moves from his arsenal. 

But his mid range and 3 point shooting last year was definitely his best yet.

Games like this, is just impossible for opponents to win.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't know if it is because Diaw is a good post defender or not but I was pissed that he never post up Diaw, I feel that fat **** wouldn't be able to keep up with Lebron's explosiveness down low.


----------



## Jace

I think this was LeBron's first MF'er game of the season, and remained one of my favorite


----------



## doctordrizzay

LeBron James was making his first tour of the Philippines recently, a Nike sponsored tour to boost his brand in on of the world’s real basketball hotbeds.

The tour was filled with the usual appearances and a few games. And he didn’t really say anything you wouldn’t expect, but one thing he said could be scary for the rest of the NBA.

*“I’m still getting better,” LeBron said. “I don’t want to be the same player I was this past season, I want to come into this season a new, improved, better LeBron James. We’ll see what happens, man. But I will come back a better player.”
*
LeBron does work on his game in the offseason — he didn’t used to be able to hit threes, now he does at a 40.6 percent clip last season. He developed a post game. And there are always things that can be added to the mix.

Frankly, he is going to have to be a little better next season for Miami to complete a three-peat — the Pacers will be better with experience and depth (and Danny Granger), the Bulls get Derrick Rose back, the Nets added talent for a one or two year run, and the Knicks defense could be better as well. Miami needs a healthier Dwyane Wade, more out of Chris Bosh, more out of the role players and mostly more out of LeBron James to overcome that.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....better/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

James Ennis signs with...the Perth Wildcats of the NBL. WC can keep tabs on him for us.


> The Perth Wildcats have signed exciting 2013 second round NBA Draft pick James Ennis as an import on their roster for the upcoming NBL season.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks selected Ennis as the 50th pick in June’s NBA Draft, before immediately trading him to back-to-back NBA Champions the Miami Heat.
> 
> With an abundance of superstar wing players such as LeBron James and Dwyane Wade, the Heat picked up Ennis with the view of him playing in the 2014/15 NBA season, when a host of their veterans, including Shane Battier and Ray Allen, become free agents. This means he can play for the Wildcats this season and still remain property of Miami, where he will likely return next season. His contract at the ‘Cats includes an NBA out-clause for the 2013/14 season where he could return to the Heat if the opportunity arises.


Link


----------



## Jace

> @*christomasson*  Perth Wildcats in Australia announce they have signed James Ennis. Here's Perth' story http://www.wildcats.com.au/article/id/m0qd61pum88n1idg8d8jy034l …





> @*christomasson*  James Ennis' rights remain with Heat. His agent had told me earlier this week likely to sign in Australia or in 4 other countries.


Pretty bummed about this. Really thought he could contribute well in spot minutes. Don't see a wing out there I'd rather give any extra wing minutes to. Sad that my next hope there is Cartier Martin.

WC, can you go cheer Ennis on in a Heat jersey?

EDIT: Figures :laugh:


----------



## Jace

> @IraHeatBeat: Ennis' agent tells Sun Sentinel that Ennis has NBA opt out if summoned by Heat this season, which led him to bypass France, Russia.


:yesyesyes: 

What I'd hoped for.


----------



## Wade County

Haha nice! Ill go rep my Beasley Heat jersey when he comes to Melbourne to play the Tigers :yep:


----------



## Jace

Ennis gets to keep his entire Perth salary no matter when/if he's called back.

Get dat paper James


----------



## doctordrizzay

He got some decent muscle on himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doesnt mean anything, but still nice to see Lebron rocking Heat hats in the offseason

http://instagram.com/p/c0iJELCTCL/

http://instagram.com/p/c1nVdniTFX/


----------



## UD40

Remember when he was the devil and was seen wearing a Yankees hat once and it became headline news?


----------



## doctordrizzay

UD40 said:


> Remember when he was the devil and was seen wearing a Yankees hat once and it became headline news?


Yeah and he said he was a fan of the yanks since a little kid. Like he is just suppose to stop liking everything on earth once he became a Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of Lebron..


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
> LeBron James will be on Monday's Good Morning America. Sat down with Robin Roberts for interview.


He also sat down for an interview with the new Fox Sports 1 channel, which debuts on August 17.


----------



## doctordrizzay

An unlockable in 2k13. Chris Bosh in his final form. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SnXwQFU5TDk#at=19


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron interview with Windhorst






UD interview


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron interview with Robin Roberts on 'Good Morning America'


----------



## Jace

You know Windhorst just wants to rip that Akron Heat hat off his head.


----------



## Jace

Heat sign Eric Griffin for camp. Saw this coming. Loved him at SL.


----------



## Jace

Speaking of Summer League performers, I've figured out how to wrap up this offseason in a way that'll make Heat fans everywhere happy
















































































BRING. BACK. THE BARRON.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Can we get a recap of his Summer League numbers? I don't remember.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag 33m
> HEY @chrisbosh THAT WAS ME THAT DID YOUR HAIR TODAY.
> 
> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag 32m
> THAT. WAS. ME. #boshexplosion
> 
> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag 28m
> This is not a joke. I DID YOUR HAIR TODAY @chrisbosh and you didn't KNOW IT WAS ME. ARE YOU LISTENING. #bosh


:laugh:

Chris needs to appear on parks and rec


----------



## Jace

Never watch that show, though I enjoy it when I do, but I'd DVR that shit and watch it on repeat. They shouldn't even write lines for her. Just put him in front of her and say "action!"


Just saw LeBron is at the Timberlake concert tonight in Miami. Was initially surprised he was back already, but then remembered his kids are back in school (my alma mater!) already. So little time is spent back at "home" for these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Love Parks and rec. Its on netflix if you have it. One of the only few sitcoms I actually watch. 

Yeah, saw Lebron back too and thought the same. He has that big ass house and all that land up in Akron yet spends about a month there all year long.


----------



## Wade County

What is the story with that Aubrey chick and her obsession over CB?! haha

Was just watching the Top 10 Heat plays on nba.com - geez there were some insane moves this year. Check out the Wade2James in Sactown, Lebron has about 3 game winners in there...and then CB2Thray for the season saver.

Just realised Norris Cole has 2 championships in 2 years :laugh: basketball is easy :noco:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That Aubrey Plaza is just strange as hell. Who the hell knows? :laugh:

She is hot though






Wade2LBJ alley oop in Sacramento is definitely one of the best from them two.

My top alley from them is still this one in Washington last season


----------



## BigWill33176

Jace said:


> Never watch that show, though I enjoy it when I do, but I'd DVR that shit and watch it on repeat. They shouldn't even write lines for her. Just put him in front of her and say "action!"
> 
> 
> Just saw LeBron is at the Timberlake concert tonight in Miami. Was initially surprised he was back already, but then remembered his kids are back in school (my alma mater!) already. So little time is spent back at "home" for these guys.




Is it Gulliver they go to?


----------



## Jace

BigWill33176 said:


> Is it Gulliver they go to?


----------



## BigWill33176

hahaha, i went to Gulliver 1-6th grade, ransom 7th-10th, and palmetto 11th and 12th so I've basically had the grand tour of Miami schools. It still think its really cool that Bron's kids go to a school I spent so much time at.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

First Aubrey Plaza, now Kat Dennings


> Kat Dennings ‏@OfficialKat
> I just wowed @NICKZANO with my Chris Bosh impression


----------



## Jace

She's wifey material. I don't get it though, I looked up Kat Dennings and she's a totally different, real person (also an actress). Similar birthdays, though.



BigWill33176 said:


> hahaha, i went to Gulliver 1-6th grade, ransom 7th-10th, and palmetto 11th and 12th so I've basically had the grand tour of Miami schools. It still think its really cool that Bron's kids go to a school I spent so much time at.


Holy shit. What year did you graduate HS? I'm '04. May've known of you at the Academy. Coincidentally I also went to Palmetto for a year and a half (11th and half of 12th, '02-'04). Way too many people there for me to have heard of you, though.

A lot of people at Gulliver knew of me who I didn't know because I always stood out. I played saxophone in the jazz band and had dreadlocks my last year at the academy (guessing you would've been in 5th or 6th grade). Ring a bell?

Hah, just realized the number in your handle was one of my old zip codes.







The chairman is quite the compelling speaker. :laugh:

What a fun juxtaposition showing the differences in these two leagues. Over here he's the 50th pick in the draft, hoping within a few years to be able to crack an NBA rotation, while over there they're talking about him as the last piece to a title.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah, what's with all the white girl falling on Bosh's dick?

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Jace

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...jerseys-several-games-next-season-source-says


> According to a league source, adidas has mocked up short-sleeve alternative jerseys for all 10 teams playing on Christmas Day.


So we will be seeing the good guys rocking sleeves at least once this upcoming season. As much as I hate this concept, I wouldn't mind it for a one-off game just to see them in something different. I'd imagine they'll be red. Wonder if it'll follow the current template or be something very different.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron interview on the new Fox Sports 1


----------



## Drizzy

Hibbert looks downright massive. Don't like these two working out together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron finally got hair plugs. Went a little too far though...


----------



## Jace

Video of it on his instagram.

That pic with Hibbert and Duncan almost looks 'shopped. Definitely deceptive perspective. No way is he that much bigger than Tim. He's definitely put on weight, though. As a Heat fan, I like that. He's already pretty slow.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Meh it's just hibbert. As long as he is officiated fairly its all good.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Watch till the end. Is that a sign of something to come?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aPkyPdubqDs#t=13


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> miamiheat
> 
> It's ring sizing day for @KingJames!


----------



## Jace

Is it me or is he fitting this one to his middle finger? Perfect, MBP.

Remember two days ago when the big news was LeBron shaved his head? Not so much. Had a feeling the lighting created deception.












> Me and @daddyluv2250 aka My long lost brother aka G.O. G.O. Comeback #HeatNation #OffSeasonIsMySeason #OhioBoyz minus @n_coleworld


Feel silly for being even a tad bit surprised by how much and how hard LeBron has apparently been training this offseason. He just got done playing, like, 20 straight months of basketball.

Greg is damn large. I've been within 10 or so feet of Lebron and it's a joke how huge he is. Not a gargantuan difference in their size, but it is a little surprising how comfortably LeBron can guard centers when looking at this size difference.

P.S. Not sure if the "daddyluv" thing is a joke, but it certainly doesn't appear to actually be Greg's instagram.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: I think it is his middle finger because he wouldnt be getting his wedding ring finger measured. 

Oden looks in great shape.


----------



## Jace

Yeah definitely, sort of like Dwyane's "good problem to have" last offseason, but due to a wedding ring instead of a championship one. Just thought it was funny since I heard people make the joke he should do it last year.

Oden does look great. Definitely hasn't been this thin since he's been in the league.


----------



## Jace

Just noticed it looks like LeBron is wearing a sleeved practice jersey like the ones worn in summer league. I guess the league sent some to every team to try out.


----------



## Wade County

Both look in good shape, glad to see them working out and getting ready. Can't wait for next season man, gonna be epic.


----------



## Jace

Three is also getting it in











> dwyanewade 1 day ago
> Even on vacation I find an hour to myself get better...#theysayimfinished #whoisthey #theynevergavemeachanceinthefirstplace #myownway














> dwyanewade 6 hours ago
> Sometimes we stand in our own way..



Guessing he's not lifting too heavy, but doesn't seem like he's going after that 212 mark.


----------



## doctordrizzay

He's def slimmed down already, his face looks like 2006


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thinking its just a camera angle thing there. Espys were just about 3 1/2 weeks after the Finals ended. No way he began a diet in that time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats to UD on getting Married today


> Udonis Haslem ‏@ThisIsUD 4m
> S/O to my heat fam for comin through and reppin wit me on my special night. And people wanna know what da secret to our success is. Smh.
> 
> Udonis Haslem ‏@ThisIsUD 2m
> Dem my brothas!!!!!
> #U.O.E.N.O
> #familyfirst


----------



## doctordrizzay

Good for him **** he was huge against the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pics from the wedding. UD's son is huge (he's the best man) 

http://www.hothothoops.com/2013/8/25/4656098/udonis-haslem-marries-college-sweetheart-faith-rein

Another pic. Big 3's girls from the reception. Our ace in the hole for next summer. How close they all seem to be


----------



## Jace

Always thought Faith was a pretty nice pull for college UD.

Wonder if Mike was there. I think I see his wife in a pic.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Which one?

I think Mike would be there. It's UD's wedding. Aren't they tight since the Florida days?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Howard's seem to be pretty popular among both the players and the players wives. Easy to see why they keep bringing him back.


----------



## Jace

Yup, and Jenine Howard remains the hottest Heat WAG IMO, somehow.










I think bottom right is Miller's ladyfriend.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Hotter than Union?!?!


----------



## Jace

IMO yes


----------



## Jace

> "Ain't that where the HEAT play"



These Heat fashion hats are getting crazy.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Freaky.

Speaking of Heat hats, these look sick


----------



## Smithian

doctordrizzay said:


>


What.


----------



## Jace

Many people probably wouldn't even notice the switch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is a signal for Ole Miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh documented his trip to India earlier this summer..

73268209


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Suns waived Michael Beasley. They are eating up $7 million just to get him away from the team.


----------



## Wade County

Oh Beas, I had such high hopes. I'd still take him for the minimum, but there's no way we would go there again. Hope this isn't it for him in the NBA.


----------



## Jace

My sentiments exactly. I realize at this point it's getting pretty irrational to think he'll find an NBA niche, but there's still some sentimental attachment there. Redemption in Miami would feel great for both sides.



How does LeBron walk on these feet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Holy shit 

Some players were in today getting fitted for their rings

Mario- http://instagram.com/p/d15gVzkMiE/

Rashard- http://instagram.com/p/d16elPEMjR/

Varnado- http://instagram.com/p/d17D7wEMkL/

Norris - http://instagram.com/p/d2JqpCEMom/

UD - http://instagram.com/p/d2Nw2rkMuh/

Shane- http://instagram.com/p/d2R_WIkMkw/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Though one Internet report today listed the Heat among teams interested in journeyman center Hassan Whiteside, his agent said tonight that the Heat has shown no interest this offseason in Whiteside, who auditioned for the Heat last summer before Miami opted for Josh Harrelson instead. Former LSU center Justin Hamilton, the Heat’s 2012 second-round pick, continues to work out with the Heat.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ohnson-canes-dolphins-heat.html#storylink=cpy


..


----------



## Jace

Yeah didn't really buy that. Alex Kennedy can be hit and miss. If he couldn't get a camp invite last year, don't see why he'd get one this year, with Varnado likely taking that last C spot, even if Joel is moved.

:laugh: An Oden/Whiteside C rotation would've been the ultimate pipedream for 2008 me.


----------



## Jace

Maybe it's because we had the Olympics to satiate us last year, but I definitely don't remember being this eager for last season to start. Weird, because I remember really wanting to see Shuttles get to work in a Heat uni.

Twenty-five damn days til Media Day. Seems so close, yet so far. Need to remind myself to enjoy days where I don't have to worry about Heat victory or failure.


----------



## Jace

> @*ESPNSteinLine*  7m Hearing: Knicks summer league standout PG Toure Murry has accepted New York's invite to training camp after strong late push from Miami
> 
> Two-time champs chased Murry for Heat camp but word is D-League standout ultimately wanted to try to build on summer success with Knicks


Buycks, Clark, and now Murry. Seems we're very interested in finding a 3rd PG.


----------



## Hibachi!

Jace said:


> Buycks, Clark, and now Murry. Seems we're very interested in finding a 3rd PG.


Moreso preparing a 2nd PG after Chalmers' impending departure in the offseason.


----------



## Jace

Precisely. I'd think there's a small element of injury insurance as well, but that's always been the angle I immediately look from when PGs are being discussed. Gonna be hard to keep Rio here, he's proven to be a big stage performer time and time again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last years 2nd round pick, Justin Hamilton, will sign and compete for a roster spot


> ### Center Justin Hamilton, the Heat’s second-round pick in 2012, will sign with Miami in the coming days and attend training camp, his agent J.R. Hensley told us. Hamilton, who played in Croatia and Latvia last season, did not participate in the Orlando or Las Vegas summer leagues because of a hamstring injury. He has been working out at AmericanAirlines Arena in recent weeks but hasn't yet been cleared for contact work.
> 
> The Heat would lose Hamilton's rights if it releases him. If he had returned to Europe this season without attending camp, the Heat would have kept his rights. The Heat has 13 players signed to guaranteed contracts, and Hamilton, Jarvis Varnado and undrafted forward Eric Griffin have non-guaranteed deals.
> 
> Also, undrafted rookie point guard Larry Drew Jr., from UCLA, will audition for the Heat over several days this coming week. He was originally supposed to play on Miami's summer league team but could not because of a quad injury.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...loria-fallout-canes-gators.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jace

No surprise there. Unfortunate, and potentially telling, that an injury (and if I'm not mistaken once again a hamstring) has hindered him consecutive offseasons, but it's pretty much do or die for him at this point.

I liked what I saw from him last season. His principle strength was billed as his outside shot, but he looked terrible there last summer league. Also read that he's a scrappy, hustle-type, and I liked what I saw in that regard. Would have to outplay Jarvis overall to get a spot, and I have a tough time seeing that happening in terms of net impact. Certainly makes sense for camp, though.

Overall he kinda seems like a slightly-taller, worse-shooting version of Jorts, who never even sniffed the court before being waived.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He played in the summer league last year?

Cant see him making it going just off of the Jorts experiment. Just not a fit on our team.


----------



## Jace

Yeah he played a little bit. I think he was battling a hammy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Former player from 08-09 team might be back and it isnt Supercoolbease


> The Sun Sentinel confirmed Monday through league sources that among those who will work out in coming days for the Heat are free-agent guard Julyan Stone, who played last season for the Denver Nuggets; Vander Blue, a guard out of Marquette who went undrafted this past June; swingman *Yakhouba Diawara*, a journeyman forward out of France who spent the 2008-09 and 2009-10 seasons with the Heat; and point guard Larry Drew II, who went undrafted out of UCLA and was sidelined by injury after being scheduled to play for the Heat in summer league.
> 
> In addition to the 13 players under guaranteed contract, the Heat now have three players attending camp on non-guaranteed contracts: Hamilton, returning center Jarvis Varnado, and power forward Eric Griffin, who played with the Heat's summer-league teams in July in both Orlando and Las Vegas.


Link

Doubt Kouba returns but Blue and Stone are both very intriguing prospects. Both are big combo guards. Stone made the Nuggets roster last season.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I remember reading a tweet about Yak Diarrhea being worked out by us a couple weeks ago. Why even waste the time, though? He's a saboteur.

I am intrigued by Stone and Blue though, the latter if only because the name 'Vander Blue' is ****ing awesome. Remember some nice moments for him in SL, and recall hearing some good things about Stone in Denver (I listen to the CBS bball podcast and one of the guys is stationed out in Denver). We love us some Marquette guards (Blue). Dwight Buycks is an alumn also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Two new names trying out for the Heat this week


> ### With 13 players under guaranteed contracts and three non-guaranteed (Justin Hamilton, Jarvis Varnado, Eric Griffin), the Heat is auditioning a slew of players this week to try to fill out a training camp roster, including Vander Blue (Marquette), Larry Drew II (UCLA), Je’Kel Foster (Ohio State), Justin Holiday (Washington) and ex-Heat swingman Yakhouba Diawara.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...ts-fins-canes-heat-chatter.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jace

BEASLEY BACK!!



> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  1m Michael Beasley is back. http://bit.ly/Nl3aaj


Heatbeaters owe Woj an apology.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Made a thread about it


----------



## Jace

Yak Diarrhea will not join Beasley in bringing back the '09 band. He's signing with a EuroCup team.


----------



## Jace

:lol: We briefly discussed a Wade-Bosh-Ray "Big 3" in the 2010 thread. 


_WE GOT 'EM ALL_










*
DISOUNTED!!!!


*What a crappy Big 3 that would've been...relatively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Crazy.

Wade, CB, and Mario have all tweeted about being in San Diego. So I guess Lebron's wedding is this weekend.


----------



## Jace

Yeah they've been talking about it on LeBatard. Saw someone tweet that they're 10 feet from the whole Heat team + CP3/Melo at some club tonight.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Chalmers (26) / Cole (18) / Allen (4)
> Wade (31) / Allen (17)
> James (26) / Battier (14) / Beasley (8) / Jones (0)
> Haslem (12) / Beasley (12) / Bosh (12) / James (12) / Lewis (0)
> Bosh (20) / Birdman (16) / Oden (12)
> 
> Might be overrating Oden and Beas and underrating battier and haslem here though


Seeing this made me want to see if I can mock up our utopian rotation, as in everything going absolutely ideally. I feel like if Oden is healthy and giving us good stuff, it might be best to start him to ease Bosh and not bury him behind Birdman, making it difficult for Spo to get to him in the rotation. You can still keep his minutes low as we go mostly pace and space the rest of the way. If we're getting good Beasley on offense and he's not killing us on D, gotta carve out 20+ mpg for him, and more than Shane, at least in the regular season.

Chalmers (24) / Cole (24)
Wade (21) / Allen (24) / Chalmers (3)
James (22) / Battier (16) / Wade (10)
Bosh (12) / Beasley (21) / James (15)
Oden (12) / Andersen (16) / Bosh (20)

Never done one of these before, so I'm not sure if there are any conflicts. Obviously 48 minutes per position, got that part. The LeBron/Battier thing is weird since they're co-combo-forwards when playing together, but when LeBron's on the bench and Battier's out there, he's usually at PF. 

Oden said his goal is 5 minutes spurts. Don't see him playing 20 mpg, though, and 3 5-minute spurts is weird. Can you see him just playing the first halves of the first and 3rd quarters? Maybe smatterings of him at other points in the game for certain matchups/situations.

Hope Cole has been working really hard, and is able to sustain some of his success from last postseason. Probably good in the long run that he fell out of the rotation in the Finals, for hunger purposes. He and Ray were so bad together last season, if he figures his shit out a little bit more it could really improve our second unit alone.


----------



## Wade County

Do you think this is the year that Haslem officially falls out of the rotation? he was big in that Pacers series, but in his role these days it's hard to see where he really fits since his J deserted him. Pace n space is our offense, and Haslem offers neither. Dont get me wrong, he can still board and provide the occasional J, but he has been off basically since he did that lisfranc.

Just thinking back to Beas' initial stint, cant believe we were starting him and Haslem next to each other as our PF/C. So damn undersized. I do hope Mike is back playing the 4 though in our offense. The good thing is he can take the weaker defensive assignment when he is on the floor with either Bron or Battier. He got off to a poor start last season and found himself in the Gentry doghouse for majority of the year, similar thing happened the year before with the Wolves and Adelman. I still feel he is better than what he has showed the past couple years.

Maybe we are forgetting how cooked Shane looked last season before his game 6 and 7 moment. He was awful for the better part of 2 months, and shot 29% in the playoffs. I know he is a Spo favourite though and a proven performer, so he will definitely be a rotation member, but if he goes through another cold spell I could see him riding pine for a while.

Im interested to see how Spo works the rotation this year. He likes having a PG on the floor at all times, so expecting Chalmers and Cole to almost exclusively play the PG minutes. I think we will definitely see Dwyane play a career low in minutes in the regular season, we need him healthy at the business end of the year. So glad he is working with grover again though, maybe he will be motivated to prove the doubters wrong. Ray should be fine for 20-24 minutes a night still, wouldnt expect any more than that though.

The power rotation will be the tough part though. Hard decisions to be made on whether we continue with CB at Center (I expect this will continue), how we integrate Oden, maintain Bird at 12-15 minutes, go small with Battier, introduce Beas....interesting.

I think Spo will continue with what has worked the past 2 years, meaning I expect him to stay with UD/CB as the starting frontcourt. 

Will Beas get Miller's Finals rotation gig? He's gonna have to work for it and prove himself in training camp. Watching these highlight vids, im just hoping he doesnt force it too much and lets the offense come to him - he can shoot, but he takes some god awful shots. Cant afford that here, so im hoping the structure of the organisation, the fact we have strong leaders and demanding standards will bring the best out of him.

Can't wait for this season man. A 3 peat would be so ****ing epic #staylbj


----------



## Dee-Zy

I guess I am the only one who is not high on Bease. I see him as a Rashard Lewis.

Chalmers (26) /Cole (22) 
Wade (25)/ Allen (23) 
Lebron (26)/ Battier (17)/ Wade (5)
Bosh (23)/ Lebron (9)/ Battier (7)/ UD (9)
Anderson (20)/ Bosh (10)/ Oden (13)/ UD (5)

30min to go. UD? Oden?

Cole avg'd 19.9 min last season, I expect a slight bump but not a 24/24 split.
DWade was playing almost 35min last season, I don't see him dropping under 30min.
Allen down from 25.8
Lebron dip from almost 38 min to 35.
Anderson up from 15 last season

That makes it a 9 man rotation without Bease and assuming that Oden can actually play. No JJ or Lewis. I guess it is possible for Bease to crack the rotation, especially if Spo limits the Big 3's minutes.

If Oden doesn't play, there is 13 minutes for either JJ or Bease. More If UD gets out of the rotation.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dee-Zy said:


> I guess I am the only one who is not high on Bease. I see him as a Rashard Lewis.
> 
> Chalmers (26) /Cole (22)
> Wade (25)/ Allen (23)
> Lebron (26)/ Battier (17)/ Wade (5)
> Bosh (23)/ Lebron (9)/ Battier (7)/ UD (9)
> Anderson (20)/ Bosh (10)/ Oden (13)/ UD (5)
> 
> 30min to go. UD? Oden?
> 
> Cole avg'd 19.9 min last season, I expect a slight bump but not a 24/24 split.
> DWade was playing almost 35min last season, I don't see him dropping under 30min.
> Allen down from 25.8
> Lebron dip from almost 38 min to 35.
> Anderson up from 15 last season
> 
> That makes it a 9 man rotation without Bease and assuming that Oden can actually play. No JJ or Lewis. I guess it is possible for Bease to crack the rotation, especially if Spo limits the Big 3's minutes.
> 
> If Oden doesn't play, there is 13 minutes for either JJ or Bease. More If UD gets out of the rotation.


Beas isn't in his 30's coming off bad legs.

I feel Beas is gonna be that guy that saves Wades legs somehow.


----------



## Jace

WC -- I kind of see UD at some point becoming relegated to a specialist role. He just doesn't seem to have it every night anymore, and his physical limitations he's had to overcome his whole career are super-glaring now. Kind of depends what Beasley and Oden are able to give, though, and maybe whether or not Battier is able to reclaim the starting spot.

And yeah, I was actually watching Beasley highlights right before the Heat announced the signing, and my first thoughts were "Wow, even his makes are awful shots." It's the pull-up, long 2s that bother me. He's terrific spotting up and I love his closer, mid-range looks, especially coming off off-ball screens. I don't like him starting offense from the 3-point-line above the break.

DZ -- I had Wade at 31 minutes. I have Cole splitting the PG minutes (remember, Cole got more minutes than Rio at times last season), but Rio playing a few at SG because I think Spo will cut back Ray/Wade's minutes this season (I think I recall some positive play with Cole-Chalmers on the court together). I think Spo will have a hard time bringing LeBron down to 35 minutes. LBJ loves to be out on the court, and he'll be more rested than last year going into the season. Birdman will likely never start, and 20 minutes seems a bit much for him, considering how much energy is demanded of him in his stints.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I think this team needs a chucker though, to keep the d-fense guessing.


----------



## Jace

I kind of understand what you're saying, I guess.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I think B-Easy will be in the Wade line up with Lebron on the bench.

1. Wade and beas know each other

2. A legit second scorer with Wade is huge.

Lebron has Allen, Wade has Beas.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> WC -- I kind of see UD at some point becoming relegated to a specialist role. He just doesn't seem to have it every night anymore, and his physical limitations he's had to overcome his whole career are super-glaring now. Kind of depends what Beasley and Oden are able to give, though, and maybe whether or not Battier is able to reclaim the starting spot.
> 
> And yeah, I was actually watching Beasley highlights right before the Heat announced the signing, and my first thoughts were "Wow, even his makes are awful shots." It's the pull-up, long 2s that bother me. He's terrific spotting up and I love his closer, mid-range looks, especially coming off off-ball screens. I don't like him starting offense from the 3-point-line above the break.
> 
> DZ -- I had Wade at 31 minutes. I have Cole splitting the PG minutes (remember, Cole got more minutes than Rio at times last season), but Rio playing a few at SG because I think Spo will cut back Ray/Wade's minutes this season (I think I recall some positive play with Cole-Chalmers on the court together). I think Spo will have a hard time bringing LeBron down to 35 minutes. LBJ loves to be out on the court, and he'll be more rested than last year going into the season. Birdman will likely never start, and 20 minutes seems a bit much for him, considering how much energy is demanded of him in his stints.


I think you are really making good points.
Especially the Chalmers-Cole playing at the same time. I see that happening.

Lebron played almost 38mpg last season, I think cutting 2 min is possible but I agree with you, might not happen.

As for Birdman, I guess I'm hoping that he hits 20min. Oden and Bease are just too much of a wild card.

I know that Cole played more than Rio at times last season but I based my numbers on last year's mpg for all the players.

Hopefully, Bease will play well enough to cut into UD's minutes and Oden will be in shape enough to play 15min a game after the all star break. That would be the ideal scenario. 

I'm just not sold on Bease. He has shit defence and we all know how much this organization values D. If Bease doesn't play D, he is not playing. The only ones who gets a pass are Allen and Wade I think. I don't see Bease getting that treatment. He could be great offense off the bench but unless he gets his act straight, I could even see a jorts type of scenario where he gets cut early in the season and Juwan takes the remaining spot.


----------



## Jace

doctordrizzay said:


> I think B-Easy will be in the Wade line up with Lebron on the bench.
> 
> 1. Wade and beas know each other
> 
> 2. A legit second scorer with Wade is huge.
> 
> Lebron has Allen, Wade has Beas.


Things always blend and overlap. Spo would want Beas to have minutes with both. I'm sure the idea of him next to LeBron was one of the things that swayed Pat. A tweener like Mike needs to play next to a combo-forward like LeBron, and that's just on defense. Offensively, LeBron could get him great looks, and they could run a deadly pick-and-roll, even sometimes with Mike handling. If Beas is locked in, those two could be a real matchup issue.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> As for Birdman, I guess I'm hoping that he hits 20min. Oden and Bease are just too much of a wild card.
> 
> I know that Cole played more than Rio at times last season but I based my numbers on last year's mpg for all the players.



For Birdman to play 20mpg, he'd have to have some of his minutes overlap with Bosh. I'm not sure Spo would go Twin Towers regularly enough to allow that. Not to mention, at 35 it's not likely Bird can give you his all-out spurts for 20mpg.

Cole is still improving and gaining Spo's trust, so chances are his MPG skews upward. Especially with Spo trying to hide Rio's skills since it's a contract year. 



> I'm just not sold on Bease. He has shit defence and we all know how much this organization values D. If Bease doesn't play D, he is not playing. The only ones who gets a pass are Allen and Wade I think. I don't see Bease getting that treatment. He could be great offense off the bench but unless he gets his act straight, I could even see a jorts type of scenario where he gets cut early in the season and Juwan takes the remaining spot.


The thing to keep in mind with Beas and his time in Miami compared to now is that back then he was being groomed thoroughly to be the next franchise player for the Heat; a starter at probably the 2nd-most defensively demanding position in the league. They couldn't let a guy like him start his career developing/continuing bad habits with the goal being to rely on him as your #2 star. The expectations are way different now. He'd be defending bench PFs (or SFs if they're the more appropriate choice to hide him on), and not be required to be as solid a two-way player. Also important to note we're better equipped at C than we were back when we had Beasley before. That should help a little bit.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Good points.

I think I'm overly optimistic about 20mpg for birdman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 1m
> Former FSU guard Von Wafer, who has averaged 5.3 points in 200 NBA games, is among several players auditioning for Heat this week.


Also, there's been a bit of a shake up on the Heat beat. Chris Tommasson is leaving Fox Sports Florida to cover the Minnesota Vikings, and Ethan Skolnick is leaving the Palm Beach Post Heat Beat, though he says he'll still be covering the Heat in his next job and will stil be on 790 in the afternoons.



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 5h
> Today's my 1st day working for Turner Sports. I'll be covering the Miami Heat (home & road) for Bleacher Report, NBA TV & other properties.


Damn, Turner going all in with Bleacher report


> TurnerSportsPR ‏@TurnerSportsPR 51m
> [email protected] hires @HowardBeckNYT,@KevinDing, @EthanJSkolnick, @JaredZwerling to expand NBA Content http://bit.ly/1gzSykJ


More content for NBA TV now as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 4m
> Chris Andersen found to have been victim of impersonator in "child pornography, personation, extortion" case in Colo., involved in no crime.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Andersen attorney tells Sun Sentinel that Andersen relived but mostly "solemn" because of victims involved in case.


Here's the whole story if you never read it before

How Chris Andersen got duped -- and finally cleared his name



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 47s
> Official @MiamiHEAT statement on Chris Andersen: "We are not surprised that this is the end result."
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 55s
> Statement on Andersen continued: "We are happy for Chris and glad this unfortunate incident is behind him."


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah, that is something shitty to live through.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat now
> For inquiring minds: Michael Beasley will wear No. 8 for Heat (his Timberwolves number), Greg Oden will wear No. 20 (his college number).


..


----------



## Jace

Had a feeling he'd take 8 if he was allowed. Didn't know if it was locked up by Ennis. I remember in '08, even after Alexander Johnson had long been waived following the XX season, Rio couldn't pick 13 when he was drafted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is on Leno tonight


----------



## Wade County

Good call on #8 Jace, had a feeling he would go with it. 

He can be our new 'Toine! /shimmygif


----------



## Jace

He had his best offensive moments wearing 8, at least.







1-3-6-8!!














Haha, forgot 'Toine rocked the 8. A few similarities between the two.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Joke all you want but

'06 Shimmy >> Bease in any years so far.


----------



## Jace

Beasley's rookie season may've been better. 17 to 14 PER in favor of Beas. Per 36: 16/7/3 for Toine (44%/36%). 20/8/2 for Beas (47%/41%). Both basically came off the bench. Toine played 27mpg to Beasley's 25.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Not statistically, in terms of impact.


----------



## Jace

Antoine's insertion into the starting lineup because of Posey's injury was sort of a catalyst to the championship run. Agree there.

Speaking of starters: Can't believe we're doing this for consecutive banner nights, but any guesses on the opening night starting lineup? I'm assuming UD will be recovering still (and assuming he'd be the starter if he were healthy), so I'd imagine Battier is the only option. Wonder if it would've been M33M if he were still here. With Battier starting and UD out, Spo might have to go to Mike off the bench for however many games that would be the case. Either him, JJ, or Shard.

Seems pretty evident they're looking for a young-ish wing to potentially play ahead of Jones. They've brought Von Wafer in for a 2nd round of workouts, so I'm guessing he's nearing a camp invite. I remember really wanting him on the Heat a few seasons ago. He had that one year with the Rockets where he looked like a JR Smith-type (the good and bad). He'll have to shoot the lights out to make the team, though. Was really hoping we'd show interest in Cartier Martin. Better shooter, 6-7, long arms.

_EDIT: Just looked at Wafer's Houston season (the only season of his with a reasonable sample size of play) and it was better than I thought. Only 19mpg, but 10ppg on 45% and 39% from deep, averaging one made 3 a game. This was 2009 when he was 23. Wouldn't project him as a rotation regular, but in spot minutes he'd get wide-open looks and be able to run with LeBron in transition.
_
Eric Griffin is going to make Beasley's life hell in camp if they match up a lot. Griffin has that Sean Williams-type athleticism and length that gave Mike problems at the 4 during his time here. He's also quick enough to guard wings, so Mike wouldn't likely have much success playing attacking him off-the-dribble, either. Griffin also seems to have a high motor and outworks his opponent, in stark contrast to Mike's "Be Easy" approach. Hopefully it brings out a more energetic Beasley instead of frustrating him into poor play.


----------



## Jace

*Instagram video* of Wade being worked out by Tim Grover out in California


----------



## Jace

Has some Ennis' highlights from his first Perth preseason game. 26 points. Looking like a money shooter.


----------



## Jace

Mis-remembered Ira's tweet. It wasn't his first preseason game. I guess just the first where he exploded offensively. Nevertheless...



> @*IraHeatBeat*  3h Heat second-round acquisition James Ennis of Perth Wildcats wins Ray Borner Medal for Player of Tournament during Australian preseason.


----------



## Wade County

My mate went and saw him play the other day, said he looked very smooth. Handle needs work but athletic and a great shooter. Said he had 26 and 7 in 26 mins. Apparently he looked like the best player there and is the early favorite for MVP of the league based on what has been seen in the preseason games. Ill keep tabs on his progress throughout the year.


----------



## Jace

Probably the game I posted? Unless he scored 26 again. Definitely showed off his athleticism on that baseline jam in the 2nd half. He's clearly a cut above everyone else talent and athleticism-wise. Really happy with that pick so far, especially for 50th.


----------



## Jace

Whoa... Media Day is a week away.

:yesyesyes:


Fleeeeew by.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Whoa... Media Day is a week away.
> 
> :yesyesyes:
> 
> 
> Fleeeeew by.


Holy shit. 

2 weeks away from the 1st preseason game. 

Once football season starts, weeks seem to fly by.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Especially when your teams are a combined 6-0.

:yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Yup. Especially when your teams are a combined 6-0.
> 
> :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


:yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 18m
> PG Larry Drew II, eldest son of Bucks coach, has signed with the Heat for training camp. Drew holds UCLA's single-season assists record.


..


----------



## Jace

Don't know much about him. I've heard his name a ton over the past year, particularly this summer. I know he couldn't play during SL due to an injury, the Heat have been intrigued by him for awhile, and he broke Pooh Richardson's UCLA single-season assist record. Shot 43% from 3 his last year in college.

Could be just another son of a former NBAer with Riley connections getting a camp invite (Anthony Mason Jr., John Lucas III, etc.). Gonna be hard for a 3rd PG to make it. If Beasley makes the cut, we have one spot left. None if Varnado hangs around, though I think if he does, Joel will be moved. I think there's a better chance that last spot would go to a wing in that case.


Old HS mix of him






Nice handles, at least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thought this was fake when I saw it on another board

*NBA planning nickname jerseys*


> MIAMI -- So long, James, Allen, Pierce and Garnett.
> 
> At least for one game, King James, Jesus Shuttlesworth, The Truth and KG may be headed to the backs of NBA jerseys.
> 
> Some members of the Miami Heat have been told the NBA is considering having them and the Brooklyn Nets wear "nickname jerseys" in at least one of their four matchups this season. The NBA has not announced the plan, but teams apparently have been aware of the likelihood of it happening for at least several weeks.
> 
> "It shows growth in our league and it shows we do adapt to what's going on around us," said Ray Allen, the Heat guard who plans to wear Shuttlesworth on his jersey, a nod to his character from the "He Got Game" film. "And we're still kids, playing a kids' game. Even though we're now men playing a kids' game, we still remember where we come from. Everybody had a nickname and it's a way to let the fans in a little bit more."
> 
> Players were asked to submit what names they would want on the jerseys.
> 
> Four-time NBA MVP LeBron James is expected to wear "King James." Heat guard Dwyane Wade would have any number of nicknames to choose from, with "Three" -- both his jersey number and championship-ring total -- being his current favorite.
> 
> Brooklyn forward Paul Pierce has been called "The Truth" for many years, and fellow new Nets forward Kevin Garnett has long been known by his initials.
> 
> The Heat and Nets are among the preseason favorites in the Eastern Conference, which Miami has won in each of the past three seasons.
> 
> Miami forward Shane Battier -- who wasn't exactly thrilled about the nickname idea -- said he wanted to wear "Batman" on his jersey, though was told that Warner Brothers holds the rights to that name, and other players have also had to deal with copyright-related issues with their suggested monikers. Battier said he'll go with "Shaneo" instead.
> 
> "Fans will like it and so will a lot of the players," Allen said. "Guys will get a good kick out of it."


----------



## Jace

*Ethan Skolnick* apparently has a scoop from inside the Heat that they're considering nickname alts



> This offseason, according to team sources, the organization has discussed an even more dramatic departure from the norm: nicknames.
> They would replace last names above players' numbers on the upper back of one of their alternate jersey styles.
> 
> 
> The Heat officially declined to comment on any jersey discussions or plans. Any changes or additions must receive NBA approval.
> 
> 
> Still, it's not a surprise Miami would try this. After all, it is consistent with what the Harlem Globetrotters have historically done, and no other current NBA team more resembles them in terms of consistently putting on a spectacular show.


Eh...


----------



## Jace

Haha tie...

Good to see it'll be a one-off game. Still stupid. Shane should go with Horsetronaut. Wade messed up abandoning Flash. D-Wade, WoW, Three...none of them work quite as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh, Shane HAS to go Horsetronaut :laugh:


----------



## Sueng

Safe to say...?

J.Anthony: Warden
C.Bosh: Boshasaurus Rex
M.Chalmers: Super Mario


----------



## Jace

Joel will probably go 'Doc' unless he wants to please the fans. That is unless he's in Golden State or something. 'Rio' for Chalmers. Hopefully something more clever than 'CB' for Bosh, but what? 'Cole Trane' for Cole? He might go 'NoNo' I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike=


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane isnt too keen on this nickname thing


> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 52m
> .............. RT @JoeGoodmanJr: Get your very own @ShaneBattier "Horsetranaut" jersey on sale soon...
> 
> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 51m
> Sums up my feelings towards this latest marketing campaign.
> 
> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 48m
> No you won't. Too weak. RT @ByTimReynolds: I'll buy a Shane-o. RT @ShaneBattier: Sums up my feelings towards this latest marketing campaign.
> 
> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier 47m
> Which is the whole point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> The Heat had discussed training camp in the Bahamas in recent years. This year, they're doing it. God help us all.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> Moving training camp to the Bahamas for four days should reduce the media contingent by at least half. Which is largely the point.


Lucky beat writers


----------



## UD40

The nickname stuff is stupid as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Roger Mason Jr is the latest player the Heat are working out

Heat Looking at Roger Mason Jr


> With less than a week until the start of training camp, the Miami Heat continue to work through roster possibilities, with veteran guard Roger Mason Jr. the latest to emerge on the team's workout list.
> 
> Even with 13 players under guaranteed contract for 2013-14, and with 18 players already invited to camp, the Heat continue to audition candidates, with journeyman guard Von Wafer among those at recent sessions.
> 
> Mason Jr., 33, who recently was elected vice president of the NBA's player union, remains a free agent after spending last season in New Orleans.
> 
> Teams can carry up to 20 players during camp, but must reduce to between 13 and 15 by the starting of the regular season, which opens Oct. 29 for the Heat against the Chicago Bulls at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Mason, 6 feet 5, appeared in 69 games last season with New Orleans, starting 13. He averaged 5.3 points on .433 shooting from the field and .415 shooting on 3-pointers, in an average of 17.7 minutes per game. His 66 3-pointers were the third-highest total for New Orleans, behind the 213 of Ryan Anderson and the 83 of Greivis Vasquez.


----------



## Jace

Didn't realize how decent a season he had last year. If we're talking one or the other making the team between him and Wafer, I might lean toward the latter. Five years younger, more athletic, and much more creative off the dribble. I think he'd augment an area where we're lacking a bit while Mason would be a little more redundant, as much as I love his shooting. Would gladly take him though.











Take away Juwan and Ennis and add LDII that's 18, so two spots left. Doesn't seem we're looking at any Cs right now. Looks like it'll just be Varnado and Hamilton battling it out for a final C spot, if that's how the 15th spot is used. There might be a better chance it goes to a perimeter, though. Hope that's an indication Oden is at least looking serviceable, if not durable.


----------



## Wade County

Wade has shaved his head again. Makes me think back to the Olympics where he went ballistic. Great times.


----------



## Jace

> dwyanewade 57 minutes ago
> And it's off... Cut my hair low like my rookie yr.. The baby fro time was up... Great event tonite w @GQ and @NeimanMarcus talking fashion...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good for him. That Mike Tomlin fro he had was looking weird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kevin Durant giving Wade some motivation..


> dwyanewade
> 29 minutes ago
> Don't believe me just watch














> Kevin Durant ‏@KDTrey5 26m
> Show me don't tweet me..


This could all be one big Gatorade promotion :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Dwyane Wade had already won his own ring and was one of the best scorers AND passers in the league when he was Durant's age. I think the guy without any titles needs to be the one "showing."


----------



## Wade County

Wade should send him a pic of three rings, what more u want to see Kevin?

Added motivation atleast.


----------



## BigWill33176

Here is the video of Durant's comment. Its pretty damn disrespectful in my opinion. You can see him shake his head right when they mention Wade and he says his name immediately when they ask him who should get struck from the list for Harden.


----------



## Adam

Wade's first 6 years > Durant's first 6 years. In both individual and team accomplishments. 

This is good though. Wade needs motivation to get back to where he can be.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

BigWill33176 said:


> Here is the video of Durant's comment. Its pretty damn disrespectful in my opinion. You can see him shake his head right when they mention Wade and he says his name immediately when they ask him who should get struck from the list for Harden.


Durant's tweet are more disrespectful. "Show me"? Wade have already showed you and the rest of the league.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I can't understand why Parker is ranked at number four.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ethan's 1st article with Bleacher report is an interview with Tim Grover about Wade


> "For Dwyane, weight loss is a by-product of his program, not the focus of the program," said Grover, the author of Relentless: From Good to Great to Unstoppable which chronicles his work with Wade, Michael Jordan and Kobe Bryant. "It's not about the number on the scale, it's about how that number is distributed so he can perform at his maximum ability. I don't want a skinny athlete, I want a fit explosive athlete."





> "I know the players love showing their upper bodies when they put on the jerseys, because those are the muscles you can see, but I put more emphasis on the legs and the entire core, because that’s what gets you to June," Grover said. "And when I talk about the core, I don't just mean abs, I mean everything from right below the chest to the top of the knees--that's where you generate most of your power. So while everyone is looking at the upper body, I'm focusing on everything else. What's the first thing people say as an athlete ages and slows down? 'He doesn't have his legs anymore.' So we address that by putting the work into the muscles that have a tendency to break down over time."
> 
> That work will ultimately be measured by how freely and dynamically Wade plays, several months down the line.
> 
> "Dwyane's workouts have been outstanding," Grover said. "He's done everything we've asked of him, and we have asked a lot."


Link


----------



## LeGoat06

Durant now saying Rose is back to better and is the "MVP"


----------



## LeGoat06

Is that a hit at LeBron ?

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...-chicago-bulls-looks-better-kevin-durant-says

Dude sounds ****ing butt hurt


----------



## Jace

Cool. Not clicking the article, but I hope you're not taking his words out of context and they get back to LeBron. Not that he needs to hear them to continue dominating the league. Interesting that Durant would relinquish the MVP that easily before the season even starts.

Anyway, this is so clearly contrived for marketing it's not even funny. Was my first inkling when I read Dwyane's instagram picture. Good job Gatorade.

Oh and Ethan's written at least one other BR article...if you count the nickname jersey one. 

Grover always makes me salivate when he discusses how he's building guys bodies and preparing them for the season. Wade should've never left him.


----------



## LeGoat06

"He's been looking great," Durant told Comcast SportsNet Chicago on Tuesday. "It was really good for him that he took the whole year off.

"A lot of people criticized him for it and really were upset about him not playing, but it was the best thing for him. I can tell because he looks better."

"He's the MVP," the Oklahoma City Thunder All-Star said


----------



## LeGoat06

And on Sportsnation last night they asked him how he felt about being ranked the number 2 player by ESPN and he sounded butt hurt again


----------



## Jace

Maybe he meant that he's the player he was when he won the MVP. :whoknows:


----------



## Dee-Zy

I think you guys are looking into this way too much.

There is some truth to what you guys are saying but I think you are blowing it out of proportions by analyzing every micro movement KD did.

It's not crazy to think that Harden is a top 10 player. It's not that hard to think that Wade is not a top 10 player anymore. If anything, I think Wade took it too personal when he posted that Instagram. He should of just shrugged it off.

UD's instagram's response to back up Wade is hilarious though. That guy will give his life to protect Wade. It's crazy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> It's not crazy to think that Harden is a top 10 player. It's not that hard to think that Wade is not a top 10 player anymore. If anything, I think Wade took it too personal when he posted that Instagram. He should of just shrugged it off.


Wade uses this stuff as motivation. He has his entire career. Built a whole campaign around the doubters..






Its why I love when he feels slighted. Because it motivates him and he almost always comes back stronger. Even did it on a bad knee during the playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade uses this stuff as motivation. He has his entire career. Built a whole campaign around the doubters..
> 
> Converse - Dwyane Wade "Same Day, Same Story" Commercial - YouTube
> 
> Its why I love when he feels slighted. Because it motivates him and he almost always comes back stronger. Even did it on a bad knee during the playoffs.


I agree with you. My first reaction was, good. It will motivate him. We all know how much better and focused Angry Wade plays (unless he is bitching for calls) but I really feel like it is being blown out of proportion right now.


----------



## Jace

W2 is spot on. Love it when Wade gets angry in a game or is doubted (see Finals games 4 and 7 for recent examples). However, I can't bring myself to believe this isn't part of a marketing campaign.

My belief on this was pretty set before this, but for those who don't listen to The Ticket, Dan Le Batard was saying that prior to interviewing Durant earlier that day for his ESPN show he was told by Kevin's handlers "NO JAMES HARDEN QUESTIONS." It's a bit odd that throughout his entire media tour that day his people barred questions dealing with a trade that happened a year ago, while for his final interview a James Harden question popped up, whereupon he immediately decided his Gatorade co-spokesman #8 on the list was the one who had to go, as opposed to, say, #10 on the list. Wade's response was pretty quick, too, and seemed a bit odd. The whole things just smells fishy.

I will say they've seemed to have a friendly back and forth banter in the past. I remember that one game where Wade guarded him on a few plays and Durant scored easily on a turnaround and yelled at him "too small" while changing ends. Couldn't tell exactly how friendly that particular back and forth was, but one of the few times I've ever seen Durant have a confrontation on the court was when he and Bosh jawed at each other in 2011 after Durant yelled to Harden that he should've dunked on Bosh when he was fouled in transition. Maybe Kevin likes to pick fights with Heaters.


----------



## Adam

Just the writing on that paper supposedly by Wade is suspicious. It looks like a girl's handwriting, it's way too pretty.


----------



## Jace

Came close to starting a new thread for this since many people want to discuss this topic, but eff it.



> With speculation that LeBron James could return to the Cleveland Cavaliers in 2014, but he admitted to enjoying the weather in Miami.
> 
> “I miss the slower pace back home but have grown used to my new city’s little perks like fresh fish and sweet fruit,” said James. “It will definitely be someplace warm. I don’t want to go back to cold winters.”


realgm

It's taken from *this fashion interview* that I'm not sure I'll be able to get through. If anyone wants to read it and share if the context is misrepresented, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Probably joking when he said that.

Wade tonight at his charity fashion show


> “Everyone has their opinion,” Wade said. “We're in the age now where everyone uses their opinion. That was it. He (Durant) had an opinion. I had a response and there you have it.”


Mike is at the event


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 19s
> Michael Beasley, on being back in Miami: "It hasn't set in yet."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 35s
> Beas, Wade and Chalmers all talking together at RunWade. Gotta be 50
> cameras around them.


----------



## Jace

For those who missed this



> @*HerringWSJ*  25 Sep One interesting nugget from Adam Silver: He said it was Miami's idea -- and not the NBAs -- to wear jerseys that use nicknames on the back


Surely Shane was fined for his tweetatribe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Can only imagine Pat's disgusts when he was told about this idea


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Heat wanted to bring in point guard Roddy Beaubois, who averaged 7.1 points for Dallas the past four seasons, for an audition, but a wrist injury prevented it.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...hins-canes-marlins-chatter.html#storylink=cpy


Didnt know he was even out there. Guy had 1 good month or so then has fallen off the earth it seems.


----------



## Jace

Always seems to be injured, and from what I've heard it doesn't seem he's played well when healthy since that initial explosion.


----------



## Jace

Stay high, Beasters!


----------



## UD40

I'm pumped for camp to start.


----------



## Jace

Apparently LeBron was referring to where he wants to retire.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


> Didnt know he was even out there. Guy had 1 good month or so then has fallen off the earth it seems.


What were his numbers when France won the euro tournament? Did he play?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He wasnt on the team because of the injury.


----------



## Jace

> "@MoneyMase: I'm humbled and extremely blessed to have signed with the World Champion @MiamiHEAT!!! Can't wait to get to work! Let's go!!! #HeatNation"


HH


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So is that 19 camp invites? Wonder if his deal is guaranteed?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah! That's great news! I didn't even know he was on the Heat radar. I remember he played very well with the Spurs! I hope his 3pt is as good as I remember. Great 3rd string PG insurance! I like this move.


----------



## Hibachi!

Dee-Zy said:


> Woah! That's great news! I didn't even know he was on the Heat radar. I remember he played very well with the Spurs! I hope his 3pt is as good as I remember. Great 3rd string PG insurance! I like this move.


More of a SG, and he did well as a spot up 3-shooter. Just what the Heat would need to replace a guy like Mike Miller (not that he's nearly as good).


----------



## Jace

Non-guaranteed. No way the Heat were giving guaranteed deals to anyone still out there. Ira seems to believe this means no Wafer. Torn on that one. I think Wafer would've given us an element we're more lacking, but I like Mason's shooting better (66 made 3s last year, 3rd on the Hornets, on 42%). He's 33, so five years older than Wafer, but he still seems to be going fairly strong (18mpg and 13 starts). 

I'm not sure I can think of a vet we've signed for camp in a similar situation to Mason's that didn't make the roster. We should know what we're getting with Roger by now, so it's not like he necessarily has to prove much in camp, and Riley's not one to waste a vet's time who could be earning a guaranteed deal somewhere else. I say he makes the team. I definitely like him from a lockerroom perspective way more than Wafer, who worried me a little bit in that regard. Mason also has a much larger sample size of success in the league, and is more reliable on both ends.

And yeah, Mason's no PG. He might be able to handle and create as much as Miller did for us, though. His defense could be better, but he's limited to defending strictly SGs, and maybe some smaller bench 3s.

EDIT: Just saw Mike played 10 less games and made 7 more 3s for us last year, on the same % as Mason. Very different situations, though.


----------



## Hibachi!

I like Wafer better for the Heat. They need someone explosive off the bench when Cole isn't getting it done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When in doubt, Riley will always pick the proven vet over the younger option. Roger and JJ will have good CBA talks on the bench all season long.

9 days away from our 1st look at the Heat


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 15m
> Heat to hold open "Red & White" scrimmage 6 p.m. Oct. 6 at AA Arena. Free tickets available at http://Ticketmaster.com starting 10 a.m. Mon.


----------



## Jace

Exactly W2, which is why I had an inkling it was over for Wafer when I heard about Mason working out. Von never seemed like a Heat-type to me, going back to when I wanted him here originally. Very self-involved and ignores defense. The one thing that gave me pause is he always seems to be in great shape while Mason seems to struggle in that regard. He'll have some work to do with his conditioning here. Could lead to him having a good season, though. Not to the degree of a QRich here, but that's an example that always comes to mind when I think about us whipping vets into shape.



Hibachi! said:


> I like Wafer better for the Heat. They need someone explosive off the bench when Cole isn't getting it done.


You nailed it. Last year Cole was often our only 2nd-unit guy that could penetrate, but when he did get into the teeth of the D, bad things often happened for us since he doesn't have many offensive skills and doesn't have great vision.


----------



## Jace

Hmmm...maybe the feud was real?



> @*darrenrovell*  4m Kevin Durant's deal with Gatorade will expire next week and will not be renewed. Gatorade not commenting on future discussions.


And now Dan Le Batard is saying he might be convinced it's real based on a convo he had with Dwyane at the RunWade event, but I think that was Dan's way of squeezing the fact that he had a convo with Wade into the show, while also insinuating (whether he believes it or not) that he's tight enough with Dwyane that he would let him in on it if it were contrived.


----------



## Jace

Just occurred to me...Mason's gotta make the team. He's totally the new Miller. He's going to start when Wade is out and often be out of the rotation when we're fully healthy. Certainly beats starting JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 17m
> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have signed Roger Mason, Jr.
> 
> Surya Fernandez ‏@SuryaHeatNBA 2m
> Roger Mason Jr will wear number 21 for the Heat.


..


----------



## Jace

> ‏@*EthanJSkolnick*  49m Roger Mason Jr.'s training camp with the Heat will likely be as much an audition for other teams as for Miami.


I suppose, but it's not like there isn't sufficient tape of Roger from last year. This isn't a reclamation project like a Shaun Livingston or a comeback like Penny Hardaway who need a team to sign them for camp to showcase them. Hard for me to believe that there aren't good teams out there that would've signed him to a minimum deal based off last season.


----------



## UD40

I hope he makes the team. A nice scrappy vet.

Can never have too many of those.


----------



## Jace

Yup. I like him running some pick and rolls because of his ability to hit out to 3 off a couple of dribbles, so he can almost seamlessly play Ray's role when Ray is out. We need someone to be Wade/Ray insurance with Miller out (sorry JJ), and this works fine.




> @*mchalmers15*  1h I want all the heat fans to welcome and follow my homie @*moneymase* to the heat family. A mentor to me since I got to the league. #*3peat*


Rio knows everyone. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

> "@JeffZillgitt: Roger Mason Jr. worked out last week w/Bulls. Thunder also had interest but Spoelstra, Allen and Lewis convinced him to give Heat a shot."


Hmmm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, he seems like a lock to make this team. Like someone said (forgot who), that veteran locker room presence is the type of player that always makes this team.


----------



## UD40

> MIAMI, September 28 – The Miami HEAT announced today several front office promotions, including Andy Elisburg to Senior Vice President, Basketball Operations/General Manager, Adam Simon to Assistant General Manager/General Manager Sioux Falls Skyforce, Dan Craig to Assistant Coach/Player Development, Chad Kammerer to Director of NBA Scouting/Advance Scout, Keith Askins to Director of College and Pro Scouting and the hiring of Juwan Howard to Assistant Coach/Player Development.


http://www.nba.com/heat/news_recap/heat-announce-front-office-promotions


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hallelujah. What we've called for two years now, Juwan to become an assistant coach, and not a player taking up a roster spot. And Dan Craig is someone that Spo always mentions so this is no surprise. 

Gonna miss the bowtie on the Heat sidelines though.

And good for Andy Elisburg. Riles still has the last call, but a well deserved promotion for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Former South Dakota G Charlie Westbrook will be the 20th and final member of the Heat training camp roster



> Charlie Westbrook ‏@C_Westbrook1 4h
> Didn't tell anyone but thank God for opportunity and strength to fight and get better with the world champions the Miami heat!
> 
> Charlie Westbrook ‏@C_Westbrook1 4h
> Excited to be in camp with the Heat! God is good and all glory goes to him let's work! Also thanks to the organization for the opportunity'!





> The guard was in summer league with the Trail Blazers earlier this summer but did not advance further with the team.
> 
> The 6'4'' guard out of the University of South Dakota spent last season in Verona, Italy and appeared to be on his way back there this season. The 24-year-old turned down a pair of training camp invites in August to go back to Europe, but he may try and make things happen in the states this season. Westbrook isn't likely to hook on in Miami for this season, but he could make an impression and continue to build on his game in the D-League if he stays in the U.S.


Link

Could be stashed in Sioux Falls if he doesnt make it.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hallelujah. What we've called for two years now, Juwan to become an assistant coach, and not a player taking up a roster spot. And Dan Craig is someone that Spo always mentions so this is no surprise.
> 
> Gonna miss the bowtie on the Heat sidelines though.
> 
> And good for Andy Elisburg. Riles still has the last call, but a well deserved promotion for him.


Wonder how serious Juwan is about coaching; will he stay past the LeBron era? 

Craig I guess was getting prepped a bit with his SL assignment.

Hopefully Keith will still work with the players individually. He always seemed to be one of the most hands-on coaches, and I know his understanding of individual D is valued.

Was also happy for Andy when I read about this. He's really earned his rings. Not sure how much his workload will change, though. GM is kind of nominal here, and I never got the impression he was much of a personnel mind.


----------



## Jace

Our 15 appear pretty set, but Westbrook seems an intriguing guard to stash in Sioux Falls. 6-7 wingspan, super-athletic, and a nice looking jumper spotting up or off the dribble. He could play "PG" for us, theoretically. Hopefully he gets some preseason burn. Looks like an exciting player.


----------



## UD40

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 19m
> Y! Sources: Two-time championship coach Erik Spoelstra finalizing contract extension with the Miami Heat. http://yhoo.it/1fTbs8p





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 16m
> Spoelstra had been entering final year of his deal and would've been the subject of a league-wide bidding war had he become a free agent.


Right where he belongs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well deserved.


----------



## Jace

I'm giddy for Media Day like it's Christmas Eve.

Finals format is going back to 2-2-1-1-1. Had a feeling this would happen. If I had to choose between the two, I like this better, but I ultimately don't care that much. We've won with and without homecourt with 2-3-2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know a couple here listen to it. "The Basketball Jones" podcast is moving to NBA.com and NBA TV, where they will have a daily TV show. They will now be called "the Starters".



> The Starters will take the floor in time for the start of the season with a daily podcast (Monday through Friday; hosted on NBA.com and also available on iTunes) and a one-hour NBA TV show, an extension of the podcast, airing weekdays regularly at 6 p.m. ET. The Starters will also feature a blog, edited by Kerby, hosted on NBA.com.
> 
> A special edition of The Starters will premiere Wednesday, Oct. 30, at 5 p.m. on NBA TV, prior to the network's opening night doubleheader.







Been listening to them for a few years now. To me its the best NBA podcast/blog out there. Happy for their success.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 22m
> Top NBA jersey sales globally: LeBron James, D-Rose, Kobe, Durant, Dwyane Wade.


Wade still up there globally.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Enjoy all of LeBron's shots from the Game 7 of the Finals.


----------



## Jace

Hadn't occurred to me Wade is our only true draftee. The PGs were selected by other teams for us. Beasley's now the Prodigal Son.


----------



## Wade County

So many LeJs. 

It is interesting jace. I sort of look at Mario and cole as draftees, despite them theoretically being selected by someone else. We have always been a team that looks to build through FA first though. The draft had never been our specialty, an that's proven by the amount of 1st rounders we have either flunked or traded out of (due to not wanting to commit to their salary). The team values 2nd rounders and camp guys much more than other organizations I'd say.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Sadly we haven't hit on one of those guys lately. Joel and UD are starting to fade out of use.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Chris Bosh ‏@chrisbosh 3m
> Tonight on @parksandrecnbc I stop by "The Pawnee-Eagleton Tip Off Classic" - Check it out at 8pm/7c on NBC. #ParksandRec


this means Aubrey Plaza met Chris :laugh:


----------



## LeGoat06

Wade2Bosh said:


> this means Aubrey Plaza met Chris :laugh:


I'd eat her ass


----------



## Jace

Thought he'd been on before, but I guess that was Hibbert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, show is based in Indiana so a few current and former Pacers/Colts have been on it.

Just watched it. Aubrey's character was on a road trip. booo 

Funny scene with Chris though.


----------



## Jace

Missed it figuring it would be uploaded eventually. I tweeted her saying she met Bosh. :laugh: Guess not.


----------



## Jace

*How Aubrey Plaza Made Meeting Her Obsession, Chris Bosh, Very Weird*



> In last night’s episode of Parks and Recreation, Miami Heat star Chris Bosh turned up as a ringer for fancy Eagleton’s high school basketball team, dominating on and off the court. (“And I’m better at French horn, too, Eric.”) This was a fantasy come true for Aubrey Plaza, who has been aggressively tweeting at and about the basketball player for over a year. “I just think he’s like this magical creature that has superpowers,” she told me during a recent visit to the set. “Like super-strength, and super-sensitivity, and super-sexiness.” Unfortunately, Plaza’s character April was not written into any scenes with Bosh. “I was like, ‘Doesn’t anyone follow my Twitter? What is happening? April doesn’t get a scene with Bosh?'” Determined to meet him, she came to the set anyway and pulled a spur-of-the-moment prank, one that did not get her the reaction she was hoping for.
> 
> Parks and Recreation boss Mike Schur didn't think a Bosh-April scene was necessary, as he assumed Plaza already knew him “based on how often she tweets and yells his name on Twitter." When Schur realized she had only adored the Heat center from afar, he encouraged Plaza to come to set and hang out with him even though she wasn't working. “‘He’ll be here, go talk to him like a regular human being,’” Schur said. “She did the opposite of that.”
> 
> Here’s Plaza, explaining what went wrong:
> 
> “I waited and I waited on set for him. And I was really nervous, like, ‘Well, how am I going to meet him? What am I going to say? Does he know who I am? Does he know that I care about him? Because I’ve never heard from him ever. I knew that he was going to have to go into the hair and makeup trailer before he shot his scene, so I decided that I would wait in there for him, and while I was there I was talking to the hair and makeup ladies. I decided, 'What if I did a funny bit where I pretended like I was the hair person?' I took Helena’s sweater and her glasses — she’s our hair person — and just made up a character. He finally showed up, but in my head, I thought, Well, he’s going to know it’s me, right away.
> 
> “Big mistake. He comes in the hair and makeup trailer and I say, ‘Hey, I’m Helena. I’m going to do your hair.’ I’m thinking that he’s going to go, ‘Oh, it’s you!’ and instead, he went, ‘Hi, nice to meet you.’ He sat down, and I was like, ‘Well ... you look really good, Chris. I guess we don’t have to buzz anything or edge you up. Or, maybe, do you want me to edge you up?’ He was like, ‘No, no, I’m good.’ He said it was really nice to be there and he was being really polite, and he literally didn’t know who I was. So I kept the bit going, and I kept doing more outrageous things so that he would get a clue that it was me joking around. I picked up this Afro wig and I was like, ‘What about this? How about this fake mustache?’ and he just kept staring straight down at the floor, probably thinking to himself, ‘Wow, the hair department on this show is really crazy. All I want to do is get out of this trailer.’ The whole time I’m thinking, Well, I’ve done it so long now that I actually think it would be more awkward if I took my glasses off and went, ‘It’s me!’ That would’ve been weird.
> 
> “Eventually I said, ‘Well, you look great. You’re all set to go,’ and he went, ‘Thank you very much. Nice to meet you.’ I got a picture with him, as Helena*, and then he left. My boyfriend was a witness to it. He was in the trailer and he secretly videotaped the whole thing. I texted Amy, ‘Please, tell him that it was me,’ but she forgot. That night I went home and I tweeted a bunch of tweets. ‘Hey, @chrisbosh, that was me that did your hair today.’ He never responded to me and now all I have is a picture of us, me in character doing an Oscar-award-winning performance, as Helena the sassy hairstylist. That’s really the moral of the story. I’m an idiot and I deserved what I got, which is nothing. I did get up in his personal space, so that was cool.”


:rotf:

Kinda hope she's joking about some stuff. Made me sad. :laugh:

He has to realize it was her by now, no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That girl turns every situation so awkward :laugh:

And yeah, you'd think he'd know who she was. Not many other people tweeting about him as much as she does


----------



## Jace

> 1. It hardly seems like the Miami Heat are desperate to make a move after three straight Finals appearances (and back-to-back titles), but word is they’ve explored what backup point guard Norris Cole may bring in return. Cole is entering his third season, and while inconsistent offensively, is one of the league’s staunchest on-ball defenders.
> 
> 2. As an aside, the Heat are vying to become the first team to make four straight Finals appearances since the Boston Celtics did it from 1983-87.
> 
> 3. Nor has any team won three straight titles since Shaquille O’Neal, Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers (200-02). “The Heat stand a chance, which is kind of a shame, because (coach Erik) Spoelstra has gotten his butt kicked every time,” an opposing general manager told FOX Sports Ohio. “But you gotta have the stars, and he does.”


link


They still tushy sore... :laugh:

And no way we trade Cole without another PG lined up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

that note on Spo quote makes no sense.


----------



## Jace

Spo and Pop both coached this Finals very well. I don't understand the notion that one coach has to have out-coached the other.

Spo vs. Scotty Brooks was no match, though. No idea how you can say Erik got his "butt kicked." Wonder if Fox Sports Ohio went to a certain Ohio team's GM for that quote.


----------



## LeGoat06

I'd eat Aubrey Plazas butthole


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Spo and Pop both coached this Finals very well. I don't understand the notion that one coach has to have out-coached the other.
> 
> Spo vs. Scotty Brooks was no match, though. No idea how you can say Erik got his "butt kicked." Wonder if Fox Sports Ohio went to a certain Ohio team's GM for that quote.


Reason why I dont follow Sam Amick. There always seems to be something negative about the Heat in his articles.


----------



## LeGoat06

l,.........=\mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,trshygfrxhytrjhytrggfd65tyhyguyhyiugfiu7uygt76uygtuygt b b cookiecookie cccccccc/;oo/;i


----------



## LeGoat06

c ;;loolie


----------



## LeGoat06

My neice is typing i'm not trolling


----------



## Jace

You should stop letting her watch Parks and Rec

:drums:


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm so confused about that spo butt kicked statement... Huh?

Who did he get his butt kicked by? Kobe and shaq? PJax? He just won 2 titles?!? How did he get his butt kicked?


----------



## Jace

He's saying he got out-coached in all 3 Finals.


----------



## Wade County

Very strange. It's fair to say he was out coached in the Dallas series, Carlisle made the adjustment by putting Barea in and we didn't have an answer for it. However, the Thunder series was a whitewash mainly because Brooks was too stubborn to stick with Perkins despite Collison being far more effective. Spo clearly one that bout. Hard to argue he was out coached by Pop either, we made the adjustments on Green (eventually), and win the series. You could argue pops move of Manu into a more prominent role may even have cost the Spurs the chip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice little behind the scenes shots in this sun sports Heat season rewind special narrated by Zo.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Link for all of us who are not from MIA?


----------



## Jace

:yesyesyes:

As I predicted, we'll be rocking the retro blacks this year, as well as all reds like the all blacks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Was just coming here to post it. The black retros look nice

http://instagram.com/p/fNrvU-kMsO/

http://instagram.com/p/fNvVtZEMhE/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Norris Cole now first, and only, player locked into Heat 2014-15 payroll http://bit.ly/17eyFLu with rookie-scale option picked up.


Pretty crazy reading that. 1st and only player locked in for next season.


----------



## Wade County

I think the all red is the best version of the monochromatic jerseys we have used. 

Also love seeing LeKing in the retro black heat digs. Such rad jerseys, looking forward to seeing them in the rotation. 

That's crazy that Cole is the one guy on the books after this year. Riley going all in again it seems, hard to imagine the Big 3 won't opt out...hopefully it's a no brainier for them all to return, on less money too.


----------



## Hibachi!

The all-red is g. I'm not a big jersey wearer but anyone know where I can find that red one? A cheap replica is fine I'm not paying $150 for one. 

http://instagram.com/p/fNrvU-kMsO/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Might have to wait until the regular season when they wear them for them to go on sale.

Thought those reds were the same as the ones we wore last Christmas, but they are slightly different. These have White outlines unlike the ones from last season


----------



## Wade County

Oh yeah, didn't notice that. I like the Xmas ones better personally.


----------



## Jace

Had a feeling we'd do a red (or yellow) version off the monochromes this year. Thought they might go away from red since they're so similar to the Xmas ones. On top of what W2 pointed out, these new ones also aren't sheen.

Now that I've gotten a chance to get home and take another look at the blacks, noticed something way off...


















While they did get the odd detail of the NBA logo being on the right side correct, the 'HEAT' not being filled in with red is pretty egregious to me. It's ono of my favorite things about this set compared to our current ones. Hopefully this is just an error and they have them right on the court, because the modern material makes them look a ton better.


----------



## Jace

How much film was wasted on Charlie Westbrook, Larry Drew II, and Justin Hamilton?










Can't stop laughing at JJ here.g


Speaking of unis, we should really go with a one-off yellow/gold for banner night. That could be cool.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I would buy a yellow jersey in an instant. Would be my first jersey too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> While they did get the odd detail of the NBA logo being on the right side correct, the 'HEAT' not being filled in with red is pretty egregious to me. It's ono of my favorite things about this set compared to our current ones. Hopefully this is just an error and they have them right on the court, because the modern material makes them look a ton better.


I'm guessing the jersey wasnt done being made yet because the A in the jersey Lebron is wearing doesnt look right at all. Seems like they'll add in the red over it like the originals, and will just photoshop that in for these pics/vids.


----------



## Jace

My thought too W2. The missing hole in the 'A' is why I initially noticed the red missing. You'd think if they decided to go with white there'd be a hole + a red border. I was even wondering if it's missing on purpose to create some sort of effect with a digitally added red.



Not sure if you all have seen this, but Championship Alley got four new panels:











The rebound before:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Did those replace old ones? They have to be running out of walls by now.

One more title and they'll have to replace those panels with LED screens that rotate between pics from all the titles


----------



## Jace

:laugh: that would be awesome

I'm pretty sure each of the last two years they've replaced previous picture panels. But all years remain represented. Here's another pic Surya took:


----------



## Jace

Someone on realgm posted composite stats from the retros last year, which were first worn the game before the streak began, followed by the first 11 games of the streak. Here are the ones for LeWade:


LeBron - 29.5/7.5/8.2/1.8/.7 | 38mpg | 37.4 PER

Wade - 23.4/6.5/5.5/2.4/1.3 | 36mpg | 27.3 PER


Wade mentioned today how pushing through the win streak ultimately hurt him for the rest of the season. Reminds me how well he was playing to start it out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> My thought too W2. The missing hole in the 'A' is why I initially noticed the red missing. You'd think if they decided to go with white there'd be a hole + a red border. I was even wondering if it's missing on purpose to create some sort of effect with a digitally added red.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you all have seen this, but Championship Alley got four new panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebound before:


I remember all the other plays, but I don't remember Wade's...?


----------



## LeGoat06

Jace said:


> Someone on realgm posted composite stats from the retros last year, which were first worn the game before the streak began, followed by the first 11 games of the streak. Here are the ones for LeWade:
> 
> 
> LeBron - 29.5/7.5/8.2/1.8/.7 | 38mpg | 37.4 PER
> 
> Wade - 23.4/6.5/5.5/2.4/1.3 | 36mpg | 27.3 PER
> 
> 
> Wade mentioned today how pushing through the win streak ultimately hurt him for the rest of the season. Reminds me how well he was playing to start it out.


I remember one game during the streak where the 2 of them got me 95 fantasy points combined lol


----------



## Jace

That Wade shot appears to be a floater from G7.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The San Antonio Spurs visited the Miami Heat in preseason action on Saturday night, and Gregg Popovich conceded his team's loss in last season's NBA Finals still stings.

"It still goes through my head every day," Popovich said. "The other night I dreamt about LeBron [James]."

The Spurs led by five points late in Game 6 against the Heat, but they ended up losing that game as well as Game 7 and the series.


----------



## doctordrizzay

..


----------

